# Boney Bunch 2019



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

With the addams family movie coming up... perhaps they'll produce some?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd really love to see some mini size pieces and a return to the classic Halloween themes. Anything Addams Family sounds awesome to me! Some of Yankee's "chrome glam" style stuff last year just didn't do much for me. I'd love to see some farmhouse-style harvest themes thrown in too. I love the beginning of the season and the excitement of all things new.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't know what I want, but my collection has gotten so big, I really don't have room for any more, so I hope I don't fall in love with too many pieces.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ i am considering getting rid of my 'automobile' pieces..the school bus, boney and clyde, some of those. I just don't have room.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I am hoping for those prototype pieces to finally be released!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm excited. I just want to see the new collection mostly. Really liked some of the BB pieces last year. 

At the moment, I'm trying to get my BB collection sorted by year again. Every time I build a display, I pull from different years, then, instead of putting each piece back into it's assigned storage box, I just throw them all in one box and call it good. Sometimes neglecting to label the box. Makes finding them again challenging. I have extras of BB wedding couple pieces that I've set aside to sell. Not sure, but I think they're mostly from 2010, possibly 2011.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

[duplicate post]


----------



## Dez13 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi everyone. I’ve been lurking on this thread for years (I’ve been collecting Boneys since the very first year) but I don’t think I’ve ever posted! So I wanted to say hello and see what was happening for this year. I figure we probably won’t know anything until July. Isn’t that when we typically start seeing some info? 

I wish they would put out a teaser on Half’oween (April 30/May 1 depending on where you live.) Are you guys familiar with Half’oween? Some cities do celebrations bc they don’t want to celebrate Halloween only once a year. Anyway, it would seem to be a good time to put out a teaser, maybe with some pictures of the upcoming Boneys/Halloween items.

Addendum: Just saw on the page that I have actually posted before, but no clue when! Looks like I joined in 2016, but I know I’ve been reading here longer than that bc you guys or Boney Bunch Love on FB always have great information and are just fun to read. ☺☺


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm hoping for a cat piece of some type, because that's what I like to collect.  Since I've gone from thinking about them as candle holders to simply thinking of them as decorative pieces, I'll probably be looking to buy 2-3 depending on style and size.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I can't believe that my collection has reached 70 at present and I just started buying in 2015!!! I should be ashamed of myself. 

The good news is there are very few pieces I want with the back collecting.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I have been thinking about Halloween so much already this year! I can tell it's gonna be bad for my hubby. I have Boneys still in original boxes. I even have some of the original metal haunted houses that are enormous too. My current living situation is too small to enjoy all my spoils as I'd like but I'm hoping that will change soon. Lots of changes needed in my life but my love for Halloween isn't one of them. I have honestly been dreaming of catching the good stuff early!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Pretty sure everyone who wanted him got 'im, but Clowning Around is the only Boney showing up, thus far, for the SAS and he's $5:
https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-clowning-around/_/R-1603759


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I am so proud....I actually scored the headless skeleton and the small hearse from 2008 for under $25 a piece. I also got the coffin boney from 2009 for a fair price. 

Every year I say I am going to stop collecting, but it just doesn't stick. Good news for me is that now, I only want a dozen pieces from previous years. 
I can get most of these, I am just looking for a good price.

2008 
Grandma with baby carriage
Aunt Hilda..I think that is her name?

2009 
Bonaparte
headless pirate
pirate with treasure
Stacking head boney

2010
Hoot gravely

2011
Grim Reaper shelf sitter

2012
Toasting couple

2014
Raven pilot boney
See no evil...

2015
Slaying alive


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I was at YC this morning and saw they had several Boney Bunch pieces at 75%off. I bought Designated Dog for $10, and also a metal haunted house.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> we must be on the downhill slide to Halloween now....I have thought about new boneys several times in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> What are we hoping for?
> 
> ...


I would LOVE to see more classic monsters. The Frankenstein’s are adorable but they definitely need to add some more variety. A haunted house would be the icing on the cake!


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> I am hoping for those prototype pieces to finally be released!!!


I would KILL for that guillotine!


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey everyone! Glad we are all back and ready for Halloween!! Has everyone seen the two new Yankee Halloween scents for this year? I will try and find a picture!


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

I’d love some Classic Monsters and Addams Family themed Boneys. I kinda can’t believe they haven’t done a good Dracula, Mummy or Creature from the Black Lagoon set. This could be the year...

...or they could give us 47 more cats.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Reminiscing and hoping for a better Boney Bunch year...


----------



## creepshowjenny (Jul 27, 2016)

Fingers crossed for a better year! Trying to think back to last year when we heard what day the Preview Party was. ?️‍♂?


----------



## BoneyFan (Jul 29, 2012)

I love that I can always count on there being a Boney Bunch thread here. ☺

I'm getting ready to move and as I packed up all my Boneys (they stay out all year) I thought to myself "why do I have so many?!?!" Then I had another thought "oooh, it's almost that time of year again...time for more" ? I could really go for some more smaller pieces. I didn't even know how to pack some of the larger pieces so I wrapped them up in bubble wrap and sweatshirts for padding, lol. Plus I'm getting limited on space to even display such large pieces.


----------



## SpookyVegan (May 15, 2016)

I visited my local Yankee Candle yesterday to snag a couple Semi-Annual Sale goodies and my favorite employee let me know that the Halloween release is August 24 and the theme is "A Haunting We Will Go". Maybe a little bit of Creepy Christmas coming our way?

Can't wait to see some pictures! I feel like it's so much later than we usually start seeing at least a few images.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

SpookyVegan said:


> I visited my local Yankee Candle yesterday to snag a couple Semi-Annual Sale goodies and my favorite employee let me know that the Halloween release is August 24 and the theme is "A Haunting We Will Go". Maybe a little bit of Creepy Christmas coming our way?
> 
> Can't wait to see some pictures! I feel like it's so much later than we usually start seeing at least a few images.


Thanks for this post. It finally got me excited for this year's BB. Eager to see the pics, too!


----------



## cruella (Jul 27, 2012)

I was at my local YC as well last weekend and the little birdy there told me the boneys were going to be styled in the 1800's. She had no more details, but felt positiver her information was on the mark. I'm liking the direction I think.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

that would be more in line with the styling that we first fell in love with....hoping it's true!


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey everyone! I cannot wait! I do hope rumors are true. Sounds like a very promising year! I have also heard around 10 boneys and that supposedly there is an Addams Family inspired one again but nothing confirmed of course. Can you imagine a Morticia-esque boney? Would looovvee. Happy to be talking BB again.. feels like we got a late start!


----------



## dragonfly102102 (Jul 9, 2013)

I always get the Halloween itch around June and July. I really hope we can go back to Victorian pieces. Just ordered some YC candles- moonbeams in pumpkins, crisp fall night, and black sands beach to get ready. I always burn fall scents, and listen to halloween music when decorating. Won’t be long now.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm so in the mood!! I found a moon phase skirt on clearance and I've been wearing it to all the craft stores looking for Halloween goodies!! I wish for more boney shelf sitters and maybe jar clingers, ornaments, car ring charms...... I have no more room for the big stuff


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

First look at a new Boney  Love the daredevil/circus cannon.

Also, look at that tealight holder! Great deals on candles that day too. Welcome back, Yankee!


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

thisdougsforu said:


> First look at a new Boney  Love the daredevil/circus cannon.
> 
> Also, look at that tealight holder! Great deals on candles that day too. Welcome back, Yankee!


You're on it Doug!!! Thank you!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Many thanks Doug and Boneys 80 for this first look. I am curious, did you get a flyer in the mail or an email? Looks to be a circus theme this year. I like the tealight holder, can't wait to see the rest of the collection!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Yes! @Boneys80 , thank you too! I was so excited that I jumped the gun and didn't scroll down far enough before I replied. Thank you and Doug for spreading the YC Halloween Boney word!!! 

I'm so excited about this event. Can't wait to see what else they have in store.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

I am excited for the sneak peaks that we saw today! I love that Tea light holder tree & did you guys see the matching illuma-lid on the candle? Looks like Yankee is going back to traditional Halloween! No more crocodile!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Nstope said:


> I am excited for the sneak peaks that we saw today! I love that Tea light holder tree & did you guys see the matching illuma-lid on the candle? Looks like Yankee is going back to traditional Halloween! No more crocodile!


Thanks for pointing that out, I can't believe I didn't see that! I am also excited, can't wait to see their other stuff!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks for the post! i'm not moved by what i see but at least we have a clue. eager to see what else they are offering.


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

No worries! I'm sooo excited to see the rest! I think lots of people will be happy about witches brew coming back too.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

I’m so ready! I think I’m going to sell my big pieces and only focus on smaller pieces from now on. I’m running out of room! 
Also isn’t trick or treat that white candle from a few years ago? I hope so. I missed it on release day and they never brought it back.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

I’m so ready! I think I’m going to sell my big pieces and only focus on smaller pieces from now on. I’m running out of room! 
Also isn’t trick or treat that white candle from a few years ago? I hope so. I missed it on release day and they never brought it back.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Nstope said:


> I am excited for the sneak peaks that we saw today! I love that Tea light holder tree & did you guys see the matching illuma-lid on the candle? Looks like Yankee is going back to traditional Halloween! No more crocodile!


I never noticed the illuma-lid until you said it. It's beautiful ?


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

weenbaby said:


> I’m so ready! I think I’m going to sell my big pieces and only focus on smaller pieces from now on. I’m running out of room!
> Also isn’t trick or treat that white candle from a few years ago? I hope so. I missed it on release day and they never brought it back.


 I think the white candle was called Boo-nilla.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

BB Love posted another photo....this circus theme isn't speaking to me at all. I hope there are other pieces with different themes. Sadly, yankee just keeps missing the mark here.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

The circus theme is not really my thing. I think it could make for a cute table-top display maybe with a miniature tent and other props. I'd like to see a fortune teller with a crystal ball that blinks different colors like the witch they had a few years back, I'd buy that. This might be the first year I don't buy a single boney bunch figure. I do like the tea light holder in the flyer, hope they have a better Halloween collection than they did last year.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I’m not a fan of it size-wise compared to


wickedwillingwench said:


> BB Love posted another photo....this circus theme isn't speaking to me at all. I hope there are other pieces with different themes. Sadly, yankee just keeps missing the mark here.



I don’t mind clowns but I’m not a fan of this piece size-wise compared to last years clown. It looks huge; I’m more into the smaller pieces.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I’m not a fan of it size-wise compared to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think this guy is the stilt-walker in the circus and that's why he's so much taller.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> BB Love posted another photo....this circus theme isn't speaking to me at all. I hope there are other pieces with different themes. Sadly, yankee just keeps missing the mark here.


I agree with you, the circus pieces are ok but not for me. Think I am done with BB. Will keep just the pieces that I really love and my grand kids may get the rest. I physically can not haul all the pieces out and pack them away every year anymore. I will still enjoy checking what is going on on this site.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

YC knows what they are doing guys. They know fans of BB are going to want to pair up the boneys in the same theme. I wasn't interested in any of the circus stuff until I saw the clown beside the guy on stilts. Thanks a lot YC. I have already bought 21 boneys from past years in the last couple of months. I was trying to hide them from my husband but I have so many boxes, he knows what I have been doing and keeps his mouth shut. Good man I've got. He really indulges my obsessions.

I will say the circus guy on stilts in a lot more interesting than the tall boney with the pumpkin in his hand.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

amuck amuck said:


> I agree with you, the circus pieces are ok but not for me. Think I am done with BB. Will keep just the pieces that I really love and my grand kids may get the rest. I physically can not haul all the pieces out and pack them away every year anymore. I will still enjoy checking what is going on on this site.


Agreed


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> BB Love posted another photo....this circus theme isn't speaking to me at all. I hope there are other pieces with different themes. Sadly, yankee just keeps missing the mark here.


Like many of you, not impressed so far, but I will keep fingers crossed for a pleasant surprise...


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

More leaks, more leaks!!!!! I have my Boney budget set aside and hopefully can hold onto it for the next 22 days, and not fall in love with too many Boneys this year.


----------



## cruella (Jul 27, 2012)

Me too! More leaks! I need pics! So far, like some of you, I'm not terribly impressed, but hopeful. JUst need more sneaks! Anybody???


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I tried mapping out where I was going to put all my Boneys last night. I am officially out of room. I had to buy a 3 shelf unit to put somewhere so I can fit them all.
Question: My bone white, and the Dr. And nurse boney are kind of oddballs. Which boneys do you all pair these two up with?


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Less than two weeks away! Doesn't seem like there is much excitement this year! I'm excited over here and can't wait to see more sneak peaks, especially the other non-Boney accessories!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Nstope said:


> Less than two weeks away! Doesn't seem like there is much excitement this year! I'm excited over here and can't wait to see more sneak peaks, especially the other non-Boney accessories!


I was thinking the same thing myself. Maybe YC has finally gone off the deep end long enough that lots of us are no longer interested in the line. From what I've seen so far, it's a no from me.


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I tried mapping out where I was going to put all my Boneys last night. I am officially out of room. I had to buy a 3 shelf unit to put somewhere so I can fit them all.
> Question: My bone white, and the Dr. And nurse boney are kind of oddballs. Which boneys do you all pair these two up with?


*Happy Hallows Everyone!!! Sorry to take awhile to connect back as lots going on this end, but truly think of our group everytime I pass by thy Boneys in the dining room on a daily 365 day basis*....got the flyers you posted from last YC Early Fall 2019 mailing & gotta agree “wishing Yankee Candle would stop clowning around” in many ways: forcing us to go to the store on August 24 as only in store~no online Premeire V.I.P. Treat deals, pushing the circus~continued theme w/bigger, probably heavier handling pieces, & perhaps not offering any Boney tiny accessories, such as jar clingers, shelf-sitters, Boney jewelry, etc...that we’ve all been suggesting for years......& as for displaying Bone White &/or Boney Dr&Nurse w/any Boney companions, I have mine displayed on my very bottom curio cabinet shelf next to the Boney Frankenstein w/Wife waving away as if to sadly say, goodbye YC as your year~to~year Boney ideas are not jiving for us collectors...guess I’m showing our shared frustrations w/Yankees yearly releases, but as you know I love Halloween Boneys as it’s my wedding date ‘so till death do I part’!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I found this at Goodwill and it has the Yankee Candle mark. I don't recall ever seeing this pattern however.















The stars glow in the dark too


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I put my Frankenstein couples on my mantle. I will figure out something
I think I am going to put bobbing for apples with bone white.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Soooo... I'm just sitting here on a Tuesday afternoon, stalking the Yankee Candle site for all things Halloween and discovered that they started populating their website with Halloween keywords.

So far I've found:

Boney Bunch
Bedazzled Skull Collection
Bedazzled Skull Exclusive
Spiderweb Collection
Spiderweb Scenterpiece Warmer
Kookie Kitty Jar Candy Holder/Candy Dish ($10 w/ $35 purchase)
Witches' Brew
Trick or Treat
Haunted Hayride


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you Demented Diva! I looked and found a Halloween Friends Collection as well!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Kookie Kitty? My attention, you have it, Yankee.


----------



## cruella (Jul 27, 2012)

It's hard to believe we are a week away and we hardly have any sneak peaks! I'm dying here! I'm not overly enthhused about the circus theme, but I'm still excited to see the rest of the collection. I need visuals! Is anybody out there???


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Yep, this discussion thread used to be over a 100 pages by this time in the past. Yankee Candle must not want our Halloween dollars. The dumbest thing they do is release the Halloween catalog after the premiere. Why??? I've already made purchases by then. I only wish they would send it out a week ahead of time, so we could make our purchase plans. Sometimes I'm on the fence about a particular item and someone here points out something I hadn't noticed, and next thing you know I've bought it. A good example is the Pumpkin Wagon from years back, I liked it but for some reason or other didn't buy it. Then Spooky Wolf pointed out the expression on the horse's face, pure terror (ha-ha) and I had to have it. Bought two on ebay (for more than retail) and it is now one of my favorite pieces. So, Yankee how about releasing photos and prices for the Halloween collection? I think it would help your sales.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

YC has the Halloween landing page up on their website: https://www.yankeecandle.com/halloween-lp

No new Boney sneak peeks...


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Demented Diva said:


> YC has the Halloween landing page up on their website: https://www.yankeecandle.com/halloween-lp
> 
> No new Boney sneak peeks...


Just checked it out thanks! I guess something is better than nothing. Guess it will be the same as last year, what was it like a day or two before they showed us the whole collection. Oh well..,


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah and we had to figure out the item numbers ahead of time.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Yeah and we had to figure out the item numbers ahead of time.


Yes, here we go again seems like nothing ever changes!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

My wife was at the Yankee outlet store yesterday and got the catalog. If you like the circus, you’ll love them this year. She sent the pictures to Boney Bunch Love but she hasn’t posted them yet. Enjoy!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Here are the other items.


----------



## dragonfly102102 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> My wife was at the Yankee outlet store yesterday and got the catalog. If you like the circus, you’ll love them this year. She sent the pictures to Boney Bunch Love but she hasn’t posted them yet. Enjoy!
> View attachment 716672
> View attachment 716673
> 
> ...


Ugh I hate the circus theme and that’s all there is! I don’t see a single thing I like in the entire catalog!!


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

So far I only like the dog trainer and the2 headed woman


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Here are the other items.
> View attachment 716683
> 
> View attachment 716684
> ...


Thank you for posting this! There are definitely a lot of items for those that get into the circus, not so much for those who don't. I see a couple of things I may purchase but not a lot and I _*do*_ get into the circus, LOL! However, there isn't a lot that is drawing me in. Too bad that didn't branch out a bit more as I was hoping for more Victorian-inspired pieces reminiscent of their early years. I am looking forward to their new candle scent, Haunted Hayride. 

The one thing I would buy in a heartbeat is that wire tree with the bird on it (page 16 of flyer) but that item seems to be just staging and not an item they are selling, darn it! If anyone knows where I can find something like that please let me know.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I also wish they displayed a clearer picture of the "Skull Double Tea Light Candle Holder" (D) on page 10. The photo is too dark to get any detail. It certainly sounds like a winner and in the shadows I like it but really want to see what it actually looks like in daylight.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

The prices are a bit high in my opinion, most of the pieces look small


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Mayor of Haddonfield!

I've never been a fan of Halloween Circus Themes but this collection will be great for those who are.I'm more excited about the new candle scents. Only Boney I like is the 2 Headed Women.

Curious how the Williamsburg Flagship Store will decorate around this theme.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

After looking over all of them, I want the Stilt walker, the two headed woman, and the Ringmaster. Anything else I will try to get when they go on clearance.


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Just posted! I got a couple messages from people who said they got a catalog from their store so I'm assuming some stores are passing the catalog out?? Very exciting to see pics!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm just not feeling the circus. I like the clown jar holder and the 'til death do us part' pieces but 'meh' on the rest. My wallet will be very grateful and i, too, think the pieces are pretty pricey. I would like smaller pieces and a bit smaller prices.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Sitting at an airport waiting for my flight. Excited to see the photos. Thanks so much Haddonfield!


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

The two headed woman isn't exclusively circus, so I can pair it with others. I like that.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

X-Pired said:


> The one thing I would buy in a heartbeat is that wire tree with the bird on it (page 16 of flyer) but that item seems to be just staging and not an item they are selling, darn it! If anyone knows where I can find something like that please let me know.


X-pired, Yankee Candle sold those black wire trees in two sizes in the early years of the Boney Bunch collection, but they didn't come with the bird. What I like about them is that the branches can be shaped and can hold the weight of "bat boy" jar clingers. I back collected all of mine years ago, but they occasionally pop up on the secondary market.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I really like this year's collection. Someone on BBL's site commented that with the exception of Freak Show and Til Death Do Us Part, the pieces don't have words on them this year. Yay! 

Freak Show includes LED lighting. Looking forward to seeing that one lit.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, can't wait to see these in person!!????


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I really can't tell much about the bride and groom.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> X-pired, Yankee Candle sold those black wire trees in two sizes in the early years of the Boney Bunch collection, but they didn't come with the bird. What I like about them is that the branches can be shaped and can hold the weight of "bat boy" jar clingers. I back collected all of mine years ago, but they occasionally pop up on the secondary market.


It would be easy to add a bird. Hobby Lobby and other craft stores sell them inexpensively.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

grandma lise said:


> X-pired, Yankee Candle sold those black wire trees in two sizes in the early years of the Boney Bunch collection, but they didn't come with the bird. What I like about them is that the branches can be shaped and can hold the weight of "bat boy" jar clingers. I back collected all of mine years ago, but they occasionally pop up on the secondary market.


Thank you for the info! I would love to find one of those. If anyone sees one please let me know.

Yes, a bird could easily be added, that isn't a big deal.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey everyone, if anyone lives near an outlet, can you please take some pictures. I have been seeing some cool yankee Halloween accessories that apparently are only available at the outlets


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you Mayor of Haddonfield (and a big HELLO to everyone!) I really appreciate your sharing the catalog with us! I already have too many impulse buys I'm not in love with, and running out of room to display all of them. I can't imagine starting an entire new Circus theme, or I really would be turning my home into a 3-ring Circus, ha! I did buy Clowning Around last year, so maybe I might add Freak Show to my collection, but other than that, not really feeling it, and especially not feeling the Big Top prices!  And wow, NO Clown Cat Lady either- I can't remember, was there a Cat Lady last year- does anyone remember? I'm pretty sure I bought her every year YC had her, but my collection is still packed away.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Does Witchy Kitty count? 


RavenLily said:


> I can't remember, was there a Cat Lady last year- does anyone remember? I'm pretty sure I bought her every year YC had her, but my collection is still packed away.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Impy said:


> Does Witchy Kitty count?


Oh, yes she does Impy!! Thank you so much!! I don't know how I forgot about her, she was one of the few items I kept last year because I loved her smaller size.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I am debating on whether or not to buy a couple of the 30 dollar ones, or wait and see if they are available on clearance.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

I love this years Collection! I definitely need to see these in person. Some of them look HUGE. 
I LOVE the candle tray with the cat, pumpkin, ghost, etc.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i'm just not feeling the circus. I like the clown jar holder and the 'til death do us part' pieces but 'meh' on the rest. My wallet will be very grateful and i, too, think the pieces are pretty pricey. I would like smaller pieces and a bit smaller prices.


I agree. $30 for a boney is ridiculous ?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello everyone! Had to check in on the Boney thread. Mayor of Haddonfield, thank you for sharing the pics! No boneys for me this year, but if I were going to buy any I'd go for the Ringmaster - he's too cute, and the the Stilts guy is pretty awesome, but I bet he's huge! For non-boney items I like the skeleton hands jar holder, but probably won't buy because I already have a prior year version. The little jack o' lantern jar holder is cute, but again a pass because I have so many holders. I bet the spiderweb accessories are pretty lit up. The multi tealight tree with the ghost, pumpkin, Frank & the cat is also cute, but $42 is pretty steep for that. Maybe with a coupon. I agree that if they had offered those black wire trees I would have bought a couple. I will definitely be buying the Halloween candles this year though. Excited to see what Haunted Hayride smells like. Can't believe it's already here. This year is flying by.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

It is nice to see that Yankee seemed to listen to all of the complaints last year about the Halloween collection not being very ... oh, I don't know ... Halloweenie . I only bought a few items last year. Sadly, I am a total pass on any Boney Bunch this year; definitely not feeling the circus theme ( though the stilt walker is kind of cool). I do love the Halloween friends collection so I will definitely be picking up some of those. The prices do seem to be getting way out of control and YC always limits their coupons early on. Boo to you Yankee Candle, I may have to wait out buying some stuff at the risk of them being sold out.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Not sure if anyone's interested since we've already gotten catalog shots, but just in case...


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you for the pics, but I will not be buying any of these. 
Has anyone else heard that there is possibly an online or in-store exclusive Boney?


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

And can't forget these two.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Impy said:


> And can't forget these two.


Much appreciated Impy! Now I can take some closer looks! Thanks!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

You're welcome! I'm gonna drop the rest of the Halloween stuff they've uploaded here, if that's okay. Included the more fun versions of the 2019 Trick or Treat and Haunted Hayride in case someone else is as loopy as me and wanted to see those versions and not necessarily the melt cup, votive, or regular size jar.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Demented Diva said:


> Thank you for the pics, but I will not be buying any of these.
> Has anyone else heard that there is possibly an online or in-store exclusive Boney?


Not sure, DD, I don't think there are any Halloween accessories that are catalog exclusive. But I can't see the fine print on those catalog pages.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok, It appears to me that the Boney Bunch "Til Death Do Us Part" is a catalog exclusive, shucks. Let me know if I'm not correct on this.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I was shocked today when my local Yankee Candle called me to invite me to the party on Saturday. I've never had a phone call from them that's kind of strange.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

That's what it looks like, yes, but I wouldn't hold me to it since my eyes suck.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Last one and then I'm done!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Hmmmmm I wonder if the skeleton hands could hold a crystal ball


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

I’m kind of lost trying to figure this out. Can anyone tell me if those wire trees are for sale this year?

Thank you !! ???


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Oooh, that would look pretty spiffy if it worked.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

F


Hearthfire said:


> Hmmmmm I wonder if the skeleton hands could hold a crystal ball


Girl you have a one track crystal ball mind this year! It looks like it might! ???


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Andromalius said:


> I’m kind of lost trying to figure this out. Can anyone tell me if those wire trees are for sale this year?
> 
> Thank you !! ???


I don't think they are. They aren't listed in the catalog and didn't show up when poking around the site, though I would be thrilled if they managed to sneak them in as a surprise.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Impy said:


> I don't think they are. They aren't listed in the catalog and didn't show up when poking around the site, though I would be thrilled if they managed to sneak them in as a surprise.


Those are seriously necessary in my house lol ???

Thanks for answering!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Andromalius said:


> Those are seriously necessary in my house lol ???
> 
> Thanks for answering!


I was thinking the same thing. There are a few tutorials online if you want to make your own.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Thank you. I didn’t know that. Not sure if my level of ability will allow me to do that ??




Wycked Spiryt said:


> I was thinking the same thing. There are a few tutorials online if you want to make your own.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Does anyone know what time the online sale starts?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Impy, thank you so much for the online pictures of all this year's Boney Bunch. I can see so much more detail now. So helpful!

Andromalius, I have a huge collection of black trees.

Each year I would go to all the big box stores that sell Halloween decor. It was really hit or miss, but every few years one of the stores would have a really great tree.

I've had the best luck with Joann Fabrics. One year, I walked into the store, and saw that they had a fabulous black tree in two sizes. I was so excited. I bought almost all the trees they had. Then, feeling like a crazy woman, traveled to the next store south of me and bought more. I use those trees every year. Best investment I ever made in Halloween decor. Here's a picture of them. To the right of the ghost, you can see the small tree and next to it the large tree from Joann Fabrics. To give you an idea of the scale, that ghost is about 9" tall.









I bought a huge black tree at Target last year with LED lights that can display in orange, purple, or alternating. I want to put it up in my cubicle at work this year. He he he.

I've never found a tree I like at Michaels, but I always check. Hallmark occasionally sells a Halloween tree online. They had a nice one two years ago that I bought.

Another strategy is to Google "black wire tree" to see what's available new online this year.

During the early years of the Boney Bunch, YC sold the black wire tree that you're seeing in this year's Halloween catalog, but I don't know if they were sold through the stores, the catalog, or both. I'm going to guess in 2008 because I ordered the BB online that year. Not sure about the year though. What I do know is that they came in two sizes. I back collected them through Ebay many, many years ago.

Happy hunting!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> Impy, thank you so much for the online pictures of all this year's Boney Bunch. I can see so much more detail now. So helpful!
> 
> Andromalius, I have a huge collection of black trees.
> 
> ...


Love your display! I have that same ghost, except I think the pumpkin is a darker orange. I remember I bought it about 35 years ago at a store called Wicks n Sticks! It is one of my favorite Halloween items. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey, has anyone put together a price list? I sort of know which pieces I want, but it depends on how much everything adds up to. I've tried to find the prices on the catalog pages posted by Haddonfield, but can't find all of them. Or let me amend that, I can't see them, older eyes here, haha! I'd appreciate any help! Thanks!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

BB
Boney on Stilts $30 1650285
Boney Circus Jar $35 1650283
Freak Show $30 1650294
Twins $25 1650293
Til Death Do Us Part $35 1650292
Strongman $30 1650286
Juggler $25 1650287
Snake Charmer $20 1650291
Boney Clowns Jar Holder $30 1650284
Ringmaster $30 1650290
Knife Thrower $22 1650288
Cannon $22 1650289

Bedazzled Skull Collection:
Hands Jar Holder $18 1660483
Skull Metal Jar Holder $12 1655711
Skull Double Tea Light (black skull) $18 1655709
Hands Tea Light Candle Holder $15 1655712
Skull Votive holder (white skull) $15 1655714

Halloween Friends
Jar Shade $22 1656841
Tree Multi Tea Light Holder $42 1651281
Bashful Boo Votive Holder $8 1655716
Kookie Kitty Jar Holder $20 1648594 (is $10 w/$35 purchase)
Petey Pumpkin O'Lantern Jar Holder $22 1655723
Frankie Stein Candle Tray $12 1655720
Multi Tea Light Holder $30 1648591
Illumalid $11 (or $5 w/any large classic jar candle purchase, limit 1) 1648595

Spiderweb Collection
Jar Shade $22 1655706
Jar HHolder $25 1648582
Votive holder $8 1655707
Screen Multi Tea Light holder $42 1648585
Scenterpiece Warmer $40 1652305 (buy the Spiderweb warmer, get 2 meltcups free)
Meltcups are either $5 each or 3/$12

Candles:
The trio candles are 26.50 each, the medium perfect pillar candles (the faces/ghosts) are @21 each


Trying to decide which things I desperatly want and which I'm willing to roll the dice on.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Impy said:


> BB
> Boney on Stilts $30 1650285
> Boney Circus Jar $35 1650283
> Freak Show $30 1650294
> ...


Thank you, Thank you! Now I can form a game plan!!!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok, so, looks as though I might have to get that Haunted Trio candle. It says a spooky scene appears when you burn it, so it's going on my list. Thus far, the only boney I'm buying is "Till Death Do Us Part". I might be waiting until a sale comes along to buy any other boneys. I kinda like the snake charmer, not sure, got to see it in person. I am starting to get excited, looking forward to tomorrow's premiere.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Check the Yankee Candle site - I was able to purchase a few Halloween candles, not Boneys, this morning. I'm having a hard time pulling up Boneys but it could just be my laptop.

Checked from the desktop, yes, the Boneys are there but I can't put any in my cart. Anyone else having any luck?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Does anyone know what time the online sale starts?


In the past, I've been able to order anywhere between midnight and 6 am. Not sure about this year.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Demented Diva said:


> Check the Yankee Candle site - I was able to purchase a few Halloween candles, not Boneys, this morning. I'm having a hard time pulling up Boneys but it could just be my laptop.
> 
> Checked from the desktop, yes, the Boneys are there but I can't put any in my cart. Anyone else having any luck?


Thanks for the heads - up, I'm going to check it out now. PS I'm suppose to be working!!!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

No, can't pull anything up, I just see like a list. Not sure when we will be able to start ordering.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

DarkSecret said:


> No, can't pull anything up, I just see like a list. Not sure when we will be able to start ordering.


My apologies. I must have checked the site at just the right time. I was able to place an order for Haunted Hayride and the Haunted Trio candles and now they're gone. My order has been canceled.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Demented Diva said:


> My apologies. I must have checked the site at just the right time. I was able to place an order for Haunted Hayride and the Haunted Trio candles and now they're gone. My order has been canceled.


That is just plain weird. Love how YC plays with us.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not really near a outlet store, crossing fingers Black Magic appears at regular YC store. Thank you for the price list.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Boney Bunch Love on facebook has all the details needed, looks like the circus tent tealight holder and wedding couple are online only.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> Love your display! I have that same ghost, except I think the pumpkin is a darker orange. I remember I bought it about 35 years ago at a store called Wicks n Sticks! It is one of my favorite Halloween items. Thanks for sharing.


DarkSecret, I'd love to see your ghost. Out of my entire ghost collection, this mold is my favorite. I didn't know they were sold in stores all those many years ago! 

Mine was a $6 thrift store find that cleaned up beautifully. It's hand painted with a clear coating but not kiln fired, so I back collected a kiln fired one last year. I have a smaller porcelain one too that was sold in stores in the 80's, another thrift store find for $5. My first one, pictured above, has an orange jack-o-lantern with green stem, perfect for high contrast displays using bright colors. The jack-o-lantern on my newly acquired ghost has a softer toned orange with a light brown stem that was kiln fired. I planned on re-donating the former but then decided to keep both. At some point, I'd like to prep and paint one myself, then then kiln fire it. I've often wondered who the artist is who sculpted it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, today I have to decide what if any of the BB collection I can afford to buy this weekend. I want them all, but likely will hold out for a coupon or discount due to our business experiencing a work delay due to forest fires. But it's better to know prior to purchase than after.

I need your help. I understand that ultimately what sells out first is due to production numbers and the popularity of each piece. Which pieces to you think will sell out first? Any speculations appreciated!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Have fun tonight Boney lovers! I don’t collect any more. But for years the day they came out online was a stay up late kind of day. I used to dream about this day for months. 

Have a great time. I hope you all get everything you want. ???????


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> DarkSecret, I'd love to see your ghost. Out of my entire ghost collection, this mold is my favorite. I didn't know they were sold in stores all those many years ago!
> 
> Mine was a $6 thrift store find that cleaned up beautifully. It's hand painted with a clear coating but not kiln fired, so I back collected a kiln fired one last year. I have a smaller porcelain one too that was sold in stores in the 80's, another thrift store find for $5. My first one, pictured above, has an orange jack-o-lantern with green stem, perfect for high contrast displays using bright colors. The jack-o-lantern on my newly acquired ghost has a softer toned orange with a light brown stem that was kiln fired. I planned on re-donating the former but then decided to keep both. At some point, I'd like to prep and paint one myself, then then kiln fire it. I've often wondered who the artist is who sculpted it.


funny thing...I have a jar candle from Wicks N Sticks that a friend gifted me over 30 years ago. It still smells as good today as it did when I got it. i LOVED Wicks N Sticks.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i will check online tonight but i really don't think I'll be buying much. I like the clown jar holder (i find myself loving creepy clowns these days) and 'til death do us part' even tho it's pretty 'hackneyed'.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> DarkSecret, I'd love to see your ghost. Out of my entire ghost collection, this mold is my favorite. I didn't know they were sold in stores all those many years ago!
> 
> Mine was a $6 thrift store find that cleaned up beautifully. It's hand painted with a clear coating but not kiln fired, so I back collected a kiln fired one last year. I have a smaller porcelain one too that was sold in stores in the 80's, another thrift store find for $5. My first one, pictured above, has an orange jack-o-lantern with green stem, perfect for high contrast displays using bright colors. The jack-o-lantern on my newly acquired ghost has a softer toned orange with a light brown stem that was kiln fired. I planned on re-donating the former but then decided to keep both. At some point, I'd like to prep and paint one myself, then then kiln fire it. I've often wondered who the artist is who sculpted it.


It is stored away, but I know I took photos last year of my mantel, lets see if I can find it.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

I think that pumpkin with the mouse is also from Wicks n Sticks. Hey guess what folks? For the very first time, I got my YC Halloween catalog in the mail, it is truly a miracle!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> I think that pumpkin with the mouse is also from Wicks n Sticks. Hey guess what folks? For the very first time, I got my YC Halloween catalog in the mail, it is truly a miracle!!


Thanks for the picture! It's always fun to see the ghosts. So many variations. Yours is a definite keeper Love your mantle display. And I'm looking for that mouse and jack-o-lantern. It's a favorite. Every time I find one in the thrift stores, it's cracked or chipped. Just need to be patient and keep looking. 

Congrats on the YC Halloween catalog. The last view years they've stopped sending the catalog to me just before the Halloween catalog comes out. I have to buy it on Ebay.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i will check online tonight but i really don't think I'll be buying much. I like the clown jar holder (i find myself loving creepy clowns these days) and 'til death do us part' even tho it's pretty 'hackneyed'.


I really like the jar holder too and Till Death is growing on me since I saw Impy's pictures. I just wish I had a better feel for what's going to sell out first this year. Perhaps the smaller, less expensive pieces? Just not sure.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm another eying Til Death so I'm hoping it holds out until I've gotten home from work. Long shot, but are there any sales on _anything_ currently? I'm eying a couple of the candles and it'll kill me to pay full price but I'm not sure I want to miss them and regret it like I did for the message revealing ones last year(?).


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Happy Boney Eve everyone! I don’t know what my game plan is for tomorrow, but I will be checking the quantities of everything before I decide to purchase without a coupon. I am interested in some large jars, but Buy one, get one FREE, is the same deal as $15 so who knows.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

These are not my pictures. But here are some of the outlet exclusive accessories. Love that bat collection, it goes really well with the label on Black Magic! I love the trick or treater votive holders too!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Nstope - How are you able to check the quantities of an item? Thanks.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Are those accessories already available at outlets? There's one that's a reasonable driving distance from me and I might head out there after visiting the regular store tomorrow.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh, the bats are spiffy. Alas, no outlet near me so my wallet is safe but I am sad. Funny how those two seem to go hand in hand.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Hope everyone finds what they are looking for tomorrow. The only boney themed items I am planning to get for sure is the scary clown jar holder (like WWW I really like the scary clowns, probably because of IT) and Till Death Do Us Part. I am considering the snake charmer and the two headed girl, I might wait for a coupon to buy those. I am curious to see what is going to be out of stock first, you just never know. As far as candles, definitely Haunted Hayride, Trick or Treat and Haunted Trio. Going to pick up Kookie Kitty. Not quite sure about the Halloween Friends collection, have to check it out. Have fun everyone!


----------



## Haddonfield1963 (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy Boney Eve everyone! Hope everyone gets what their heart desires tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Nstope - How are you able to check the quantities of an item? Thanks.


Scarey Carrie, 

If you go to the Quick shop option on the YC website and type in the item number and then I always do 999 for quantity and it will tell you how many are left. Or you can add the item to your cart and put in 999 and it will tell you that way as well. If it lets you add all 999 to your cart, it means that there are more than that! Let me know if that makes sense. lol


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

ceo418 said:


> Are those accessories already available at outlets? There's one that's a reasonable driving distance from me and I might head out there after visiting the regular store tomorrow.


Yes! Please take pictures if you go! I would love those little trick or treat holders and the bat jar holders, but don't have an outlet anywhere near!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Hmmmm, interesting: I added Freak Show to my bag using quick shop, and although it first came up with an error page on YC, the item DID go into my bag with the picture and details, saying 'in stock'. I'm going to remove it though, I was just testing to see what would happen, but really want to see it in store before paying $30.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

*Boney Bunch Freak Show w/ LED*
Tea Light Candle Holder
Item #1650294


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Is anyone staying up until after midnight to order?


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

RavenLily said:


> Hmmmm, interesting: I added Freak Show to my bag using quick shop, and although it first came up with an error page on YC, the item DID go into my bag with the picture and details, saying 'in stock'. I'm going to remove it though, I was just testing to see what would happen, but really want to see it in store before paying $30.


Weird, I am able to do that too! It goes in my cart, but if I try to do anything else, it removes.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Is anyone staying up until after midnight to order?


I won't be doing that this year, WS. There's really only a few things I'm interested in, and also a couple of the Halloween candles, but I'd really like to check them out in-store so I won't have buyers remorse. Will you be up?


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Is anyone staying up until after midnight to order?


I'm going to try, it'a only 9pm for me on the west coast, but I don't know what I am going to get yet!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Nstope said:


> Weird, I am able to do that too! It goes in my cart, but if I try to do anything else, it removes.


That IS weird! I deleted it without trying to check out, so I didn't realize that would happen. I guess YC really is going to hold off until at least midnight?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I won't be doing that this year, WS. There's really only a few things I'm interested in, and also a couple of the Halloween candles, but I'd really like to check them out in-store so I won't have buyers remorse. Will you be up?


I’m considering it. I did last year and it was fun. But 5here isn’t a lot I want so not sure if it’s worth it. Will you take pictures in-store tomorrow and share your opinion with us of the various pieces?


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I’m considering it. I did last year and it was fun. But 5here isn’t a lot I want so not sure if it’s worth it. Will you take pictures in-store tomorrow and share your opinion with us of the various pieces?


I'd be happy to take as many pictures as I can of the various items they have on display! Our YC store isn't huge, but they usually have a decent selection of Boneys and other Halloween accessories. Hubby already notified me he isn't interested in coming with me, so that gives me even more time not only for pics, but for buying possibilities too, LOL ?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

??? I just went online to see what time the mall opened tomorrow and learned that within the last 2 weeks, the YC store closed! The Spawn and I were just there and I was telling her about the preview! 

So the 2 closest stores are only 10 & 13 miles away, but with the lovely Michigan construction that's EVERYWHERE - it'll suck getting to either one. 

Sigh.

Guess I'll be shopping online in the a.m.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

lisa48317 said:


> ??? I just went online to see what time the mall opened tomorrow and learned that within the last 2 weeks, the YC store closed! _*The Spawn and I were just there and I was telling her about the preview!*_


This really cracked me up, LOL!!! The spawn part, of course, not the store closing! )


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm ordering tonight from the west coast. My store is more than an hour away, and even worse, half way there, the traffic backs up for miles. Not worth it. I want the entire Boney Bunch collection - (I believe this only happened twice previously with the 2008 and 2010 collections) - but plan is to limit purchases to what could sell out early. Trying to remember if we had a coupon last year.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Grandma Lise, no coupon last year and no decent money off coupon for weeks after! I remember that they only put out a coupon once I believe from August-October and then the Boney's went on sale at 25% off and you couldn't use a coupon on top of that!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

lisa48317 said:


> ??? I just went online to see what time the mall opened tomorrow and learned that within the last 2 weeks, the YC store closed! The Spawn and I were just there and I was telling her about the preview!
> 
> So the 2 closest stores are only 10 & 13 miles away, but with the lovely Michigan construction that's EVERYWHERE - it'll suck getting to either one.
> 
> ...


Mine closed a few years ago too. We have bath and body works but not as good


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah, it all comes back now... I missed out on the 2018 jar holder because I lost interest waiting and wasn't paying attention. Thankfully, a friend here on the forum had an extra one so I have it now.

Did you see the pictures BoneyBunchLove posted today? She has the pieces in hand and posted great pics of all. Let's see if this link works...

Here's a better link... https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBunchLove/photos/

All are pictured except the two online only exclusives, Til Death Do Us Part and Boney Circus.

Edited to correct information.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Perhaps she hasn't uploaded Knife Thrower yet? Not sure. Oops, it's there.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Is anyone staying up until after midnight to order?


I will be staying up late to order if everything comes online. I want Til’ Death Do Us Part and the clown jar holder like so many others do so I figure I better snatch them up quick. ?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm looking at the measurements of the pieces, and was surprised to see that Twins is 9.75" tall, only 2.5" shorter than the Boney on Stilts. She's huge. Freak Show is 8.5" tall, so perhaps those two pieces will pair nicely together. The others are closer to 8". I hope I can fit all these on my desk at work!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, it's 12:54 a.m. on the west coast. Logged in, I can put up to 6 items in my cart using quick shop, but can't add more items, and can't check out, so heading to bed. I'll try ordering again in a few hours if I wake up. Not sure, but it seems like it's been as late as 1:30 a.m. here some years before I was able to order.


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> Well, it's 12:54 a.m. on the west coast. Logged in, I can put up to 6 items in my cart using quick shop, but can't add more items, and can't check out, so heading to bed. I'll try ordering again in a few hours if I wake up. Not sure, but it seems like it's been as late as 1:30 a.m. here some years before I was able to order.


It’s after 1am EST & still YC didn’t upload any Halloween yet...looks like its gonna be a long wait today?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

grandma lise said:


> Well, it's 12:54 a.m. on the west coast. Logged in, I can put up to 6 items in my cart using quick shop, but can't add more items, and can't check out, so heading to bed. I'll try ordering again in a few hours if I wake up. Not sure, but it seems like it's been as late as 1:30 a.m. here some years before I was able to order.


What is quick shop?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

HallowKitty said:


> It’s after 1am EST & still YC didn’t upload any Halloween yet...looks like its gonna be a long wait today?


I can’t sleep and checked too. Nothing. YC seems to annoy me more and more with every passing year.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I have been cat napping between tries. I guess they are going to release online at the same time as the stores.


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> What is quick shop?


Under YC your Account at top of YC page~If you hold down to scroll “Quick Shop” option will appear...once on Quick Shop page, input Item # & Quantity to get your Halloween items & View Cart as should be there.....BUT right now, we need the promo code for Kookie Kitty to get it the §10 deal with a §35 purchase....anyone got the Promo Code?.....as ready to go thru w/Checkout as think its YC finally ready & up to place orders...


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

It is 4:44 am EST, no Halloween items available online. I refreshed a couple of times. They are trying to help their retail stores, I guess. I am going anyway, but I do order somethings online so I will have a box for them. Hope everyone gets what they want.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks. Nothing happens when I try that


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I just used quick shop and got all my boneys.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Andromalius said:


> Thanks. Nothing happens when I try that
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Not sure how to do that?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I just used quick shop and got all my boneys.


Are you on a PC?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok, so you have to have SKUs?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Andromalius said:


> Are you on a PC?


Yes


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Got to run to kitchen for coffee!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DarkSecret said:


> Yes


Thank you!


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I just used quick shop and got all my boneys.


Did you get Kookie Kitty & if so, for $10....promo code?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Yep the Quik Shop works! Thanks!


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes I made my order from a PC.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Sorry, yes you have to put in the skus.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I didn't get the kooky Kitty. Sorry


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I didn't get the kooky Kitty. Sorry


I dropped Kookie Kitty from my cart as going into YC store when they open at 10, but YES just got confirmation of my online order...got Circus(as online exclusive), Twins, & has to have the Black Skull of course!!!!!!!.....Good Luck everyone w/placing orders & if anybody gets the Promo Code to get Kookie Kitty for $10 w/$35 purchase, please post promo code...Thanks & Happy Hallows?


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

……Don’t forget if you’re doing online order now, you must do thru your computer, iPad, or base as order will not work thru your phone for now...


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

...also don’t forget to order your “Online Exclusives” as marked “YC” in bold behind Item Description listed on latest YC Catalog.....meow?


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

It’s telling me Witches Brew is no longer available. Is this even possible? Lol


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm up again to order. It's 3:29 here on the west coast. Glad to see the quick shop is working now. Yay!


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> I'm up again to order. It's 3:29 here on the west coast. Glad to see the quick shop is working now. Yay!


We’re in the same time zone. Yay! Haha. Are you able to order Witches Brew?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Batibat said:


> We’re in the same time zone. Yay! Haha. Are you able to order Witches Brew?


Batibat, you're still here. 

I didn't try. Do you need the SKU?

Okay, I did order

*Kookie Kitty. SKU is 1648594* (or do what I did, do a search for "Kookie Kitty").

That worked for me.

Unfortunately, even though it's supposed to be $10 with $35 purchase, I was charged $20. This happened last year too. Everyone had to call YC customer service that morning to have the price adjusted on their order.

I ordered all of the Boney Bunch.

It's been almost 15 minutes and I haven't gotten the confimation email yet, but I did write down my confirmation number so it's all good.

Happy ordering everyone!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Batibat said:


> We’re in the same time zone. Yay! Haha. Are you able to order Witches Brew?


It doesn’t even come up on the website for me


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Batibat, you're still here.
> 
> I didn't try. Do you need the SKU?
> 
> ...


I’m still here but I’m going to sleep, finally! Thanks for the info on Kookie Kitty. I ordered 4 Boneys. I’m not a big circus fan but some of these are just so cute. I just love the bride and groom piece this year too. I haven’t received a confirmation email yet either but I’m sure everything is fine. 

Have fun everyone! ??


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i looked at the specs on the pieces...the 'freak show' is 8"...that's HUGE. the stilt walker is 12 inches! The 2-headed woman over 9 inches. They are just too big, imo. And too costly. So long yankee.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

_*SKU for Witches Brew is 1648594*_ - (I looked it up from the catalog pages posted on pages 4 and 5 of this thread). I tried to put it in my cart using quick shop and it said, "We're sorry but Witches Brew is no longer available." That's weird.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

Andromalius said:


> It doesn’t even come up on the website for me


You have to enter the SKU number but it’s still saying it’s no longer available. It’s weird because all the other candle are showing up.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i looked at the specs on the pieces...the 'freak show' is 8"...that's HUGE. the stilt walker is 12 inches! The 2-headed woman over 9 inches. They are just too big, imo. And too costly. So long yankee.


Yes, I'm not sure about the scale. Thought a long time about it this morning prior to ordering. Even got a ruler out. I think it's going to be okay. Boney on Stilts needs to be tall, no problem there. 

I really like this year's collection, but understand that people either love it or hate it this year. I'm going to withhold judgement until I receive my order. I'll take pictures with them all together and post here. They should be here in 5 to 6 days.

Not sure why the prices are higher this year. I noticed that too.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i looked at the specs on the pieces...the 'freak show' is 8"...that's HUGE. the stilt walker is 12 inches! The 2-headed woman over 9 inches. They are just too big, imo. And too costly. So long yankee.


The size isn’t an issue for me so much is that all the circus themed pieces are just not my thing. The Victorian pieces from the early years are the only ones I really liked.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

Everything is live on YC right now and there is indeed no Witches Brew.
WTH? It’s not Halloween for me without Witches Brew.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Batibat said:


> I’m still here but I’m going to sleep, finally! Thanks for the info on Kookie Kitty. I ordered 4 Boneys. I’m not a big circus fan but some of these are just so cute. I just love the bride and groom piece this year too. I haven’t received a confirmation email yet either but I’m sure everything is fine.
> 
> Have fun everyone! ??


Batibat, which 4 did you order? 

I actually like Til Death Do Us Part too since I saw the picture of it that BoneyBunchLove posted yesterday. 

I still haven't received my confirmation email either but I just checked and it's in my order history, so I think it's going to be okay too.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - did you get everything you wanted?? What did you get?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Little black cat said:


> Grandma lise - did you get everything you wanted?? What did you get?


All 12 pieces of the Boney Bunch. I like this collection as much as I liked the 2008 collection. This is the first time since 2008 and 2010 that I bought the entire collection. BoneyBunchLove posted pictures of all but the two online exclusives yesterday. Great pictures. Did you see them?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Batibat said:


> Everything is live on YC right now and there is indeed no Witches Brew.
> WTH? It’s not Halloween for me without Witches Brew.


Batibat, I'm so sorry. You're right but it doesn't make sense. Witches Brew is in the Halloween 2019 catalog. WTH is right.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Batibat, which 4 did you order?
> 
> I actually like Til Death Do Us Part too since I saw the picture of it that BoneyBunchLove posted yesterday.
> 
> I still haven't received my confirmation email either but I just checked and it's in my order history, so I think it's going to be okay too.


I got Til Death do us Part, Freak Show, the knife thrower and the tent jar holder. I wanted to get the Haunted Hayride candle but it comes up full price, which I won’t pay, plus there’s no Witches Brew so I’ll just wait on the candles.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - So happy that you were able to obtain the entire collection. Anxious to hear your thoughts when you get them.

Little black cat - I am up drinking coffee and excited about going to the Yankee Candle party this morning. 
Hope you find everything you want.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks ScareyCarrie. Yes, I did some digging around and found some money. The good news is that I spent less this year than last year because I'm not going to buy any of the other collections though I know I'm going to regret not getting that spider web screen... I really like it. Glad you're getting it Little black cat.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Happy shopping ScareyCarrie and Little black cat! Looking forward to seeing pictures later today!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Batibat said:


> I got Til Death do us Part, Freak Show, the knife thrower and the tent jar holder. I wanted to get the Haunted Hayride candle but it comes up full price, which I won’t pay, plus there’s no Witches Brew so I’ll just wait on the candles.


I like your choices Batibat. Those circus pieces will display nicely together. 

Now the wait begins for our shipments to arrive!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Will you be displaying this years collection at your work cubicle?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - Will you be displaying this years collection at your work cubicle?


That's the plan. If it will fit. [giggle]

Do you know what you're getting today?

Where's X-pired? When I talked with him yesterday, he was totally planning to hang out with us here this morning. He must have needed the sleep more!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Just looked at the Freak Show piece that has LED lighting. What do you think lights up?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - The piece I know I want for sure is the "Twins" candle holder, and some Witches Brew candles. Other than that, I am going in with an open mind. Whatever pieces "catch my eye and heart" I will get.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - Just looked at the Freak Show piece that has LED lighting. What do you think lights up?


BoneyBunchLove posted a picture of it lit yesterday... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/pcb.2408111345933930/2408109905934074/?type=3&theater Hope that link works...(It's the four circles near the bottom that light up).


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Thanks!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I love this feeling of excitement and anticipation. This is what kids must feel like on Christmas morning.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, Witches Brew is NOT available online this morning, so if you can find it in store, get it. We're not sure what's going on because it is in the Halloween 2019 catalog.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - yes, i saw the pics, i love everything too! I hope i can get that spiderweb, if i do I'll post pics! Good luck everyone, happy shopping!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I just used quick shop and got all my boneys.


Boneybunch15, I hope you see this when you wake up...

What time zone are you in? And what time were you able to order this morning? 

It will be helpful to know this for next year.

Congrats on being the first to order this year!


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, Witches Brew is NOT available online this morning, so if you can find it in store, get it. We're not sure what's going on because it is in the Halloween 2019 catalog.


I've been researching all over online for the last few and like you said, pick it up in the store if you can. One comment on Boney Bunch Love says Witches Brew should be available online at 10 Eastern, who knows, only sure thing right now is get to the store.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I look forward to everyone's pictures as my order this morning wasn't super exciting, but I figured I'd grab the stuff I knew I'd regret not trying to get.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Tinaspaintedlady - I am not taking any chances. I really hope the store has them this morning. I plan on picking up about 3 large jars. If I recall, last year they ran out of stock fairly early on-line. For me, it is just not Halloween without that candle burning in my home.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> I've been researching all over online for the last few and like you said, pick it up in the store if you can. One comment on Boney Bunch Love says Witches Brew should be available online at 10 Eastern, who knows, only sure thing right now is get to the store.


Oh, maybe that is the problem... Good to know.

Happy shopping everyone. This girl is going to back to bed now. It's 5:36 a.m. here on the west coast and I've only had 2 hours sleep...

It's been fun hanging out with you all.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Did you buy one or two of everything? I recall you mentioning that, if you can, you like to buy two and pick out the best one to keep.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Good luck all and happy shopping......I'll be going to my local store, wearing a Halloween shirt with my fun candy corn earrings  Can't wait to see everyone's pics-Enjoy !!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Andromalius said:


> The size isn’t an issue for me so much is that all the circus themed pieces are just not my thing. The Victorian pieces from the early years are the only ones I really liked.


i agree...they've just gone too far into left field over the last few years and, frankly, now that i think about it, I will probably be thinning out my collection...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

grandma lise said:


> That's the plan. If it will fit. [giggle]
> 
> Do you know what you're getting today?
> 
> Where's X-pired? When I talked with him yesterday, he was totally planning to hang out with us here this morning. He must have needed the sleep more!


I was exhausted from a long week and fell asleep! Yikes! I am just now catching up on the thread. I need to get over to the Yankee Candle site and place an order. If anyone needs a coupon code for the large jar candles it is booaug19 which gives you buy-one get-one free, up to three free candles.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Batibat said:


> I got Til Death do us Part, Freak Show, the knife thrower and the tent jar holder. I wanted to get the Haunted Hayride candle but it comes up full price, which I won’t pay, plus there’s no Witches Brew so I’ll just wait on the candles.


The coupon code for the large jar candles is booaug19. By one get one free up to three free jars. If you have already placed your order you can phone Yankee Candle and they will help you.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

Does anyone know what happened to the $15 large jar candles deal? I woke up early this morning to shop online, but paying full price just seems ridiculous since I was under the impression they would be discounted.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

js1620 said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the $15 large jar candles deal? I woke up early this morning to shop online, but paying full price just seems ridiculous since I was under the impression they would be discounted.


I agree with you. The price surprised me. The coupon code, booaug19, resulted in buy-one get one free which is basically the same thing if you are buying more than one but still. Very disappointed about that. Last year there were a few different discounts that sweetened the deal.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i agree...they've just gone too far into left field over the last few years and, frankly, now that i think about it, I will probably be thinning out my collection...


The size does bother me. They don't fit in with the earlier boney's and they are more difficult to store and display. I do like the clown theme but appreciate the victorian pieces and wish this year was more varied.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i agree...they've just gone too far into left field over the last few years and, frankly, now that i think about it, I will probably be thinning out my collection...


I’ve saved about 10 pieces that I really love from 2008-2011. Subsequent years just don’t have the same feeling for me. That is ok though. It’s still bringing a lot of people joy with the new collections and that’s all that matters. 

My wallet is grateful I don’t like anything this year lol!!!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

The $15 candle Halloween candles are in store today only. But that coupon code booaug19 works out to be $15 each but you just have to buy in incremements of 2.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't buy the boneys but im interested in a few of the halloween accessories. Seems like the spiderweb scenterpiece looks like the old one except no spiders in the catalogue pic. I wonder if the whole thing lights up or just the bottom half like the old one. I really wished they would have made a jack o'lantern scenterpiece. ? I like the spiderweb tea light holder & spiderweb candle shade. I also like the black skull tea light holder. And the pumpkin jar holder is cute but I wish he had triangle shaped eyes.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

At the YC outlet store in Jackson, NJ. They had several Boneys. The last picture is what I bought, along with some melt cups.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Also, didn't get any Boneys. I did pick up Petey Pumpkin and Kookie Kitty, though. Didn't see the Halloween friends tree or tray at the store, though!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello again Boos and Ghouls! I got to my YC store shortly after opening and tried to take as many photos as I could to share with all of you. I'm sorry they're not the greatest, but it was the best I could do with people pushing and shoving (not to mention giving me the stink eye, LOL!). I hope they give you some perspective on the pieces, which for me mostly weren't my thing. Although I did love and buy Freak Show, along with the Halloween Illuma-lid (which sold out before I left the store, and is MUCH more cheaply made and lightweight than previous years!). I really loved the orange crackled glass candle shade with the glittery outlined pumpkins, ghosts, etc. but didn't need or want anymore shades. I have to say, on the whole quite a few of the items were a bit sloppy in their paint jobs, and the Halloween Scenterpiece Warmer was HUGE! Anyway, here are the pics I was able to take:


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

And a few more...


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Hello again Boos and Ghouls! I got to my YC store shortly after opening and tried to take as many photos as I could to share with all of you. I'm sorry they're not the greatest, but it was the best I could do with people pushing and shoving (not to mention giving me the stink eye, LOL!). I hope they give you some perspective on the pieces, which for me mostly weren't my thing. Although I did love and buy Freak Show, along with the Halloween Illuma-lid (which sold out before I left the store, and is MUCH more cheaply made and lightweight than previous years!). I really loved the orange crackled glass candle shade with the glittery outlined pumpkins, ghosts, etc. but didn't need or want anymore shades. I have to say, on the whole quite a few of the items were a bit sloppy in their paint jobs, and the Halloween Scenterpiece Warmer was HUGE! Anyway, here are the pics I was able to take:
> View attachment 717511
> View attachment 717511
> View attachment 717513
> ...


Thank you for the pictures! Which candle shade are you referring to with the orange crackled glass?

Never mind. I see it in your second group of photos. Do the boneys look large in person (compared to earlier pieces)?


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Here’s what we ended up buying this year. At our store there were only 5 other people waiting in line, and the “rush” was over in 10 minutes, but we still enjoy going each year.








We also ordered the Boney Circus jar candle holder, Boney on Stilts, Frankie Stein candle tray, Skull double tea light candle holder, Hands jar candle holder, and another Kookie Kitty jar candle holder.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Thank you for the pictures! Which candle shade are you referring to with the orange crackled glass?


WS, it was the orange crackled glass candle shade that has the cat, pumpkin, ghost, etc, outlined in gold glitter- really cute in person! I also forgot to mention, I bought 3 large jar candle- Haunted Hayride (Love!!), Trick or Treat (a slight difference from previous years) and Witches Brew.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Ruh Roh, I don't know what I did wrong, but many of my pics are duplicated. I'm sorry I'm not very tech-savvy and afraid I'll mess it up even more if I try to delete the duplicates by editing the post. Apologies in advance ?


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Thank you for the pictures! Never mind. I see it in your second group of photos. Do the boneys look large in person (compared to earlier pieces)?


YES!! Most of them are larger IMO


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> Thanks ScareyCarrie. Yes, I did some digging around and found some money. The good news is that I spent less this year than last year because I'm not going to buy any of the other collections though I know I'm going to regret not getting that spider web screen... I really like it. Glad you're getting it Little black cat.


I spent less this year as well.I got boney on stilts, ringmaster, knife juggler. Twin heads. I didn't realize stilt Walker was a foot tall.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I hope the spiderweb warmer looks nice lit up. I've waited like 2 years for a halloween scenterpiece. FYI: The spiderweb tealight holder was glittery. The dark skull tealight holder looked kinda super dark muddy brown not really jet black to me in person. I decided the accessories were just too cutesy for me.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I spent less this year as well.I got boney on stilts, ringmaster, knife juggler. Twin heads. I didn't realize stilt Walker was a foot tall.


I know, the size of Boney on Stilts is huge, but that's what makes it so cool. My plan is to use a tall black pillar candle holder to elevate the Circus Clowns jar holder, but then with my luck we'd have an earthquake! I'm a bit nervous about the size of a few of the pieces, but won't know how I feel about the size until I get my shipment. 

I really like the four you got too.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ditsterz said:


> I hope the spiderweb warmer looks nice lit up. I've waited like 2 years for a halloween scenterpiece. FYI: The spiderweb tealight holder was glittery. The dark skull tealight holder looked kinda super dark muddy brown not really jet black to me in person. I decided the accessories were just too cutesy for me.


Gosh, if anyone got the Spiderweb tea light holder today, I'd really like to see a picture of it lit with a real tea light. I have similar tea light holders from previous years, but it was more of a flicker effect then glittery. You've really piqued my interest.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, thanks for all the awesome pictures you took and posted today. Much appreciated!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

The candle enthusiast is live on YouTube going through each piece of them


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Spookie pookie said:


> The candle enthusiast is live on YouTube going through each piece of them


Thanks Spookie pookie! Here's the link...


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> I know, the size of Boney on Stilts is huge, but that's what makes it so cool. My plan is to use a tall black pillar candle holder to elevate the Circus Clowns jar holder, but then with my luck we'd have an earthquake! I'm a bit nervous about the size of a few of the pieces, but won't know how I feel about the size until I get my shipment.
> 
> I really like the four you got too.


I was telling my daughter today that when I have grand babies, I will have to try and not have any of my boneys low, so they can't reach them.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi guys, here's a pic of the spiderweb screen, but it's a lot better in person!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

grandma lise said:


> I know, the size of Boney on Stilts is huge, but that's what makes it so cool. My plan is to use a tall black pillar candle holder to elevate the Circus Clowns jar holder, but then with my luck we'd have an earthquake! I'm a bit nervous about the size of a few of the pieces, but won't know how I feel about the size until I get my shipment.
> 
> I really like the four you got too.


I love this idea! Please take pictures for us when you set up. Also, looking forward to what yu think of the boneys in person, especially their size.

This afternoon I started going through a lot of my Halloween collection that I had stored. My issue is storage space. I really don't have any left. More boney boxes will not fit. I am trying to cull items so that I will have more room. 

Do all of you keep the original boxes to store your collection in or do you do something different?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

RavenLily said:


> WS, it was the orange crackled glass candle shade that has the cat, pumpkin, ghost, etc, outlined in gold glitter- really cute in person! I also forgot to mention, I bought 3 large jar candle- Haunted Hayride (Love!!), Trick or Treat (a slight difference from previous years) and Witches Brew.


What does Haunted Hayride smell like? I ordered two jars online and hope I didn't make a mistake. 

What's up with there not being any Witch's Brew available online? Does anyone know?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

X-Pired - I smelled it at the store today and wasn't impressed. Truthfully, I cannot even remember what scent it had, if any.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

X-Pired - I think I am going to order a couple of Halloween candles from Village Candles.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, thanks for all the awesome pictures you took and posted today. Much appreciated!


You are SO welcome Granda Lise! Thank YOU for all the knowledge and beautiful displays you've shared with us through the years! And I can't wait to see your Circus display- if I recall, you had a gorgeous vintage circus printed graphic sign that is going to look AMAZING with your collection- at least I think that was you? My poor brain is sleep deprived- that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it, haha!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

> Do all of you keep the original boxes to store your collection in or do you do something different?


I used to store all of my Boneys in their original boxes, but it became just too unmanageable for storage, so now I wrap them each in heavy bubble wrap, and lay them in a big Rubbermaid storage tub with a lid. The only ones that remain in their original packaging boxes are my BIG pieces, like Pet Cemetery, Scary Mary Poppins and some of the other large ones like my Mosaic Raven Hurricane, etc. Hope that helps! ???


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

X-Pired said:


> What does Haunted Hayride smell like? I ordered two jars online and hope I didn't make a mistake.
> 
> What's up with there not being any Witch's Brew available online? Does anyone know?


Well, the good news is that if you dislike it, you can swap it for something else if you have a YC store nearby, they're really good about that! I guess everyone has their scent preferences, but for me, with only sniffing the lid, I really liked it! It has a kind of Halloween-ey woodsy, smoky ember scent, with almost a hint of violets. It sound weird, I know, but then again, so am I, LOL!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

X-Pired - You might love the scent of Haunted Hayride. If you don't, like RavenLily mentioned, you can return or exchange it at a Yankee candle store.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, yes, I have the circus artwork. X-Pired found it first and I had to have it too!

X-Pired, I use rolls and rolls of one foot wide bubble wrap that is perforated? every foot to wrap and box the Boney Bunch with a few exceptions as RavenLily described. Only difference is that I use lidded cardboard office boxes designed to hold business files. This works best for me because I store my collection by year and can write on the box with pencil what's in each box. These boxes also stack well. That said, if there are any concerns about moisture or critters. The plastic tubs are best. Additionally. If I plan to sell a piece, I keep the box, just try not to do that though. I'm not a good seller! Too busy collecting!


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Well I went to my Yankee store around 5 tonight and they were WIPED out. The only Halloween wax they had were a couple meltcups! No large jars, tea lights, votives, nothing! They had probably 10 various Boney’s left and a couple other accessories, but that’s it! I asked the associate, who was helping a couple order a few things online, if they were getting any more in and she said as of right now, No.

I can’t believe that they would sell out of 75% of the items and not restock at all! I mean Halloween is still 2 months away!
Anyway, I came home and ordered online. I got the two online exclusives and the Halloween Friends tree, along with some of the new candles & tea lights. Trick or Treat Tea lights are alreadly sold out on the website as well.
I will wait for a coupon to buy the rest, hopefully they give us something, but I was thinking while I was driving home that this is why they don’t give coupons anymore, clearly people are willing to buy lots at full price.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Aug 27, 2016)

Nstope said:


> Well I went to my Yankee store around 5 tonight and they were WIPED out. The only Halloween wax they had were a couple meltcups! No large jars, tea lights, votives, nothing! They had probably 10 various Boney’s left and a couple other accessories, but that’s it! I asked the associate, who was helping a couple order a few things online, if they were getting any more in and she said as of right now, No.
> 
> I can’t believe that they would sell out of 75% of the items and not restock at all! I mean Halloween is still 2 months away!
> Anyway, I came home and ordered online. I got the two online exclusives and the Halloween Friends tree, along with some of the new candles & tea lights. Trick or Treat Tea lights are alreadly sold out on the website as well.
> I will wait for a coupon to buy the rest, hopefully they give us something, but I was thinking while I was driving home that this is why they don’t give coupons anymore, clearly people are willing to buy lots at full price.


Most retailers seem to be doing only one round of stock for Halloween unfortunately. Bath and Body Works early August, many online candle retailers start selling in July and early August and do nothing after that, and now Yankee Candle. All of these retailers seem to sell out most things immediately. Why is there not a second round for those that do not live their lives online? After a recent move, I no longer have a physical location for YC. Waiting until 3 am for the website to allow me to purchase, not stocking Witches Brew, and the lack of quality accessories was highly disappointing to me. I did purchase 2 Haunted Hayride large jars, the tree, skull hands, and a few trick or treat melts. I don't know if it is because I have so much quality stuff from over the years or what, but I feel the past two years for YC and BBW have been highly disappointing.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

RavenLily said:


> I used to store all of my Boneys in their original boxes, but it became just too unmanageable for storage, so now I wrap them each in heavy bubble wrap, and lay them in a big Rubbermaid storage tub with a lid. The only ones that remain in their original packaging boxes are my BIG pieces, like Pet Cemetery, Scary Mary Poppins and some of the other large ones like my Mosaic Raven Hurricane, etc. Hope that helps! ???


I am in the same position. I now have 90 boneys and am really running out of attic space. Have any of your boneys been broken using your method?


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> Thanks Spookie pookie! Here's the link...


Now I want the cannon boney.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Got Freak Show and Knife thrower, lucky for me, all four lights work on Freak Show-didn't even bother making sure at the store !! Catalog pics didn't do these pieces any justice-glad I was able to see them in person-felt they were much better looking. Grabbed two jars of Witches Brew and one of TOT, I'm on the fence with both cold smell, WB sweet and TOT summery, not sure about that. Love the labels though !! Votive Haunted Hayride-again on the fence. Have seen comments that Haunted Hayride is a light thrower. Really loved the trio and perfect pillars BUT I just can not spend over twenty for them, CAN NOT do it, hoping they mark them down at some point !! Like always-I bought practically a bucket full of tarts, my favorites !! Yankee needs to thank their lucky stars they have Boney Collectors like the ones I saw at the store-they walked up-said disappointed with this year-didn't really like the pieces-proceeded to pick up every piece and buy every one of them-over three hundred dollars worth-as they were walking out said well we need to make more room I guess.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Bought Haunted Hayride and I'm returning the jar I didn't burn. Smells like berries and that grape penicillin we took as kids. Every once in a while I'd get a soured mildew smell, yeah like a dish cloth. Its sweet, does have a hint of dried florals. Not my kind of candle. 

As for YC running out, manager told us up front they only had 2 - 5 pieces in Boneys and accessories. They brought in someone to strictly do web orders. They are pushing for a stronger online presence.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I am in the same position. I now have 90 boneys and am really running out of attic space. Have any of your boneys been broken using your method?


?Hi BB15! No, I haven't had any breakage but after wrapping each Boney in heavy bubble wrap, I try and lay the heaviest items down on their sides first at the bottom, and then put the most fragile or lighter ones at the top. You could even put some crumpled brown paper between layers of the wrapped Boneys for extra protection, although I haven't done that. Hope that helps!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Demented Diva said:


> Bought Haunted Hayride and I'm returning the jar I didn't burn. Smells like berries and that grape penicillin we took as kids. Every once in a while I'd get a soured mildew smell, yeah like a dish cloth. Its sweet, does have a hint of dried florals. Not my kind of candle.


Uh oh, I hope I don't find it that way when I burn mine! I only did a cold sniff of the lid in store and I liked it, but won't burn it until at least next month. Oh well, worst case scenario, if it's as bad as you describe I'll swap it out at YC. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

This coffee mug on Macy's website resembles the Kooky Kitty Jar at Yankee.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

Just got home. Bought boney on stilts, knife thrower, and got the kitty jar holder. 
My store was wiped out of the jars. No witches brew or haunted hayride. I bought the only TOT they had left. The manager says Yankee is totally wiped out of witches brew. They have none at all, not even in the warehouse. 
Luckily I have mine from last year. 
I bought a pillar candle of the haunted hayride (I thought it was cute) and some tea lights. 
I also bought that oak incense candle, the new pumpkin candle (forget the name) and my beloved apple pumpkin. 
I totally forgot about the outlet and I want to hit that up tomorrow. 
I’m also holding out on some boneys being left so I can use my B1G1 coupon.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

RavenLily said:


> Well, the good news is that if you dislike it, you can swap it for something else if you have a YC store nearby, they're really good about that! I guess everyone has their scent preferences, but for me, with only sniffing the lid, I really liked it! It has a kind of Halloween-ey woodsy, smoky ember scent, with almost a hint of violets. It sound weird, I know, but then again, so am I, LOL!


I live a couple of hundred miles away from a Yankee Candle store so that isn't an option for me.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Demented Diva said:


> Bought Haunted Hayride and I'm returning the jar I didn't burn. Smells like berries and that grape penicillin we took as kids. Every once in a while I'd get a soured mildew smell, yeah like a dish cloth. Its sweet, does have a hint of dried florals. Not my kind of candle.
> 
> As for YC running out, manager told us up front they only had 2 - 5 pieces in Boneys and accessories. They brought in someone to strictly do web orders. They are pushing for a stronger online presence.


Yikes, now I am really concerned as I ordered two jars. I should have waited to hear what folks thought about the scent. There isn't a Yankee Candle store anywhere near me (a two hundred mile radius) to be able to return them. I wonder if it will be too late to cancel my order if I call them tomorrow. It sounds as if Yankee Candle has a major fail this year on their Halloween candle scents. Darn!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

X-Pired said:


> Yikes, now I am really concerned as I ordered two jars. I should have waited to hear what folks thought about the scent. There isn't a Yankee Candle store anywhere near me (a two hundred mile radius) to be able to return them. I wonder if it will be too late to cancel my order if I call them tomorrow. It sounds as if Yankee Candle has a major fail this year on their Halloween candle scents. Darn!


You may actually like it, but if you're pretty sure you won't then yes, you can try and call first thing tomorrow to cancel. If it's too late for them to cancel, I found this info on their site (but I don't know if they would pay return shipping?)
_*Can’t make it to a store? Return by mail one of three ways:*_
* Web & Store Orders

Return by mail to:

Yankee Candle Company
Returns & Exchanges
175 Heritage Drive
Pataskala, OH 43062

Please include:
*

*A note with your contact number, return address, and what you would like in exchange for the returned item(s).*
*For web orders, please include the return form from the bottom of your packing slip for faster processing.*
_*We will contact you if we have any questions about your return.*_


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Now I want the cannon boney.


Me too! I went back and placed a second order for it.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, yes, I have the circus artwork. X-Pired found it first and I had to have it too!
> 
> X-Pired, I use rolls and rolls of one foot wide bubble wrap that is perforated? every foot to wrap and box the Boney Bunch with a few exceptions as RavenLily described. Only difference is that I use lidded cardboard office boxes designed to hold business files. This works best for me because I store my collection by year and can write on the box with pencil what's in each box. These boxes also stack well. That said, if there are any concerns about moisture or critters. The plastic tubs are best. Additionally. If I plan to sell a piece, I keep the box, just try not to do that though. I'm not a good seller! Too busy collecting!


I like the idea of storing them by year, I am going to try that. I have to get rid of most of the boxes in order to fit everything in the attic. My collection has grown so huge. I should be ashamed of myself.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I like the idea of storing them by year, I am going to try that. I have to get rid of most of the boxes in order to fit everything in the attic. My collection has grown so huge. I should be ashamed of myself.


I am thinking the same thing but with me it’s not just boneys. I hate to throw away the boxes because I know at some point I am going to have to cull what I keep. The original boxes will be important when the time comes to sell my collection so I hesitate on tossing them. Not sure what to do about the box situation. But sooner or later some pieces will have to go.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Wycked Spiryt - As someone who "back-collects" the older boneys, I would prefer if they came in the original packaging. This may help avoid breakage/damage during the shipping process. I realize that it is not always possible to do so, but, if you plan to sell down the road, it would make a huge difference to a prospective buyer.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> X-Pired - I smelled it at the store today and wasn't impressed. Truthfully, I cannot even remember what scent it had, if any.


i thought the same! none of the candles smelled really strong...i have a very good nose and i could barely smell them. I was very disappointed. 

I went in to see the BB in person...just to make sure I wasn't missing something spectacular...and I'm not. They are just...too...big...especially the stilt walker...holy smokes!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I heard from Yankee Candle today. Now have a FedEx tracking number in hand. My order was shipped Economy so won't get it until Tuesday of next week. Was beginning to wonder what was going on. Glad to be able to track it now. Also got my Halloween 2019 catalog in the mail today. For the first time in years, I don't have to buy it on Ebay. Yay!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> I heard from Yankee Candle today. Now have a FedEx tracking number in hand. My order was shipped Economy so won't get it until Tuesday of next week. Was beginning to wonder what was going on. Glad to be able to track it now. Also got my Halloween 2019 catalog in the mail today. For the first time in years, I don't have to buy it on Ebay. Yay!


So glad you got the catalog this year! Congrats on the FED ex shipment number too, my order is still sitting in the warehouse!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Thumbs up to all the previous posts! I think that YC did a circus theme so that customers would buy all the pieces and have a set. While I think the circus theme could make for a nice display, it just isn't for me. I stuck to my plan, and only bought the clown jar holder and ordered the bride and groom piece. I also picked up haunted hayride, TOT and the haunted trio candles (can't wait to burn the trio one). I did join my daughter at the flagship store in Williamsburg this year. I was disappointed that they didn't have the catalog exclusives for the first time I can remember. I heard so many people asking for the bride and groom, and the associates looking bewildered, and stating "what we have is out". I got the skeleton hand jar holder, little ghost, Kookie Kitty, and the crackled glass jar shade. Not sure what my favorite piece is, I am awaiting that bride and groom. I looked at the BB twins, but I couldn't find one with a decent paint job. ScareyCarrie looks to have found a very nicely painted twins and I like the shorter candles she placed in it. Her post might be on the Tabletop thread, I know I saw it somewhere. I'm going to check out my local store this weekend. My online order hasn't shipped, but YC did send me my $5.00 vouchers. Not a very exciting year for the Boney Bunch, in my opinion.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

I only purchased a few items and none of them were BB. They just look way too big and the circus theme just wasn't for me. I decided last year I was probably done buying them and I stuck to that. YC has definitely downsized their Halloween line over the past few years. I did purchase several items from the Halloween friends line. Those types of accessories were truly missing last year and I am glad YC brought back a more traditional, cute line this year. Also I had hoped they might bring back Sophia but YC has decided she will remain forever buried. Last year several YC associates told me that although the line was profitable ( and always sold out ) she was not the money maker BB has always been. I seem to spend less and less at YC each Halloween. This year was the least I have ever spent in all the years I have been collecting YC Halloween accessories.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Me too! I went back and placed a second order for it.


I went back and got the cannon boney with my voucher.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I went back and got the cannon boney with my voucher.


If you don’t mind me asking how did you get a voucher?


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Darn it! I wasn't going to get a Boney this year but the knife thrower keeps looking strangely appealing to me. I'll think about it a bit more!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Here's a picture of the "twins" boney with flameless candles.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Here's a picture of the "twins" boney with flameless candles.


I hope I can find one painted as nicely as this one, and I love her/their eyeballs! Ha Ha
[/QUOTE]


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

DarkSecret, check your tracking again in the morning. My shipment was going to be here by next Tuesday, now it's going to be here by Friday. 

ScareyCarrie, I also think you got a nice Twins piece.

I know there's a lot of disappointment around the Circus theme this year, also YC's unwillingness to provide us a collection at the same scale, but I remain hopeful that I'll like this collection. Love the theme but am anxious as to whether or not I can build a display with them that I'll like due to the scale issues. Honestly, doesn't YC understand they are shooting themselves in the foot with these huge pieces? Storage space is a huge issue for collectors. And the large pieces are just so hard to display with the at scale pieces. Will let you know what I think this weekend.

On another note...I think part of what was so fun about the 2010 collection was how hard YC had to work to weave a theme together with so many of the pieces that didn't feel themed. I loved the videos so much and the game they created for us. That was one of my favorite years.

I began losing interest in the collection in 2013 and 2014, though I did like a few pieces in each collection. In 2016, the collection started drawing me in again. I liked 6 of the 16 pieces. Same with 2017. I liked 7 of the 17 pieces.

Then in 2018, I liked most of the collection. And this year. All I can say is wow. It's such a fun theme. I think they made a good decision to go with the circus theme and go BIG with so many different characters, not not just 4 or 5 pieces. I think that's part of what we all loved about the 2008 collection. I still remember sitting with all the characters and trying different combinations until I had small groupings decided on before I built my first display for my art group's Halloween party.

And even more exciting, because they did so many themed pieces this year, I have a feeling we're going to see another complete theme next year.

This years Friends Collection is really sweet. I also am glad they've returned to including a child friendly collection this year. If I wasn't so broke, I would have bought the tree, the jack-o-lantern, candle plate, and small ghost. If it doesn't sell out too quickly, I may still get the tree, in part because I have other small Halloween themed candle holders that I could put in it.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

GL, I did finally get a tracking number last night. My order is coming in two shipments, don't know why. I ordered the tree, Till Death Do Us Part and the friends in a row. I wonder where the warehouse is located? Ohio? I think the circus pieces will make for a nice display. I just don't have the room to display. My kids sigh and roll their eyes when I buy more Halloween merchandise because I have so much already (doesn't stop me though). The only pieces I may buy, if I find nicely painted ones, are the twins and maybe the knife thrower. Let us know when you get your shipment.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Dark secret, my tracking showed Ohio too.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> If you don’t mind me asking how did you get a voucher?


I bought over $100 in merchandise, so I got a $5 voucher.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> DarkSecret, check your tracking again in the morning. My shipment was going to be here by next Tuesday, now it's going to be here by Friday.
> 
> ScareyCarrie, I also think you got a nice Twins piece.
> 
> ...


grandma lise - When you talk about the 2010 Boney Bunch collection, you mentioned that you loved the videos and the game YC created for you. What were the videos/games specifically? Sounds like it was fun.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Here you go ScareyCarrie... https://www.youtube.com/user/yankeecandleinc 

ETA: This is a play list. Start with The Mystery of Yankee Manor, then watch the other four videos. Thanks for asking. It's fun revisiting these videos each year!

My memory isn't as good as it used to be - (please correct me if I'm wrong). My recollection is that the day of the party, the stores provided customers an opportunity to guess which suspect murdered the wedding couple. Then, if you guessed correctly, you were entered into a drawing. I won a $25 gift card. The stores went all out that year decorating for the party. That's where I bought my first black spiderweb lace. It was so fun!


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey Y'all. It's not much, but code LABOR19 will give you $10 off $30 or more on Yankee Candle.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I went to a different YC store tonight and they had the Halloween friends tray. Somehow, it came home with me. Now I kind of want the tree, the ghost, and the tray, but I'm going to wait for sales on those!


----------



## Newtotheboneybunch (Aug 30, 2019)

I didn't buy witches brew at the store when the Halloween stuff came out, did a little regret and decided to order online but couldn't find it on the website! Found it today with the Halloween candles! Buy 2 get 2 plus the $10 off with Labor Day code seems like a pretty good deal


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Here you go ScareyCarrie... https://www.youtube.com/user/yankeecandleinc
> 
> ETA: This is a play list. Start with The Mystery of Yankee Manor, then watch the other four videos. Thanks for asking. It's fun revisiting these videos each year!
> 
> My memory isn't as good as it used to be - (please correct me if I'm wrong). My recollection is that the day of the party, the stores provided customers an opportunity to guess which suspect murdered the wedding couple. Then, if you guessed correctly, you were entered into a drawing. I won a $25 gift card. The stores went all out that year decorating for the party. That's where I bought my first black spiderweb lace. It was so fun!


Thanks grandma lise. I watched the videos....how fun were those? I can see why there was so much excitement and anticipation. Those videos were pure motivation. So happy that you won a gift card. Sounds like everyone was in the Halloween spirit......the Yankee stores, and the happy customers. 

It would be so cool if Yankee did those videos again, and offer prizes. They need to motivate and entice people to go the Halloween Preview party. It also helps that the stores were decorated for the event. Thanks for sharing those memories with me.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

No Boney Bunch today. The place that receives all of our shipments is closed on Sundays, and will be closed on Monday too for the holiday, so hoping to get my shipments on Tuesday. They're only 7 hours away, but need to be transferred one more time before getting here. So long as they arrive, are unpacked, photographed, and stashed away before my husband unexpectedly arrives home next week for a brief stay...all is well.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> No Boney Bunch today. The place that receives all of our shipments is closed on Sundays, and will be closed on Monday too for the holiday, so hoping to get my shipments on Tuesday. They're only 7 hours away, but need to be transferred one more time before getting here. So long as they arrive, are unpacked, photographed, and stashed away before my husband unexpectedly arrives home next week for a brief stay...all is well.





grandma lise said:


> No Boney Bunch today. The place that receives all of our shipments is closed on Sundays, and will be closed on Monday too for the holiday, so hoping to get my shipments on Tuesday. They're only 7 hours away, but need to be transferred one more time before getting here. So long as they arrive, are unpacked, photographed, and stashed away before my husband unexpectedly arrives home next week for a brief stay...all is well.


I was suppose to get one of my boxes, by the end of the day today, it is 9:48 pm EST and no package. I have no idea when I will get it. The other box is going to be transferred to USPS. I'm suppose to get it Tuesday.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I received my order today. The paint on all of them is fine, never really had a problem with that. However, my stilt Walker arrived broken. The candle holder was broken off from the base.I didn't want to send it back, so I just super glued it back on and used some paint to hide the chips.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I received my order today. The paint on all of them is fine, never really had a problem with that. However, my stilt Walker arrived broken. The candle holder was broken off from the base.I didn't want to send it back, so I just super glued it back on and used some paint to hide the chips.


Sorry to hear about your breakage, I have superglued some of the ones I broke myself and for the most part you really can't tell. Did you buy the whole boney bunch collection? You are lucky to get pieces with good paint jobs.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> No Boney Bunch today. The place that receives all of our shipments is closed on Sundays, and will be closed on Monday too for the holiday, so hoping to get my shipments on Tuesday. They're only 7 hours away, but need to be transferred one more time before getting here. So long as they arrive, are unpacked, photographed, and stashed away before my husband unexpectedly arrives home next week for a brief stay...all is well.


Perhaps you will receive your order today, Saturday. I can only imagine how many packages you will receive since you ordered the entire Boney Bunch collection.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

DarkSecret said:


> Sorry to hear about your breakage, I have superglued some of the ones I broke myself and for the most part you really can't tell. Did you buy the whole boney bunch collection? You are lucky to get pieces with good paint jobs.


No, I only bought 5. Stilts, cannon, twins, ring master and knife juggler.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Perhaps you will receive your order today, Saturday. I can only imagine how many packages you will receive since you ordered the entire Boney Bunch collection.


And right you are...




























I think the scale is fine. What do you all think?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I think they look amazing. Now hide them from your husband.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

And here's all 5 faces of the Boney Clowns...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@grandma lise - The faces of the Clown Jar Holder look amazing. So happy that your order arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

And here's Til Death Do Us Part - (And yes, it's huge. Nice piece but not sure how I feel about the size)...










Here's a better view - (It's very sweet. Our first Boney's kissing)...


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

grandma lise said:


> And here's Til Death Do Us Part - (And yes, it's huge. Nice piece but not sure how I feel about the size)...
> 
> View attachment 718354


Love that one


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - How do you feel about the size of the Strong Man?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> And right you are...
> 
> View attachment 718343
> 
> ...


They look great! Congrats! Happy they all arrived in good condition.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> And here's Til Death Do Us Part - (And yes, it's huge. Nice piece but not sure how I feel about the size)...
> 
> View attachment 718354
> 
> ...


Thanks for the close-up of this piece. My package with this piece was delivered somewhere, but not to me. I don't know where it is. I have already contacted Fed-Ex, haven't received a reply. Fed-Ex around here stinks. I did get my Halloween Friends tea light set, it was delivered via USPS.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - How do you feel about the size of the Strong Man?


Yes! That's the piece that I was most worried about. But he's actually shorter than the other pieces so he's fine, just very muscular! And I got one with a great mustache...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> Thanks for the close-up of this piece. My package with this piece was delivered somewhere, but not to me. I don't know where it is. I have already contacted Fed-Ex, haven't received a reply. Fed-Ex around here stinks. I did get my Halloween Friends tea light set, it was delivered via USPS.


DarkSecret, I've been through this myself a few times. One time it took 10 days. Hoping it finds it's way to you. I really want the Halloween Friends multi tea light holder. If it doesn't sell out, I want to get it too.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> DarkSecret, I've been through this myself a few times. One time it took 10 days. Hoping it finds it's way to you. I really want the Halloween Friends multi tea light holder. If it doesn't sell out, I want to get it too.


The Halloween Friends tree tealight holder is sold out on Yankee's website. ? I believe the one on the tray is still available.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I received my order today. The paint on all of them is fine, never really had a problem with that. However, my stilt Walker arrived broken. The candle holder was broken off from the base.I didn't want to send it back, so I just super glued it back on and used some paint to hide the chips.


That's so great that you were able to fix it!

Might be worth a call to YC. I don't believe they require you to return it when it arrives broken. Might be able to get another one, then you can donate the one you fixed to one of your local thrift shops. Who knows, YC might get another BB customer out of it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> The Halloween Friends tree tealight holder is sold out on Yankee's website. ? I believe the one on the tray is still available.


Waaah! Thanks for letting me know ScareyCarrie. Maybe they'll get in another shipment...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Waaah! Thanks for letting me know ScareyCarrie. Maybe they'll get in another shipment...


Was browsing on Ebay and saw someone selling the Halloween Friends Tree Tealight Holder for $65.00 plus $25.00 for shipping. Outrageous.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not so sure. There were no discounts so the seller paid $42 plus sales tax, possibly shipping too. And the shipping is probably at cost. It's unusual for an item to sell out so quickly, though it can happen. Often there will be another shipment and the item will be briefly available online again from YC, but I'm not counting on it. Honestly, I'm okay with not getting the tree. I'm broke right now, and I already have too many trees anyway. [giggle] I can always back collect the tree on Ebay at some point in the future. But thank you for thinking of me!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> I'm not so sure. There were no discounts so the seller paid $42 plus sales tax, possibly shipping too. And the shipping is probably at cost. It's unusual for an item to sell out so quickly, though it can happen. Often there will be another shipment and the item will be briefly available online again from YC, but I'm not counting on it. Honestly, I'm okay with not getting the tree. I'm broke right now, and I already have too many trees anyway. [giggle] I can always back collect the tree on Ebay at some point in the future. But thank you for thinking of me!


If I see it offered again on Yankee, I will let you know. I feel confident that you will get your Halloween Tree.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I am thinking of getting the faces jar candle holder if it becomes available.

As for size of pieces, the 2008 boney in coffin I'd so small.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Boneybunch15 - Are you thinking of getting the Boney Clowns Jar Holder? It is substantial in weight and the clown faces are pretty cool.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I am thinking of getting the faces jar candle holder if it becomes available.
> 
> As for size of pieces, the 2008 boney in coffin I'd so small.


I just realized I've never included Boo in any of my displays. Your comment got me thinking. I sometimes include the Boney children in my displays. Because of his small size, I need to add him too. Children love to hide and pop out. Thanks for the inspiration Boneybunch15!

I think you'll like the Boney Clowns jar holder. I like the two clowns with the red hair the most. Have we ever had Boney men with red hair or red mustaches before?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> If I see it offered again on Yankee, I will let you know. I feel confident that you will get your Halloween Tree.


ScareyCarrie, if the Halloween Friends Tree becomes available again, do let us know. There are probably others here who missed out too. Thank you!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Is the Boney coming out of the coffin named Boo? I own him and love him. Such a cute name.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> And right you are...
> 
> View attachment 718343
> 
> ...


Grandma Lise, which is your favorite out of this collection and which do you think will sell out?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Grandma Lise, which is your favorite out of this collection and which do you think will sell out?


I have no idea. Last year I tracked the inventory numbers and they had a lot of stock for a couple of weeks, then when I wasn't paying any attention, they started selling out. Had it not been for a friend here, I would have missed out on last year's jar holder. This year's favorite piece appears to be the Halloween Friends Tree. Hoping another shipment will come in so I can get it. A few people are commenting on the Boney Circus piece today, so I'm thinking that one, possibly Boney Clowns too. The quality of the paint jobs are better this year than previous, though I read two reports today of "Boney Bunch Circus" mispellings. Strongman initially won my heart because he has the cutest mustache. I really like them all. I think when I build my display for my cubicle at work, I'll gravitate more to a few of the pieces. I read a comment today by a woman who has followed the BB collection for years, but just wasn't drawn in...until this year. It's such a fun collection!


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice pics grandma lise , the boneys look great in natural light !! ???


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Just a heads up. Boney Bunch is 40% off today and tomorrow. The coupon code is 40ALL19. When I went to their website though I saw that no coupon code seems to be needed. The sale is for accessories sitewide. I can’t recall when Yankee Candle offered such a large discount on Halloween and Boneys this early after release. Does anyone who have been collecting them a lot longer than I have? 

I placed my order on release day and it isn’t even here yet (supposed to be delivered today) and now they are discounted by 40%. I wish I had waited but who knew? Happy for an early discount though, I’m not complaining. Hopefully those who were holding off can order and take advantage of a great deal.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Just a heads up. Boney Bunch is 40% off today and tomorrow. The coupon code is 40ALL19. When I went to their website though I saw that no coupon code seems to be needed. The sale is for accessories sitewide. I can’t recall when Yankee Candle offered such a large discount on Halloween and Boneys this early after release. Does anyone who have been collecting them a lot longer than I have?
> 
> I placed my order on release day and it isn’t even here yet (supposed to be delivered today) and now they are discounted by 40%. I wish I had waited but who knew? Happy for an early discount though, I’m not complaining. Hopefully those who were holding off can order and take advantage of a great deal.


I was just thinking the same thing. For those of us that waited to order Boney's or any accessories for that matter, this is a great deal. I will take advantage of this offer and order a couple of accessories that I have been looking at. I already bought the one Boney that I wanted (Twins). Unsure if I will order anymore.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Clarification, the sale is 40% off most full price items, including candles.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. For those of us that waited to order Boney's or any accessories for that matter, this is a great deal. I will take advantage of this offer and order a couple of accessories that I have been looking at. I already bought the one Boney that I wanted (Twins). Unsure if I will order anymore.


What accessories are you going to get? I’m not sure if I am going to buy more boneys either. I want to but then there is the storage issue. Have you received your Twins yet? I ordered the Twins, circus clowns and circus tent jar holders. I’m thinking of adding the Strong Man and Freak Show pieces. Darn Yankee Candle, I thought I was finished spending!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> What accessories are you going to get? I’m not sure if I am going to buy more boneys either. I want to but then there is the storage issue. Have you received your Twins yet? I ordered the Twins, circus clowns and circus tent jar holders. I’m thinking of adding the Strong Man and Freak Show pieces. Darn Yankee Candle, I thought I was finished spending!


Yes, I actually picked up the "Twins" in store at the release party. I posted a picture on this thread (#287). Like you, my storage is busting at the seams, therefore, I have to pick and choose what I order. But, that doesn't stop me from ordering.  I am interested in the Spider web accessories. I will look through the site to see what appeals to me. DITTO: Darn Yankee, "Every time I try to stop ordering, you keep pulling me back in".


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> DITTO: Darn Yankee, "Every time I try to stop ordering, you keep pulling me back in".


Exactly! LOL! ??? I received my order today and the paint job on the Boney Circus jar holder is really bad. A large swath in front is unglazed and unpainted. It says “Boney Bunc4 Circu”. I’m on the phone (on hold) with them now and am hoping for a replacement. I’ve been on hold for a half hour now so they must have high call volume.


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

Ugh. The code doesn’t work on the trio candles I wanted.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Lorrie said:


> Ugh. The code doesn’t work on the trio candles I wanted.


I know, I had talked myself into getting those but not without a discount. They must be popular. The code seems to work on all the boneys with the exception of the Twins. I thought that was odd.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I know, I had talked myself into getting those but not without a discount. They must be popular. The code seems to work on all the boneys with the exception of the Twins. I thought that was odd.


Well, the Twins are odd afterall.  When I went to the preview party they had 3-4 Boney's of each piece. I carefully looked at each of the Twins to pick out the best paint job. Sounds like they really messed up your circus tent jar holder. Hope you were able to get a replacement from Yankee.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Well, the Twins are odd afterall.  When I went to the preview party they had 3-4 Boney's of each piece. I carefully looked at each of the Twins to pick out the best paint job. Sounds like they really messed up your circus tent jar holder. Hope you were able to get a replacement from Yankee.


Yes, after an hour, literally, on hold they are sending a replacement. They just asked for photos, they do not want the defective circus tent back. I love the other pieces that came today but only part of it got here. The rest is scheduled for delivery Thursday.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey guys need some help. I was reading a review for the Boney Bunch piece Til Death Do Us Part and there was a customer's photo showing the piece. Does anyone know where I can buy that tiny melted candle tealight? I like that so much better than the regular tealights, which I have lots of and need to replace. I was thinking KP Creek? I figured someone here might know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Hey guys need some help. I was reading a review for the Boney Bunch piece Til Death Do Us Part and there was a customer's photo showing the piece. Does anyone know where I can buy that tiny melted candle tealight? I like that so much better than the regular tealights, which I have lots of and need to replace. I was thinking KP Creek? I figured someone here might know. Thanks in advance.


Can you post a picture of the tea light you are referring to?


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Hey guys need some help. I was reading a review for the Boney Bunch piece Til Death Do Us Part and there was a customer's photo showing the piece. Does anyone know where I can buy that tiny melted candle tealight? I like that so much better than the regular tealights, which I have lots of and need to replace. I was thinking KP Creek? I figured someone here might know. Thanks in advance.


I saw that review too and those candles really caught my eye. I want them!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Can you post a picture of the tea light you are referring to?


Not sure how to do that, it was a customer's review of that Til Death Do Us Part piece. Someone else asked the customer where she got that tealight. Maybe my son can tell me how to post it.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Batibat said:


> I saw that review too and those candles really caught my eye. I want them!


I do too!!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's the photo with that tealight.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

This is too funny! When I saw the candle I wanted it too. Do we know yet where he got the LED votive?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> This is too funny! When I saw the candle I wanted it too. Do we know yet where he got the LED votive?


I don't, I tried searching earlier today, and I found something similar, but I think it is sold in England maybe. I'm still looking.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Not sure how to do that, it was a customer's review of that Til Death Do Us Part piece. Someone else asked the customer where she got that tealight. Maybe my son can tell me how to post it.


Lol, I’m the one who asked. I just found some of the tea lights on Amazon. They’re made by Youngerbaby.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

Batibat said:


> Lol, I’m the one who asked. I just found some of the tea lights on Amazon. They’re made by Youngerbaby.


I would post the link but for some reason I can’t. Or I’m a knucklehead doing something wrong.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> What accessories are you going to get? I’m not sure if I am going to buy more boneys either. I want to but then there is the storage issue. Have you received your Twins yet? I ordered the Twins, circus clowns and circus tent jar holders. I’m thinking of adding the Strong Man and Freak Show pieces. Darn Yankee Candle, I thought I was finished spending!


Wycked Spiryt, I have all the circus pieces layered in bubble wrap in one 12x15x10 box right now, though I can't put the lid on. When I bubble wrap them properly with more bubble wrap, I think the entire collection will fit into two boxes. 

I just calculated the cost of the 11 circus pieces: $334 x .6 = is $200.40 (plus sales tax). 

Yankee Candle has never done this. I'm in shock. What a great deal! 

But I totally understand if you don't get them. I don't buy anything unless I really, really love it.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Batibat said:


> I would post the link but for some reason I can’t. Or I’m a knucklehead doing something wrong.


Thank you Batibat!! It's hard to believe, but what a difference it makes in that particular piece, it goes perfectly.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Thank you Batibat!! It's hard to believe, but what a difference it makes in that particular piece, it goes perfectly.



That’s what I thought too. There are some other sets of these lights but the Youngerbaby ones look the best, flickering flame and LED . I ordered 2 sets. ?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you Batibat!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Batibat said:


> That’s what I thought too. There are some other sets of these lights but the Youngerbaby ones look the best, flickering flame and LED . I ordered 2 sets. ?


Just placed my order too! Just one set now, but I know that isn't going to be enough.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Just placed my order too! Just one set now, but I know that isn't going to be enough.


I didn’t think one would be enough either so I ordered two to get free shipping.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the picture DarkSecret! Can't decide. Oh...I'm going to get two sets. Done. I think these will be great for my circus display too. I want to create a circus tent wall as a backdrop for my circus display in my work cubicle, perhaps hung on dowels. Going to have to dig the old sewing machine out. These tea lights/votives will be useful for lighting the wall. I could easily paint the stripes with craft paint. I don't know. It's one thing to create it in my head. Quite another to actually do it! [giggle]


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> Thanks for the picture DarkSecret! Can't decide. Oh...I'm going to get two sets. Done. I think these will be great for my circus display too. I want to create a circus tent wall as a backdrop for my circus display in my work cubicle, perhaps hung on dowels. Going to have to dig the old sewing machine out. These tea lights/votives will be useful for lighting the wall. I could easily paint the stripes with craft paint. I don't know. It's one thing to create it in my head. Quite another to actually do it! [giggle]


I have faith in you, you can do it! When you get everything put together, be sure to share it with us. I kept saying that the circus pieces would make for a nice display.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

What worries me is that now I see Til Death Do Us Part is "low stock". I ordered it but, my shipment has been lost. Also, in that same box is the tealight tree, which is out of stock. Hope Fedex finds it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh no DarkSecret! The Halloween Friends tree too? Ugh! Has FedEx gotten back to you?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> Oh no DarkSecret! The Halloween Friends tree too? Ugh! Has FedEx gotten back to you?


They took a report, so far I have heard nothing.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> They took a report, so far I have heard nothing.


I hope they find it. That’s just nuts. Darn FedEx!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

DarkSecret said:


> They took a report, so far I have heard nothing.


Something similar happened to me once (only it was USPS), and in my case the tracking showed "delivered" but it was no where on my porch, etc. I must've looked like a crazy lady even looking under shrubs and bushes. Anyway, after calling the Post Office they had a photo of a wrought iron bench on a porch it was left on. I immediately recognized that bench as one belonging to my neighbor two houses up. I rang his bell and told him he evidently received my package in error, and although he did give it back to me I couldn't believe he had kept it in the first place. If not for telling him of the Post Office photo I wonder if he would've even given it back? I sure hope you DO get your package, and it's in a FedEx warehouse, not a neighbor- ugh!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you BatiBat!! I too ordered a set of the led dripping wax candles! They are going to look SO nice with our Boneys! Speaking of Boneys, I swore all I would get this year was Freak Show, but with the 40% coupon and my $5 reward voucher, I couldn't resist buying the Til Death couple. As Grandma Lise said, they are so sweet and kissing is a first for a Boney couple. I just hope my order doesn't get canceled, as it is low stock with 47 now available. Fingers crossed


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Something similar happened to me once (only it was USPS), and in my case the tracking showed "delivered" but it was no where on my porch, etc. I must've looked like a crazy lady even looking under shrubs and bushes. Anyway, after calling the Post Office they had a photo of a wrought iron bench on a porch it was left on. I immediately recognized that bench as one belonging to my neighbor two houses up. I rang his bell and told him he evidently received my package in error, and although he did give it back to me I couldn't believe he had kept it in the first place. If not for telling him of the Post Office photo I wonder if he would've even given it back? I sure hope you DO get your package, and it's in a FedEx warehouse, not a neighbor- ugh!


I had a package from Yankee delivered by USPS to a neighbor two years ago. It had arrived two days earlier than I expected so I wasn’t watching for it. When I realized what had happened I informed my mail carrier, it was a substitute that had made the delivery, and my mail carrier went and talked to the neighbor. The neighbor told him he had set the package outside his gate and it was gone when he got up the next day. Of course that was a lie but I had to call Yankee for replacements. Everything was still in stock except for the Book of Spells and Yankee replaced everything else free of charge. My neighbor is a horrible person and I knew chances were slim I’d get my stuff returned but I had to try. I guess since Yankee chooses to send things without insurance they will replace lost shipments, but still, it really sucked. Why do people have to be so horrible!


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Thank you BatiBat!! I too ordered a set of the led dripping wax candles! They are going to look SO nice with our Boneys! Speaking of Boneys, I swore all I would get this year was Freak Show, but with the 40% coupon and my $5 reward voucher, I couldn't resist buying the Til Death couple. As Grandma Lise said, they are so sweet and kissing is a first for a Boney couple. I just hope my order doesn't get canceled, as it is low stock with 47 now available. Fingers crossed


I hope you get it too! I still haven’t received my order so I’m hoping it arrives without breakage at this point. If they sell out we will not likely get another chance to get one.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Batibat, if a neighbor kept my package I would have been so upset. That's just so wrong.

Fortunately, most people are honest and will do the right thing. In the late 80's or 90's, can't remember for sure now, we ordered a computer. It was delivered to a house with a very similar address, except it was on the "west" street, not the "east" street where we live. The people whose porch it was left on found our phone number and called to let us know they had our package. We were so grateful. Fingers and toes crossed that your package finds it's way to you Dark Secret!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

RavenLily said:


> Something similar happened to me once (only it was USPS), and in my case the tracking showed "delivered" but it was no where on my porch, etc. I must've looked like a crazy lady even looking under shrubs and bushes. Anyway, after calling the Post Office they had a photo of a wrought iron bench on a porch it was left on. I immediately recognized that bench as one belonging to my neighbor two houses up. I rang his bell and told him he evidently received my package in error, and although he did give it back to me I couldn't believe he had kept it in the first place. If not for telling him of the Post Office photo I wonder if he would've even given it back? I sure hope you DO get your package, and it's in a FedEx warehouse, not a neighbor- ugh!


Thank you RavenLily, I have all kinds of suspicions, but for some reason FEDEX cannot find my house, UPS has no problem, USPS has no problem. But these guys are morons. I don't understand, I got the package they switched off to USPS, the Halloween Friends on the white base was in that box. It had to be the box with Til Death (low stock) and the Halloween Friends tree (out of stock) that is missing. I really don't have much faith that I will receive it. And yes there are "neighbors" who might not make the effort to return it to the carrier, they are probably waiting for the driver to knock on their door. I have received other folk's deliveries and I march over and give it right to them as I know how it feels not to get something you are anticipating. Oh sorry! I have ranted so much. Thanks for listening.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - You have inspired me to order "Til Death". The more I look at it, the more I love it. Plus, as you stated, this is the first Boney kissing, and an on-line exclusive, and 40% off.....I had to get it. I will probably order the tealights from Amazon too. The picture posted looks great with the tealight. Thanks grandma lise.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Not taking a chance on ever receiving my original order, I just ordered an additional Til Death Do Us Part. I just didn't want to miss out on it. If I end up with two, I'll give one to my daughter.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Dark Secret - That's a smart idea just in case you do not receive your original order.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Just checked Yankee's website and there are only 24 "Til Death" Boney's left. Glad I ordered one yesterday.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

I hope everyone got all the Witches Brew they want for this year because it’s sold out now. It sold out early last year and was never restocked so I made sure to stock up this year. It’s not Halloween in my house without it. ??


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Batibat - I agree with you 100%. Not Halloween without Witches Brew in my home either. Once I receive all my orders from Yankee, I will have 5 large jars. More than enough for this and next year.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Batibat said:


> I hope everyone got all the Witches Brew they want for this year because it’s sold out now. It sold out early last year and was never restocked so I made sure to stock up this year. It’s not Halloween in my house without it. ??


You know, I've never bought witch's brew, but I should try it, everyone raves about it. How would you describe the smell? I think my local store still had some left.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Batibat - I agree with you 100%. Not Halloween without Witches Brew in my home either. Once I receive all my orders from Yankee, I will have 5 large jars. More than enough for this and next year.


Lol, I will have 5 jars too. I love it!


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> You know, I've never bought witch's brew, but I should try it, everyone raves about it. How would you describe the smell? I think my local store still had some left.


It’s basically patchouli with a bit of sweetness. It’s hard to describe but it’s been a YC staple for years now because so many of us love it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret - I agree with Batibat on the scent of Witches Brew......patchouli with a bit of sweetness. Perfect description. I wish I knew how long it's been with Yankee. Thinking back, I can remember buying it and it was called "Purr-chouli". I'm sure it has had a few different names during its duration. 

Does anyone out there know how long Witches Brew has been a Yankee candle?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you both for describing Witch's Brew. Guess I ought to give it a try!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret - It is currently sold out on Yankee's website. Hopefully you can pick up a jar or 2 at your local Yankee store. Give it a try.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> DarkSecret - It is currently sold out on Yankee's website. Hopefully you can pick up a jar or 2 at your local Yankee store. Give it a try.


When I was in my local store last week, I saw that they still had some. I'll check it out this week, hope I can find it.


----------



## Newtotheboneybunch (Aug 30, 2019)

I watched the countdown last night until the "out of stock" on till death and didn't pull the trigger even with the 40% off. A little sad about it now but have no idea where I would have put it.

When is a good time to decorate for Halloween? I'm ready for my very new, small Boney collection to make their appearance. I started decorating for fall the day after Labor Day but curious when is a good time to add the Halloween decor to the fall?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Newtotheboneybunch said:


> I watched the countdown last night until the "out of stock" on till death and didn't pull the trigger even with the 40% off. A little sad about it now but have no idea where I would have put it. When is a good time to decorate for Halloween? I'm ready for my very new, small Boney collection to make their appearance. I started decorating for fall the day after Labor Day but curious when is a good time to add the Halloween decor to the fall?


You know, I think it may be different for everyone. Like you I put my fall decorations out the day after Labor Day. And since I'm so nutty about Halloween, like everyone else here, I am seriously thinking of leaving some of my favorite pieces out all year. This year, after looking and hunting for two seasons in a row, I finally snagged a tall headless horseman statue from Ross. I just love it! He might stay out all year! My grown son saw him and asked if I would leave it to him in my will, haha! So I guess my answer would be when the mood hits you. I usually bring it all out around the end of September. But as I said up to you.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Til Death Do Us Part is huge. It's a centerpiece. Not sure if I'll ever decorate with it. With the exception of the 2008 piece, I've never decorated with the bride and groom. Perhaps I'll bring them out at some point. Years ago, I had an opportunity to sell them all, but declined. I just like them. I think you saved money for something you'll like even better. 

I decorate on October 1st at work, then fall after Halloween. I'm bringing out some fall items at home right now. Mostly fall themed towels.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I didn’t get the second half of my original boney order that was supposed to arrive today. Very disappointed, darn Fed-Ex Sure Post. Maybe tomorrow. I was looking at my Twins boney and the pupil in one of the eyes did not get painted, it’s just white. I think I will touch it up with a dot of black paint. 

The second order that I placed last Friday hasn’t even shipped yet. Like a little kid I keep checking the status of the order. ?



Newtotheboneybunch said:


> I watched the countdown last night until the "out of stock" on till death and didn't pull the trigger even with the 40% off. A little sad about it now but have no idea where I would have put it.
> 
> When is a good time to decorate for Halloween? I'm ready for my very new, small Boney collection to make their appearance. I started decorating for fall the day after Labor Day but curious when is a good time to add the Halloween decor to the fall?


I usually start decorating for Halloween on the first day of autumn and like Granma Lise, I decorate for fall after Halloween is over. I don’t have room for general fall and Halloween at the same time, LOL! Of course, new items that have been recently purchased usually go up as they are unboxed. I don’t see any sense in storing them for a short period of time plus I want to enjoy them right away and as long as possible before the season ends. 

I used to leave some select pieces out all year but they gradually lost their specialness that way. So now Halloween, for the most part ?, gets put away starting November 2nd and fall goes up. I do have a year round haunted bar so there’s that. ???


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt - would love to see pics of your haunted bar!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt, I hope you have better luck with FedEx than I have, never got my original order from Aug 24th.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret - I placed an order with Yankee on 8/31/19 and another on 9/3/19 and when I check the status it says that they are both "In Warehouse". Also, waiting for an order from the 26th which was supposed to be delivered 2 days ago........says it is pending delivery. Whatever that means. Yankee needs to step up their order and shipping process.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> DarkSecret - I placed an order with Yankee on 8/31/19 and another on 9/3/19 and when I check the status it says that they are both "In Warehouse". Also, waiting for an order from the 26th which was supposed to be delivered 2 days ago........says it is pending delivery. Whatever that means. Yankee needs to step up their order and shipping process.


I am on hold with Yankee Candle as we speak. I think they need to reconsider using FEDEX, I have had nothing but problems with FEDEX in my area. I did reorder Til Death on Wednesday, it is also sitting in the warehouse. I spoke with FEDEX this morning and they said give it another week. Yankee Candle is processing a refund for me. Makes me sad, I'd rather have the two items. Hope you have better luck ScareyCarrie.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Wycked Spiryt - would love to see pics of your haunted bar!


I will try to take pictures this weekend and get them posted.



DarkSecret said:


> Wycked Spiryt, I hope you have better luck with FedEx than I have, never got my original order from Aug 24th.


FedEx really sucks! I’m hoping we both get our boneys soon. I placed another order on the 28th and it’s not supposed to get here until the 27th. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt - can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

I finally got my order from August 24th! Everything was good, Til Death is so big! I knew you guys were saying it was big but did not realize it! 
My only complaint is that I guess the collection this year is the “Boney Bonch”. Don’t know if it’s worth calling and trying to get a replacement and sending this back. Also, the styrofoam and box basically FELL apart when I took all the pieces out. Lol


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Nstope said:


> View attachment 718861
> 
> I finally got my order from August 24th! Everything was good, Til Death is so big! I knew you guys were saying it was big but did not realize it!
> My only complaint is that I guess the collection this year is the “Boney Bonch”. Don’t know if it’s worth calling and trying to get a replacement and sending this back. Also, the styrofoam and box basically FELL apart when I took all the pieces out. Lol


Thanks for sharing that with us. I'm sorry but I laughed when I saw it, how can they mess something like that up? Not sure what I'd do, but I am the type that wants something made right, honestly I'd send a copy of this photo and ask for a replacement!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nstope said:


> View attachment 718861
> 
> I finally got my order from August 24th! Everything was good, Til Death is so big! I knew you guys were saying it was big but did not realize it!
> My only complaint is that I guess the collection this year is the “Boney Bonch”. Don’t know if it’s worth calling and trying to get a replacement and sending this back. Also, the styrofoam and box basically FELL apart when I took all the pieces out. Lol


Yeah, I laughed too!!! The paint on it looks like a 5 year old did it. Sorry, it's just so sad and so funny at the same time. I would also want it to be right so I would send a picture and ask for a replacement like DarkSecret said.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Nstope said:


> View attachment 718861
> 
> I finally got my order from August 24th! Everything was good, Til Death is so big! I knew you guys were saying it was big but did not realize it!
> My only complaint is that I guess the collection this year is the “Boney Bonch”. Don’t know if it’s worth calling and trying to get a replacement and sending this back. Also, the styrofoam and box basically FELL apart when I took all the pieces out. Lol


I'd definately consider returning it. What you have doesn't match the picture in the catalog. In addition to the misspelling, the spider's legs aren't connected to the spider's body. 

Great pic. It really shows the problems!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

My Youngerbaby tea light order came in yesterday. They come in a high quality box carboard box with a picture of the tea lights on the lid. Perfect for storage (and retrieval)! 

The tea light is white, which threw me a bit. Thought I'd ordered the wrong ones. Turned the tea light on which greatly warmed its overall color. Relieved. The "flame" is clear and is nicely shaped. The LED is amber and has a bit of a flicker to it. 

When turned off, they are white, when turned on, they're more of an ivory color. Looks great in Til Death Do We Part. 

Yankee Candle must have gotten a lot of orders with the sale. I'm still waiting for a tracking number from them. Ordered after work on the first of the two day 40% off sale. Late last night they emailed and told me I could still add items to my shipment if I "act fast". I'm done unless they get more of the Halloween Friends tree. 

ScareyCarrie, eight days is a long time. Hope you get your shipment soon.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Can you tell me the item number for the Youngerbaby tealights that you ordered? I would like to order some, but I see there are a few variations on Amazon. 

Sound like your order is keeping mine company at the Yankee warehouse.  I agree, 8 days is a long time. I am taking into account the Labor Day Holiday.......but, still.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - Can you tell me the item number for the Youngerbaby tealights that you ordered? I would like to order some, but I see there are a few variations on Amazon.
> 
> Sound like your order is keeping mine company at the Yankee warehouse.  I agree, 8 days is a long time. I am taking into account the Labor Day Holiday.......but, still.


I received mine today but I can’t find an item number anywhere, not even on Amazon, so I’ll just describe as best I can.

Youngerbaby set of 12 amber yellow flickering flameless candles with timer LED tea light. (Yes, that is the title, lol).

Timer is 6 hours on and 18 hours off and 12.99

Mine came the same way as Grandma Lise’s did and they are wonderful.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Batibat - Thank you so much for the information. It will definitely make choosing and ordering easier.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Batibat - Thank you so much for the information. It will definitely make choosing and ordering easier.


They are among the first to come up if you search Youngerbaby tea lights. ?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

I got my box of tealights yesterday as well, like Grandma I thought I'd ordered incorrectly, as they were white. But when you turn them on they turn a nice mellow yellow. I think I will be pleased, the box is nice for storage. But, I know I will need more.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I received my package from Yankee tonight. Now......just 2 more to go.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Nstope said:


> View attachment 718861
> 
> I finally got my order from August 24th! Everything was good, Til Death is so big! I knew you guys were saying it was big but did not realize it!
> My only complaint is that I guess the collection this year is the “Boney Bonch”. Don’t know if it’s worth calling and trying to get a replacement and sending this back. Also, the styrofoam and box basically FELL apart when I took all the pieces out. Lol


I think the tent has the most quality problems this year. Mine doesn’t have an ‘s’ on the end of ‘circus’. It says ‘circu’. Also there is a large swath across the front that isn’t glazed. And part of the spider web is just a fat black blob. They are sending a replacement which has just been sitting in their warehouse for four days now. With FedEx Sure Post it will take another two weeks to get here after it ships and Im not joking either. That’s what delivery time is running to my address from Yankee Candle. 


grandma lise said:


> My Youngerbaby tea light order came in yesterday. They come in a high quality box carboard box with a picture of the tea lights on the lid. Perfect for storage (and retrieval)!
> 
> The tea light is white, which threw me a bit. Thought I'd ordered the wrong ones. Turned the tea light on which greatly warmed its overall color. Relieved. The "flame" is clear and is nicely shaped. The LED is amber and has a bit of a flicker to it.
> 
> ...


Granma Lise, what else did you order during the sale? Thanks for sharing your review of the tea lights.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

for those who received their tea lights are they bright meaning do they put off a decent light or is it weak?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> for those who received their tea lights are they bright meaning do they put off a decent light or is it weak?


I wouldn't call it a bright light, it is not white but gold like a flame. The light shines through the plastic "melted wax". They do flicker. I haven't used them in anything yet, I am waiting for my Til Death piece.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

DarkSecret said:


> I wouldn't call it a bright light, it is not white but gold like a flame. The light shines through the plastic "melted wax". They do flicker. I haven't used them in anything yet, I am waiting for my Til Death piece.


I might add if you need a battery for your car key fob, these in the candles should fit nicely!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I think the tent has the most quality problems this year. Mine doesn’t have an ‘s’ on the end of ‘circus’. It says ‘circu’. Also there is a large swath across the front that isn’t glazed. And part of the spider web is just a fat black blob. They are sending a replacement which has just been sitting in their warehouse for four days now. With FedEx Sure Post it will take another two weeks to get here after it ships and Im not joking either. That’s what delivery time is running to my address from Yankee Candle.
> 
> 
> Granma Lise, what else did you order during the sale? Thanks for sharing your review of the tea lights.


Wycked Spiryt, I got a second Boney Clowns Jar Holder because I don't like the first one I received and the Spiderweb Screen. It's been 72 hours and it's still "in warehouse". Sorry to hear your circus tent was missing glaze in the front. I guess some things never change... 

ScareyCarrie, I see you got the information you needed, but here's the link to the tea lights I ordered from Youngbaby... https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CI1BD8Q/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I really like them.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear of all the YC deliveries still either lost or in transit. I'm really getting extremely agitated with YC over their snail pace in processing orders. I placed my order for Til Death Do Us Part on September 3rd and as of today, the 7th, it is still in warehouse. I could understand if YC offered free shipping, but having to pay $5.99 for such slow processing AND delivery times is, as YC would say, a "bonch" of you know what, Grrr!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I'm sorry to hear of all the YC deliveries still either lost or in transit. I'm really getting extremely agitated with YC over their snail pace in processing orders. I placed my order for Til Death Do Us Part on September 3rd and as of today, the 7th, it is still in warehouse. I could understand if YC offered free shipping, but having to pay $5.99 for such slow processing AND delivery times is, as YC would say, a "bonch" of you know what, Grrr!


I placed my order for the Til Death Do Us Part piece on the same day you did. Sadly, mine is sitting in the warehouse right next to yours.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

While scrolling through Ebay I came across a seller who has the Yankee Candle Halloween Friends Tree Tealight holder........selling it for $75.99 plus $16.99 shipping. What a markup!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with Michaels. Ordered on the 3rd. No tracking number yet. 

ScareyCarrie, it does seem like a lot, I know, but If the shipping on the tree, due to the box size, is $30, and the Ebay fees are $15, I think the seller is barely breaking even. This is part of the reason I choose not sell on Ebay. It's better to sell through forums like this or locally.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> I'm having the same problem with Michaels. Ordered on the 3rd. No tracking number yet.
> 
> ScareyCarrie, it does seem like a lot, I know, but If the shipping on the tree, due to the box size, is $30, and the Ebay fees are $15, I think the seller is barely breaking even. This is part of the reason I choose not sell on Ebay. It's better to sell through forums like this or locally.


I forgot about the fees that Ebay charges, and the box is probably pretty big. Guess that is a fair price. Hope that Yankee restocks the tree, otherwise, we will be buying it from Ebay, Amazon, etc.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I forgot about the fees that Ebay charges, and the box is probably pretty big. Guess that is a fair price. Hope that Yankee restocks the tree, otherwise, we will be buying it from Ebay, Amazon, etc.


Me too ScareyCarrie! I'm okay with not getting the tree, but it's really cute. Hoping, hoping for a restock. I also forgot about the Ebay fees when we discussed this previously.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

RavenLily said:


> I'm sorry to hear of all the YC deliveries still either lost or in transit. I'm really getting extremely agitated with YC over their snail pace in processing orders. I placed my order for Til Death Do Us Part on September 3rd and as of today, the 7th, it is still in warehouse. I could understand if YC offered free shipping, but having to pay $5.99 for such slow processing AND delivery times is, as YC would say, a "bonch" of you know what, Grrr!


LOL!


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

I am still laughing at the Boney Bonch Tent. I am going to send them a picture and see what they say.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I think the Boney Bonch Tent is so darned cool. A Boney Bunch Tent would be even better! Seriously though, it is definitely a favorite of mine and so versatile. Use it as a candle holder, candy dish, vase, pen and pencil holder, put oddities such as eyeballs or bones inside, fill it with spiders, so many possibilities. I would call them and get a replacement though. For the price there shouldn’t be misprints in the lettering.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey everyone, has anyone received their shipments from Yankee lately? I placed an order on September 4, and it hasn't even been shipped. They used to be more on the ball. It makes me nervous, I had re-ordered Til Death, I hope they don't cancel my order. Meanwhile I've received two emails advertising free shipping, well I paid for shipping and it hasn't been shipped! I was wondering if any of you has received a shipment from last week?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Hey everyone, has anyone received their shipments from Yankee lately? I placed an order on September 4, and it hasn't even been shipped. They used to be more on the ball. It makes me nervous, I had re-ordered Til Death, I hope they don't cancel my order. Meanwhile I've received two emails advertising free shipping, well I paid for shipping and it hasn't been shipped! I was wondering if any of you has received a shipment from last week?


I placed an order on the 31st that is still sitting in their warehouse. I feel the same you do!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

DarkSecret said:


> Hey everyone, has anyone received their shipments from Yankee lately? I placed an order on September 4, and it hasn't even been shipped. They used to be more on the ball. It makes me nervous, I had re-ordered Til Death, I hope they don't cancel my order. Meanwhile I've received two emails advertising free shipping, well I paid for shipping and it hasn't been shipped! I was wondering if any of you has received a shipment from last week?


Hi DarkSecret! Well, I placed my order for Til Death on September 3rd and STILL it sits in the warehouse according to YC's order tracking. As I said before, I guess I wouldn't be as annoyed if it were free shipping, but paying $5.99 for shipping and processing that is SO SLOW is ridiculous. I too am now concerned that maybe the issue is that the item is now out of stock- there were 47 in stock at the time I ordered. I don't know what will happen if they cancel my order, will I lose my $5 reward voucher I used along with the 40% off coupon? SO aggravating, I almost wish I paid the extra $$'s to get quicker shipping, but who knows if that would've helped?


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I placed an order on the 31st that is still sitting in their warehouse. I feel the same you do!


WOW!! That is really unacceptable!! How could they possibly be SO behind in processing their orders? Do they only have one person working their warehouse and shipping who only works 1 day out of 5 with 2 days off for the weekend? LOL


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Hey everyone, has anyone received their shipments from Yankee lately? I placed an order on September 4, and it hasn't even been shipped. They used to be more on the ball. It makes me nervous, I had re-ordered Til Death, I hope they don't cancel my order. Meanwhile I've received two emails advertising free shipping, well I paid for shipping and it hasn't been shipped! I was wondering if any of you has received a shipment from last week?


I placed an order on August 26 and it just arrived today. It’s unbelievable how long it takes for Yankee to ship things out. And to make matters worse, I had waited until Witches Brew went online to place my order and all 4 of my jars arrived in a melted mess. The wax is all up in the lid. So disappointing. I wonder how this happened when my tea lights and votives are fine. It looks like the box sat on its side in a very hot place for a good long time. Ugh!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Well misery loves company, I just wonder what is going on? Especially since I keep getting emails about free shipping. Why would I order anything else now? Batibat, so sorry about your melted mess, I know you were disappointed. That shows me it has been sitting somewhere. I can understand Yankee has no control over how long it takes to get an order once it has been shipped, but several of us have our orders sitting in a warehouse. I hope they catch up. I also hope they can fill our orders, especially with TDDUP. RavenLily there were 38 remaining when I ordered so fingers crossed both of us get our pieces. Of course, once it's shipped I have to deal with FedEx. Yikes!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I placed an order on the 2nd and it still hasn't shipped either. I agree that this is just ridiculous. 



Batibat said:


> I placed an order on August 26 and it just arrived today. It’s unbelievable how long it takes for Yankee to ship things out. And to make matters worse, I had waited until Witches Brew went online to place my order and all 4 of my jars arrived in a melted mess. The wax is all up in the lid. So disappointing. I wonder how this happened when my tea lights and votives are fine. It looks like the box sat on its side in a very hot place for a good long time. Ugh!


Batibat, that's awful about your Witches Brew candles. Since they are sold out they won't be able to replace them, ugh! is right! Hopefully you can at least get a refund, although I know you would rather have the candles. I don't recall this type of shipping issues with them in the past. I'm not sure what is going on with Yankee Candle.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

X-Pired said:


> I placed an order on the 2nd and it still hasn't shipped either. I agree that this is just ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Batibat, that's awful about your Witches Brew candles. Since they are sold out they won't be able to replace them, ugh! is right! Hopefully you can at least get a refund, although I know you would rather have the candles. I don't recall this type of shipping issues with them in the past. I'm not sure what is going on with Yankee Candle.


This is the first time I have ever had this issue with candles and hopefully the last. But there’s good news, I put the lids back on and set them out in the sun for a few hours. I just checked them and the wax all melted back down and I was able to reset the wicks. They’re a mess but they’re usable, thank goodness!


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Well misery loves company, I just wonder what is going on? Especially since I keep getting emails about free shipping. Why would I order anything else now? Batibat, so sorry about your melted mess, I know you were disappointed. That shows me it has been sitting somewhere. I can understand Yankee has no control over how long it takes to get an order once it has been shipped, but several of us have our orders sitting in a warehouse. I hope they catch up. I also hope they can fill our orders, especially with TDDUP. RavenLily there were 38 remaining when I ordered so fingers crossed both of us get our pieces. Of course, once it's shipped I have to deal with FedEx. Yikes!


It’s weird how many of you are dealing with FedEx and mine came through USPS. Nothing with Yankee makes sense anymore. I tried to order another TDDUP when there were 28 left. The order went through but then 10 minutes later I got an email stating they the order was canceled because they were out of stock. I was wanting to get one for my daughter so that stunk. I’ll keep fingers crossed that all you actually get yours.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Hey everyone, has anyone received their shipments from Yankee lately? I placed an order on September 4, and it hasn't even been shipped. They used to be more on the ball. It makes me nervous, I had re-ordered Til Death, I hope they don't cancel my order. Meanwhile I've received two emails advertising free shipping, well I paid for shipping and it hasn't been shipped! I was wondering if any of you has received a shipment from last week?


I am in the same boat as you. Ordered the same day you did, ordered the same item, and it is still sitting in the warehouse. They are really bad this year in regards to fulfilling orders and shipping them out in a timely fashion.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

I am curious to see how this all works out for all of us. Guess time will tell.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> I am curious to see how this all works out for all of us. Guess time will tell.


Time indeed.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Me too...

My order has been "in warehouse" for a week. I don't recall this ever happening before, and I've been collecting since 2008. Something's gone terribly wrong. Those free shipping emails are irritating. I'm going to go see what's being said on BoneyBunchLove.

Hmmm...nothing's being said over there. That's surprising.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Batibat, I was thinking you could make tarts, but what you did is so much better. Glad you were able to recover your jar candles. That's good news!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Me too...
> 
> My order has been "in warehouse" for a week. I don't recall this ever happening before, and I've been collecting since 2008. Something's gone terribly wrong. Those free shipping emails are irritating. I'm going to go see what's being said on BoneyBunchLove.
> 
> Hmmm...nothing's being said over there. That's surprising.


Please keep us updated if you hear anything.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Look what I found at the thrift store tonight...










He's in rough shape but I think he can be restored. Price is $7.99.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Look what I found at the thrift store tonight...
> 
> View attachment 719395
> 
> ...


Score! You can restore it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Look what I found at the thrift store tonight...
> 
> View attachment 719395
> 
> ...


Great find grandma lise. How can the flocking be restored on a Boney piece? I have one that has a little missing patch of flocking and would like to restore it. Any suggestions you can give me will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

My order from 9/3 morning is finally showing shipped. Now I suspect it will be another 2 weeks waiting for FedEx to show up. ? The YC store nearby doesn’t keep the packaging materials, and I much prefer having them for safe storage. Ugh, can’t bear this long wait, and the anxiety of not knowing if items will arrive in whole or pieces.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

oscar&belle said:


> My order from 9/3 morning is finally showing shipped. Now I suspect it will be another 2 weeks waiting for FedEx to show up. ? The YC store nearby doesn’t keep the packaging materials, and I much prefer having them for safe storage. Ugh, can’t bear this long wait, and the anxiety of not knowing if items will arrive in whole or pieces.


Thank you for the update Oscar&Belle, that is good news, maybe things are now on the move in the YC warehouse. If you don't mind me asking, what did you order? You are keeping my hopes alive that my order will soon be shipped too!


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Thank you for the update Oscar&Belle, that is good news, maybe things are now on the move in the YC warehouse. If you don't mind me asking, what did you order? You are keeping my hopes alive that my order will soon be shipped too!


I had 5 items total in this order. YC bundled TDDUP, circus tent, knife thrower, and the clowns in one shipment. Ringmaster went on its own. FedEx does not yet recognize those tracking numbers, fingers crossed these will get picked up and start routing today. ?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

oscar&belle said:


> I had 5 items total in this order. YC bundled TDDUP, circus tent, knife thrower, and the clowns in one shipment. Ringmaster went on its own. FedEx does not yet recognize those tracking numbers, fingers crossed these will get picked up and start routing today. ?


Best of luck to you Oscar&Belle, Last time I ordered they separated my items too. The TDDUP and Halloween Friends Tree was in one box and the other box held the flat friends in a row. The flat friends in a row package was transferred to the US Postal Service, and I got that one. But the other was handled by FEDEX and it disappeared, never received it. I hope my next package comes via the postal service because FEDEX doesn't come through for me. I am like you, I prefer to order some pieces just to get a box and packing materials. I especially wanted the Halloween Friends in a box, but wasn't meant to be. Let us know when you get your shipment! Thanks!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Best of luck to you Oscar&Belle, Last time I ordered they separated my items too. The TDDUP and Halloween Friends Tree was in one box and the other box held the flat friends in a row. The flat friends in a row package was transferred to the US Postal Service, and I got that one. But the other was handled by FEDEX and it disappeared, never received it. I hope my next package comes via the postal service because FEDEX doesn't come through for me. I am like you, I prefer to order some pieces just to get a box and packing materials. I especially wanted the Halloween Friends in a box, but wasn't meant to be. Let us know when you get your shipment! Thanks!


After being on hold for 20+ minutes with Yankee Customer Service, I was connected to "Roy". He put me on hold for a bit to check on the status of my order from 9/3/19 that is still "In Warehouse" (TDDUP). He tells me that it is being shipped either today or tomorrow and that I should be receiving an e-mail stating such. Although he didn't sound very convincing. 

Just checked the order status and it is still "In Warehouse". Guess I'll give it another day or two before I call again. I am beyond dissatisfied with Yankee's order processing and shipping. I know I am not alone in this either.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Well got notification at 6:40 pm that my order is on it's way, I ordered 09/04 so why mine was sent out and ScareyCarrie 's wasn't I don't know. I wonder if FEDEX will find my house this time. A FEDEX representative told me they definitely delivered my last order to my house ha! I wish I had outdoor security cameras, because someone got that package but I didn't!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Well got notification at 6:40 pm that my order is on it's way, I ordered 09/04 so why mine was sent out and ScareyCarrie 's wasn't I don't know. I wonder if FEDEX will find my house this time. A FEDEX representative told me they definitely delivered my last order to my house ha! I wish I had outdoor security cameras, because someone got that package but I didn't!


I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Well got notification at 6:40 pm that my order is on it's way, I ordered 09/04 so why mine was sent out and ScareyCarrie 's wasn't I don't know. I wonder if FEDEX will find my house this time. A FEDEX representative told me they definitely delivered my last order to my house ha! I wish I had outdoor security cameras, because someone got that package but I didn't!


Guess what? I just checked my e-mail and low and behold, Yankee has shipped my TDDUP. Dark Secret you must have been my good luck charm.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Guess what? I just checked my e-mail and low and behold, Yankee has shipped my TDDUP. Dark Secret you must have been my good luck charm.


My order has finally shipped as well, or at least has a tracking number. It will probably take FedEx two weeks to deliver it but still, at least it doesn’t say it’s still in the warehouse. 

I’m still waiting on an order placed on August 25th. FedEx says it is supposed to be delivered next Monday the 16th. Ugh!


ScareyCarrie said:


> After being on hold for 20+ minutes with Yankee Customer Service, I was connected to "Roy". He put me on hold for a bit to check on the status of my order from 9/3/19 that is still "In Warehouse" (TDDUP). He tells me that it is being shipped either today or tomorrow and that I should be receiving an e-mail stating such. Although he didn't sound very convincing.
> 
> Just checked the order status and it is still "In Warehouse". Guess I'll give it another day or two before I call again. I am beyond dissatisfied with Yankee's order processing and shipping. I know I am not alone in this either.


No, you definitely aren’t alone in your dissatisfaction! Not by a long shot.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Well got notification at 6:40 pm that my order is on it's way, I ordered 09/04 so why mine was sent out and ScareyCarrie 's wasn't I don't know. I wonder if FEDEX will find my house this time. A FEDEX representative told me they definitely delivered my last order to my house ha! I wish I had outdoor security cameras, because someone got that package but I didn't!


Did you get your items replaced? I’m wondering because the time it happened to me Yankee did at least replace everything that was still in stock.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Guess what? I just checked my e-mail and low and behold, Yankee has shipped my TDDUP. Dark Secret you must have been my good luck charm.


I am so happy for you! At least it is on its way. I hope our good luck continues and we both get this piece, we have waited so long! I think there are several of us that are patiently waiting for TDDUP.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> I am so happy for you! At least it is on its way. I hope our good luck continues and we both get this piece, we have waited so long! I think there are several of us that are patiently waiting for TDDUP.


I hope everyone likes their TDDUP, it’s huge but it’s stunning. I have to say mine is the best painted Boney piece I have. Whoever painted it did an impeccable job, even the lips are perfect.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Batibat said:


> Did you get your items replaced? I’m wondering because the time it happened to me Yankee did at least replace everything that was still in stock.


No, when I talked with Yankee Candle and explained to them my problems with FEDEX, the representative offered a refund. I told her I would give it another week, but she insisted that I take a refund. The Halloween friends tree was already out of stock and TDDUP was low stock (plus it was 40% off) so I reordered that before I spoke with YC. Last go around the package took only 3 days to reach my area. It was supposed to be delivered August 30th, it wasn't, I figure it sat in the truck overnight. FEDEX claimed they delivered at 5:56 pm on the 31st, I was home it didn't come to my house. When I called them they insisted it was delivered, I wish they would come to my house and show me where they put it. They can't cause it went somewhere else. Three days from now my neighbors will probably see me running down the street chasing after a FEDEX truck, cause I have no faith in them actually making it to my house. I hope it is a different driver that knows my area, we will see.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Batibat said:


> I hope everyone likes their TDDUP, it’s huge but it’s stunning. I have to say mine is the best painted Boney piece I have. Whoever painted it did an impeccable job, even the lips are perfect.


You are one of the lucky ones, to actually get TDDUP and one with a good paint job too, amazing! I thought YC might restock, but it didn't happen and at this point I don't think it will.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> My order has finally shipped as well, or at least has a tracking number. It will probably take FedEx two weeks to deliver it but still, at least it doesn’t say it’s still in the warehouse.
> 
> I’m still waiting on an order placed on August 25th. FedEx says it is supposed to be delivered next Monday the 16th. Ugh!
> 
> ...


WyckedSpiryt is your order from August 25th still in transit?? Good Lord that is unbelievable. I keep hoping my original order might some how show up.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> No, when I talked with Yankee Candle and explained to them my problems with FEDEX, the representative offered a refund. I told her I would give it another week, but she insisted that I take a refund. The Halloween friends tree was already out of stock and TDDUP was low stock (plus it was 40% off) so I reordered that before I spoke with YC. Last go around the package took only 3 days to reach my area. It was supposed to be delivered August 30th, it wasn't, I figure it sat in the truck overnight. FEDEX claimed they delivered at 5:56 pm on the 31st, I was home it didn't come to my house. When I called them they insisted it was delivered, I wish they would come to my house and show me where they put it. They can't cause it went somewhere else. Three days from now my neighbors will probably see me running down the street chasing after a FEDEX truck, cause I have no faith in them actually making it to my house. I hope it is a different driver that knows my area, we will see.


Wow, it sounds like you need to either upgrade to signature delivery or have FedEx hold your packages for pick up. My issue the one time was a substitute mailman who didn’t check the address. I live in the boonies and the driver went by GPS only.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Batibat said:


> Wow, it sounds like you need to either upgrade to signature delivery or have FedEx hold your packages for pick up. My issue the one time was a substitute mailman who didn’t check the address. I live in the boonies and the driver went by GPS only.


So you are telling me I can call FEDEX and ask that they hold my package for me to pick up? I didn't know I could do that. I would truly consider that. Thanks I wasn't aware that may be possible.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

DarkSecret, we own a business so began using a service in the early 90's that receives all our mail and shipments. It costs us $15 a month, but it's the best investment we've ever made. We've had one package returned to sender, and another misdelivered to one of the other businesses in the strip mall, but have never had a package "disappear". The few times there was a problem, the package eventually arrived. I also didn't know you could have packages held by FedEx for pick up. I think that's a great idea!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> WyckedSpiryt is your order from August 25th still in transit?? Good Lord that is unbelievable. I keep hoping my original order might some how show up.


Yes, still in transit. FedEx Sure Post. And they sure are taking their sweet time on delivered very!


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> So you are telling me I can call FEDEX and ask that they hold my package for me to pick up? I didn't know I could do that. I would truly consider that. Thanks I wasn't aware that may be possible.


Yes, once you have a tracking number and delivery date you can even request it on line. You have to make an account but that’s easy.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I had so much fun tonight. Picked up some candles and tea light holders at the first thrift store. It was senior day at the second thrift store so got 30% off everything. And for reasons I don't understand, they put out a lot of "new to the floor" Halloween decor, today of all days! Picked up an oil based paint pen at Michaels to repaint the mouth on "Eye Phone". Then headed over to HomeGoods and bought a 20" tall witch that I think will be perfect at the base of my black Halloween fir tree.










The tea light holder on the left is vintage Hallmark. The other has great artwork and says "Tis Halloween Night". The others are unscented candles that I like.










Was thrilled to find these two PartyLite pieces.










These two lanterns are older, and just screamed "circus" to me. [ETA: Company is Pacific Rim, Seattle WA; sold in 2007]. And that pan looks like a circus ring to me. Hoping to use these items in my display this year.










And here's the witch.

Also found a flat sheet in a pattern I found at a garage sale years ago, and a smaller size of a "Brown Betty" teapot from England that I have and treasure. I didnt know until tonight a smaller one exsisted.

Happy sigh...

This is a good time to hit the thrift stores. Every year, I build these types of finds into my displays. I could have bought more. Saw a fun vintage Gemmy "Boo" sign with stake tonight, in it's original box too.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> I had so much fun tonight. Picked up some candles and tea light holders at the first thrift store. It was senior day at the second thrift store so got 30% off everything. And for reasons I don't understand, they put out a lot of "new to the floor" Halloween decor, today of all days! Picked up an oil based paint pen at Michaels to repaint the mouth on "Eye Phone". Then headed over to HomeGoods and bought a 20" tall witch that I think will be perfect at the base of my black Halloween fir tree.
> 
> View attachment 719499
> 
> ...


Looks like you did have a fun day! I like everything, but I especially love the little dog!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I absolutely love all of your thrift store finds. Especially the 2 lanterns, and, yes, they do look like circus to me too. They will look great incorporated into your Boney circus theme this year. Love that you received the senior discount. Sometimes it pays to be "older".


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Batibat said:


> I hope everyone likes their TDDUP, it’s huge but it’s stunning. I have to say mine is the best painted Boney piece I have. Whoever painted it did an impeccable job, even the lips are perfect.


I hope I am lucky enough to first, receive the item, arrive in one piece, and have a great paint job. FIngers crossed.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I hope I am lucky enough to first, receive the item, arrive in one piece, and have a great paint job. FIngers crossed.


I will cry big tears for you if you do not get all of those things! ???


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

I’m in shock, in a good way this time. Part 1 of my order including the TDDUP arrived, and that was 2 days actually less travel time from OH to TX. For those of you that are still waiting, stay hopeful as there is indeed light at the end of the tunnel! ?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Got my tracking number an hour ago. Yay!

After I posted last night, I researched the Tis Halloween Night mercury glass tea light holder. It's a Midwest of Cannon Falls piece. The witch is holding a jack-o-lantern and is surrounded by stormy clouds. The artwork looks like it was from a carved block print. I collect tea light holders and consider this a very lucky find. It boggles the mind why anyone would donate a piece like this...but works for me!

Glad to see word of orders shipping!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

DarkSecret, those Partylight pieces occassionally show up in thrift stores because the take up a lot of storage space when stored in their boxes. There's a skeleton and cat in addition to the dog. 

ScareyCarrie, those lanterns were my favorite find last night. I rarely come across pieces like that in thrift stores.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Does anyone know what year Yankee stopped making Boney Bunch pieces with flocking?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Does anyone know what year Yankee stopped making Boney Bunch pieces with flocking?


After looking at Boney Bunch Love's yearly "Boney Stamp Sheets" here... https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBu...um&album_id=493099004101850&ref=page_internal I'm going to hazard a guess that the last flocked piece was the 2015 Spine Tingling. I quickly confirmed this by looking at a photograph of it on Ebay. I hadn't even noticed they'd stopped flocking ScareyCarrie. Great question!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Got my tracking number an hour ago. Yay!
> 
> After I posted last night, I researched the Tis Halloween Night mercury glass tea light holder. It's a Midwest of Cannon Falls piece. The witch is holding a jack-o-lantern and is surrounded by stormy clouds. The artwork looks like it was from a carved block print. I collect tea light holders and consider this a very lucky find. It boggles the mind why anyone would donate a piece like this...but works for me!
> 
> Glad to see word of orders shipping!


Fantastic finds Grandma Lise! I love everything you picked up, it definitely was a lucky day for you. I stopped by Goodwill this afternoon and was so disappointed that they didn’t have any Halloween out. Not one thing. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> After looking at Boney Bunch Love's yearly "Boney Stamp Sheets" here... https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBu...um&album_id=493099004101850&ref=page_internal I'm going to hazard a guess that the last flocked piece was the 2015 Spine Tingling. I quickly confirmed this by looking at a photograph of it on Ebay. I hadn't even noticed they'd stopped flocking ScareyCarrie. Great question!


I wonder if they stopped flocking because it can rub off leaving little "bald" spots on the boney pieces. Thanks for the information on the last flocked boney (even though I know you are guessing).


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Fantastic finds Grandma Lise! I love everything you picked up, it definitely was a lucky day for you. I stopped by Goodwill this afternoon and was so disappointed that they didn’t have any Halloween out. Not one thing. ?


What! That's crazy. We're just under 7 weeks out from Halloween!

But...that's actually good news. If you call to find out the day they're going to begin putting Halloween out, you might get some good finds that day...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I wonder if they stopped flocking because it can rub off leaving little "bald" spots on the boney pieces. Thanks for the information on the last flocked boney (even though I know you are guessing).


That's a good question. I liked the flocking, but perhaps not enough...because I didn't notice when they stopped using it.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi guys, got my latest Ebay find today, Mr. Bones and Friends candy dish. So happy I found it as it has been on my Boney bucket list forever!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Hi guys, got my latest Ebay find today, Mr. Bones and Friends candy dish. So happy I found it as it has been on my Boney bucket list forever!!!


So happy you received it today. I thought you might get it sooner rather than later as the seller is in you state.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I know! I am so happy! Plus it came in its original box. Now i just need some chocolates to put in it


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow Little black cat, I've never seen that one in person. It's really nice! I can't remember...where were those pieces originally sold? Do you know?

Congrats!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - I checked the box and it had an original price tag on it from Dillards department store. I bet they were sold in other similar stores, what do you think? I love these older pieces, they just look like classic Halloween to me!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Hi guys, got my latest Ebay find today, Mr. Bones and Friends candy dish. So happy I found it as it has been on my Boney bucket list forever!!!





Little black cat said:


> Grandma lise - I checked the box and it had an original price tag on it from Dillards department store. I bet they were sold in other similar stores, what do you think? I love these older pieces, they just look like classic Halloween to me!


We don't have Dillards here, but I did go to one many years ago in Florida. Bought a beautiful prom dress for my daughter there.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, I love Mark Cook's work too, Little black cat. Those pieces have a wonderful whimsical quality to them! But some of the pieces in recent years do too. I'm thinking they were likely sold wherever Coynes & Company products were sold, though I'm sure it varied each year.

ScareyCarrie, I've never seen or been in a Dillards store but have heard good things about them over the years. I miss the days when department stores sold interesting seasonal decor from companies like Coynes & Company. But am grateful to have online stores like Traditions.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Dillards is kind of like a Macy's or Jcpenney. I remember up north years ago we had Kaufmans and Boscovs. I know there are some Boscovs left in Pa, none down here in Fla though. I miss the cute seasonal things too. But i do like shopping on line too!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Dillards is kind of like a Macy's or Jcpenney. I remember up north years ago we had Kaufmans and Boscovs. I know there are some Boscovs left in Pa, none down here in Fla though. I miss the cute seasonal things too. But i do like shopping on line too!


I have heard that Dillards is comparable to Macy's, which we have here in Illinois. Macy's stores, or JCP do not carry much in Halloween decor. So, like the both of you, I find what I need on line. The only downside to shopping on line is hoping that your merchandise arrives in one piece.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

DarkSecret said:


> No, when I talked with Yankee Candle and explained to them my problems with FEDEX, the representative offered a refund. I told her I would give it another week, but she insisted that I take a refund. The Halloween friends tree was already out of stock and TDDUP was low stock (plus it was 40% off) so I reordered that before I spoke with YC. Last go around the package took only 3 days to reach my area. It was supposed to be delivered August 30th, it wasn't, I figure it sat in the truck overnight. FEDEX claimed they delivered at 5:56 pm on the 31st, I was home it didn't come to my house. When I called them they insisted it was delivered, I wish they would come to my house and show me where they put it. They can't cause it went somewhere else. Three days from now my neighbors will probably see me running down the street chasing after a FEDEX truck, cause I have no faith in them actually making it to my house. I hope it is a different driver that knows my area, we will see.


DarkSecret, it really bothers me that evidently Fedex delivered your items to the wrong house, especially since some of those items are no longer available. If I were you, I would insist on having them share the photo that they DO take when they leave deliveries to see just whose home it went to. You may be able to recognize which neighbor's home it was left at? This is what I had to do with USPS and they did show me their delivery photo, which I immediately realized was a wrought iron bench on a front porch belonging to a neighbor a few doors down. He had my package in his house unopened- I think he was waiting to see if there would be repercussions before keeping and opening it!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

I've been recovering from minor surgery, but feeling a little better now and wanted to update about finally receiving tracking info on my TDDUP order that I placed on 9/3- it finally shipped on 9/10 but I just checked and it's sitting in Ohio and isn't scheduled to be delivered to me in California until 9/20. I can't believe we have to pay $5.99 for such ridiculously slow shipping. Okay, rant over and out, LOL I hope all who placed orders are having better luck receiving them in a timely manner than me. Also, Grandma Lise, I LOVE your finds!! You have such a knack for finding the cutest vintage things! I find that for me, the best things are at the small thrift shops rather than Goodwill and Salvation Army, but that may just be in my area, not sure. Either way, congrats on those beautiful treasures!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Just wanted to share my recent "treasures" from Ebay. Love these older Boneys.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - wow! You hit the Boney jackpot! Those are 3 of my favorite pieces.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow, ScareyCarrie, I'm so impressed by your's and Little black cat's determination to back collect the older Mark Cook pieces instead of the newer pieces. Not sure I could do it! Makes me so happy whenever I see 2008 pieces displayed together. Love seeing the gentlemen in their top hats and the ladies going about their daily business! 

RavenLily, this is such a fun time of the year for me. Some of my best days collecting have been at the smaller thrift stores. This week, I picked up some more pans - (so now have three "circus rings", a black cat jingle bell, a bright green Tag Halloween towel with embroidered spider, birds, bat, and cat, a Halloween blanket, a 6 foot, woven cotton table runner, and a Partylite Fourth of July pillar/votive/tea light holder which I'm displaying with one of my tea lights that changes colors. Perfect for New Year's! 










My YC shipment was created on the 11th, and put on a truck heading west on the 12th, but won't be here until the 18th. I'm going to speculate they either had access issues in the warehouse, they had a system failure, they were overwhelmed with orders, or a combination of any of the above. Or perhaps they had an outbreak of measles in the warehouse - (I saw yesterday on YouTube that a Scientology cruise ship is quarantined due to a crew member being diagnosed). Who knows... I don't recall this ever happening before. I'll just be glad when my order arrives. Even though we're both on the west coast, our FedEx hubs are likely different. Glad to hear you're on the mend. I'm having a procedure next week. Looking forward to getting to the other side of it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Can anyone instruct me in how to post thumbnails instead of full size images from my Android phone? I can't figure out how to do it.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

I have to say, I’m pretty disappointed in this year’s series. YC going ALL IN on the circus theme was an interesting choice, to say the least. This is the first year that I didn’t buy _anything_ since the BB launched. So, to combat the disappointment, I let my favorite Boneys out for another year. I went with a Boney Hotel theme this year, with the top shelf being above ground and then each shelf being a different floor of the hotel.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

And then, there’s my mantle. This is Halloween.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - wow! You hit the Boney jackpot! Those are 3 of my favorite pieces.


Thanks Little black cat - Guess I found these great pieces at the right time on Ebay. So happy with them. Love the older Boneys and will continue to back-collect them, as I wasn't as fortunate as others to buy them when they came out.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Eric_Draven said:


> I have to say, I’m pretty disappointed in this year’s series. YC going ALL IN on the circus theme was an interesting choice, to say the least. This is the first year that I didn’t buy _anything_ since the BB launched. So, to combat the disappointment, I let my favorite Boneys out for another year. I went with a Boney Hotel theme this year, with the top shelf being above ground and then each shelf being a different floor of the hotel.
> View attachment 720026
> 
> View attachment 720027


What a great display. I especially the floor of the hotel that has the singer with Boney Joel. Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

RavenLily said:


> DarkSecret, it really bothers me that evidently Fedex delivered your items to the wrong house, especially since some of those items are no longer available. If I were you, I would insist on having them share the photo that they DO take when they leave deliveries to see just whose home it went to. You may be able to recognize which neighbor's home it was left at? This is what I had to do with USPS and they did show me their delivery photo, which I immediately realized was a wrought iron bench on a front porch belonging to a neighbor a few doors down. He had my package in his house unopened- I think he was waiting to see if there would be repercussions before keeping and opening it!


Hey there RavenLily, I can tell you I have had a go around with FEDEX. I will never know what happened to my original order. I don't think the drivers take photos of their deliveries, at least to my knowledge. Good news is that today I found the Halloween Friends Tree at a YC store 30 some miles from my home. I bought the last one, the clerk said they started with 12 of them. Then, lo and behold out by my garage was my YC online reorder of TDDUP. I was very pleased with the piece, it was well painted, and I really like it, I know I was lucky to finally get one. It IS a large piece. So except for the waiting and waiting everything turned out just fine. My postal carrier delivered this package. FEDEX turned it over to the USPS, thankfully.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Just wanted to share my recent "treasures" from Ebay. Love these older Boneys.


ScareyCarrie, that boney lady with the baby, is one of my very favorite pieces, wish there were more like her. I don't have the other two, but like to acquire them one day.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Eric_Draven said:


> And then, there’s my mantle. This is Halloween.
> View attachment 720034


Love your mantel display and posters!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I've been recovering from minor surgery, but feeling a little better now and wanted to update about finally receiving tracking info on my TDDUP order that I placed on 9/3- it finally shipped on 9/10 but I just checked and it's sitting in Ohio and isn't scheduled to be delivered to me in California until 9/20. I can't believe we have to pay $5.99 for such ridiculously slow shipping. Okay, rant over and out, LOL I hope all who placed orders are having better luck receiving them in a timely manner than me. Also, Grandma Lise, I LOVE your finds!! You have such a knack for finding the cutest vintage things! I find that for me, the best things are at the small thrift shops rather than Goodwill and Salvation Army, but that may just be in my area, not sure. Either way, congrats on those beautiful treasures!!


I placed my order on the 3rd and it was shipped out on the 10th, just like yours. Is supposed to be delivered today, but I doubt that highly as we already received our mail and the package wasn't part of that. So, I will assume that MAYBE I will get it on Monday. This has to be the worst year of Yankee processing and shipping orders.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I placed my order on the 3rd and it was shipped out on the 10th, just like yours. Is supposed to be delivered today, but I doubt that highly as we already received our mail and the package wasn't part of that. So, I will assume that MAYBE I will get it on Monday. This has to be the worst year of Yankee processing and shipping orders.


I agree, my tracking at first said I'd get my order Monday, then it was changed, just today, stating I would get it Tuesday. So I wasn't even looking for it today. Funny thing is when I first saw it, I though it might possibly be my lost order, haha!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, this is such a fun time of the year for me. Some of my best days collecting have been at the smaller thrift stores. This week, I picked up some more pans - (so now have three "circus rings", a black cat jingle bell, a bright green Tag Halloween towel with embroidered spider, birds, bat, and cat, a Halloween blanket, a 6 foot, woven cotton table runner, and a Partylite Fourth of July pillar/votive/tea light holder which I'm displaying with one of my tea lights that changes colors. Perfect for New Year's!
> 
> View attachment 720024
> 
> ...


Thank you for the well-wishes Grandma Lise, I wish you all the best with your upcoming procedure too! I wish we lived closer, I would love to haunt the thrift shops with you! I remember when my sons were younger dragging them along with me, but somehow they just didn't appreciate the excitement of finding a treasure among the lesser items. Anywho, I just love your idea for a three ring circus with the pans you found, and I just know it will pan out perfectly- you are VERY creative!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

DarkSecret said:


> Hey there RavenLily, I can tell you I have had a go around with FEDEX. I will never know what happened to my original order. I don't think the drivers take photos of their deliveries, at least to my knowledge. Good news is that today I found the Halloween Friends Tree at a YC store 30 some miles from my home. I bought the last one, the clerk said they started with 12 of them. Then, lo and behold out by my garage was my YC online reorder of TDDUP. I was very pleased with the piece, it was well painted, and I really like it, I know I was lucky to finally get one. It IS a large piece. So except for the waiting and waiting everything turned out just fine. My postal carrier delivered this package. FEDEX turned it over to the USPS, thankfully.


Oh yay!! I'm so very happy you were able to get your Halloween Friends Tree!! That helps take some of the sting out of the missing shipment, and also happy you got a very nicely made TDDUP!! Please keep your fingers crossed for me and my TDDUP- I sure hope I don't get the person who painted the "Boney BONCH" piece- If so, I might wind up with an "F" rather than a "P' for the word "Part" LOL! ?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

DarkSecret, glad all your efforts to replace those lost pieces paid off. This is such good news!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, thanks for the kind words and "pan" humor. 

The older boys enjoyed shopping on special occassions. The youngest, not so much which was okay. Honestly, it wasn't until our son left for college that I really got excited about collecting again. It's a lot of fun. I hope you'll post your Halloween finds here too.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Eric_Draven, great displays! I laughed when I saw your pairing of Professor Boney and the Grim Reaper! And your posters over the mantle really set the tone for the room. I'd love to do a display with the hotel pieces. I didn't buy the billiard piece until the following year. Don't know what I was thinking. It's a must have. And I loved it once I had it in hand. Have you thought about putting a raised flameless tealight behind the A Little Party piece for back lighting through the window? I haven't tried it yet, not sure if it would add or detract from the piece, but I want to try it.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> Eric_Draven, great displays! Have you thought about putting a raised flameless tealight behind the A Little Party piece for back lighting through the window? I haven't tried it yet, not sure if it would add or detract from the piece, but I want to try it.


Great idea. I usually throw some battery operated tea lights in where the situation calls for it. I’ll play around with it. 

These past few years I’ve been selling off a couple pieces from my collection as I set them out for the year. Helps me narrow down my favorites as I go and better utilize the space I’ve got to work with. I decided to add the Spine Tingling Electric Chair and Booze Hound to my list of sells this year. Last year they were in the corner of the bar scene but this year something had to go. The less-is-more philosophy definitely makes me appreciate the ones I have. Finding new ways to set them out like this is part of the fun for me. Glad people seem to dig it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Eric_Draven that's wonderful for us that you periodically sell pieces from your collection. Can't remember the specific piece, but you provided a piece I needed a few years ago. Thank you for that. I think you're wise. I'm going through my collections this fall too to see what I don't want any more. Also to better organize it!


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> Eric_Draven that's wonderful for us that you periodically sell pieces from your collection. Can't remember the specific piece, but you provided a piece I needed a few years ago. Thank you for that. I think you're wise. I'm going through my collections this fall too to see what I don't want any more. Also to better organize it!


Oh yeah! I think it was the 2009 Wedding Couple? I hope they’re good. If they’re divorced don’t tell me. Maybe I’ll throw my updated list up sometime this week. I love to help collectors here find pieces they need.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Eric_Draven said:


> Oh yeah! I think it was the 2009 Wedding Couple? I hope they’re good. If they’re divorced don’t tell me. Maybe I’ll throw my updated list up sometime this week. I love to help collectors here find pieces they need.


Thanks. I am in the process of back-collecting and would be interested to see what you might be selling.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Do you own all of the Boney Bunch from the beginning? Or do you pick and choose from past collections the pieces that you "must have"? Just wondering.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes! That's the piece Eric_Draven that i had been missing from my collection for years! I remember now. Haven't displayed the wedding couple collection yet, but want to here at the house, if and when our youngest son marries, which is likely years from now so I have time! Thank you!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - Do you own all of the Boney Bunch from the beginning? Or do you pick and choose from past collections the pieces that you "must have"? Just wondering.


No, not at all. There were some years that I really didnt like some of the pieces, particularly after Mark Cook left. Interestingly, I felt that way about the 2009 collection and ended up back collecting most of them so it's not been a perfect process!

The good news is that it's always possible to back collect, and its a lot of fun trying to get those pieces for a good price, like you've been doing with the 2008 and 2009 collections. 

However, there are pieces, most if not all that were designed by Mark Cook, that compliment the Boney Bunch but were not sold in Yankee Candle stores. Those pieces have always been difficult to back collect. I have most of the ones I most wanted now thanks to a collector who sold her entire collection years ago. I absolutely treasure those pieces. I really enjoy following Little black cat as she acquires the old Coynes & Company pieces. Not easily done. Always fun to see what I don't have and likely never will have!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I was thinking more about Professor Boney in the Library (and Boney Holmes) from the 2017 collection. Does anyone know if it's possibly associated with a scene from film or literature? Or did it just fulfill a need for a murder scene for the Boney Holmes piece? 

The professor is holding a rope behind his back with a noose tied at its end. And there's a noose hanging just inside of the door, possibly to the library, in the Boney Holmes piece. 

I should ask my husband. He read Sherlock Holmes multiple times when he was younger!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> No, not at all. There were some years that I really didnt like some of the pieces, particularly after Mark Cook left. Interestingly, I felt that way about the 2009 collection and ended up back collecting most of them so it's not been a perfect process!
> 
> The good news is that it's always possible to back collect, and its a lot of fun trying to get those pieces for a good price, like you've been doing with the 2008 and 2009 collections.
> 
> However, there are pieces, most if not all that were designed by Mark Cook, that compliment the Boney Bunch but were not sold in Yankee Candle stores. Those pieces have always been difficult to back collect. I have most of the ones I most wanted now thanks to a collector who sold her entire collection years ago. I absolutely treasure those pieces. I really enjoy following Little black cat as she acquires the old Coynes & Company pieces. Not easily done. Always fun to see what I don't have and likely never will have!


You've peaked my curiosity. You mentioned that Mark Cook designed some pieces that were not sold through Yankee Candle. What were those pieces? Can you share a picture of one or two? Did Mark Cook design the Coynes & Co. collection? Apologize for all of the questions, but I am excited to learn about the back history of the Boney Bunch and Mr. Bones & Friends.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> You've peaked my curiosity. You mentioned that Mark Cook designed some pieces that were not sold through Yankee Candle. What were those pieces? Can you share a picture of one or two? Did Mark Cook design the Coynes & Co. collection? Apologize for all of the questions, but I am excited to learn about the back history of the Boney Bunch and Mr. Bones & Friends.


He designed for Coynes & Co. too... https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBu...m&album_id=1089101431168268&ref=page_internal

There's also a few more collections that were sold through big box stores and gift shops that sold Yankee Candle. I don't know who designed them, but they're fun additions to the Boney Bunch...

The Ultimate After [Life] Party - (that includes my favorite, the "ghoul" band that may have been designed by Mark Cook, but I don't know)... https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBu...um&album_id=350205448391207&ref=page_internal
The Pumpkin People - (I think these may have been designed by Mark Cook too, but again, I don't know)... https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBu...m&album_id=1089098831168528&ref=page_internal

We should buy something from him again and ask him. 

You've seen these before, but it's always fun revisiting these collections.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> He designed for Coynes & Co. too... https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBu...m&album_id=1089101431168268&ref=page_internal
> 
> There's also a few more collections that were sold through big box stores and gift shops that sold Yankee Candle. I don't know who designed them, but they're fun additions to the Boney Bunch...
> 
> ...


grandma lise - You are a wealth of knowledge and my "go to" on the history of the Boney Bunch/Mr. Bones and Friends/Pumpkin People, etc. I am in awe of what you know. Thank you so much for your reply to my many questions. 

I looked at the links you provided and realized that I would love to add a few of those pieces to my collection. Looks like I have my work cut out for me in regards to back-collecting. If, indeed, Mark Cook designed some if not all of these pieces, he was and is a wonderful designer. Guess I'll have to buy another piece from his Etsy store and throw in a few questions regarding the older collections.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - You are my other "go to" person for Boney Bunch information. You and grandma lise have been collecting since the beginning, and before. I appreciate all of the knowledge that you both bestow on me and this forum.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, Grandma Lise is priceless and brings so much to the table on LOTS of stuff! I kid you not. Plus she is so nice and generous with her time, to say the least! You rock Grandma Lise! ? I have company and will have a great deal of catchup when they leave.

Like several of you I received a Boney Bunch Circus Tent that had misspelled words and a poor paint job in general. I got the replacement and it is fantastic. I encourage those who aren't happy with theirs to call Yankee Candle.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie it's been a lot of fun for me tagging along with you all as you back collect the Boney Bunch and Little black cat back collects The Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends. I so enjoy your vintage Halloween displays. And you ask questions that the lurkers likely benefit from too.

X-pired, so glad you got a good Circus Tent. Yay! I re-ordered the Boney Clowns piece. Hoping for a better one this time. I really lucked out this year. No horrible paint jobs, but it seems like every year I get one that doesn't meet my minimal standards. Looking forward to having you back with us again when you have a bit more time.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

Here ya go guys & ghouls. I hope I can help someone fill a hole in their collection. Shoot a message my way if you’re interested in something. I’m looking to part with:

Yankee Candle Halloween Bat Tree tealight holder
Boney Illumi-lid jar topper
Boney head tart burner
Boney & Clyde
Booze Hound
Bonesy the dog w/pumpkin
2016 Pet Cemetery
2015 Spine Tingling Electric Chair
2014 Dig In candy coffin
2014 Taxi
2013 Crossbones Top Hat jar topper
2013 Bone White & 7 Dwarves


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

It finally arrived this evening. This piece is huge. There are a couple of little spots that i will have to use a black sharpie on, but, other than that, in great condition. It was in its own box, within a box, within another box. Too bad they can't pack their candles this well. ?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> It finally arrived this evening. This piece is huge. There are a couple of little spots that i will have to use a black sharpie on, but, other than that, in great condition. It was in its own box, within a box, within another box. Too bad they can't pack their candles this well. ?


Yippee! So glad you got it. It is a nice piece!


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if Yankee will be restocking witch's brew? Or did they already restock and it's sold out again? 
I REALLY hate Trick or Treat and I'm trying to exchange it...LOL


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

weenbaby said:


> Does anyone know if Yankee will be restocking witch's brew? Or did they already restock and it's sold out again?
> I REALLY hate Trick or Treat and I'm trying to exchange it...LOL


I wouldn't hold my breath. I was lucky to get a few, but, unfortunately one of the two jars that were delivered to me last week was shattered in shipping.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

weenbaby said:


> Does anyone know if Yankee will be restocking witch's brew? Or did they already restock and it's sold out again?
> I REALLY hate Trick or Treat and I'm trying to exchange it...LOL


When they sold out last year they didn’t restock so they probably won’t.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

weenbaby said:


> I REALLY hate Trick or Treat and I'm trying to exchange it...LOL


Trick or Treat is AWFUL. It’s like someone turned motion sickness into a scent.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

weenbaby said:


> Does anyone know if Yankee will be restocking witch's brew? Or did they already restock and it's sold out again?
> I REALLY hate Trick or Treat and I'm trying to exchange it...LOL


I can't answer regarding Witch's Brew, but I CAN agree about Trick or Treat! A better name would be the next line of the kid's jingle trick or treat, Smell My Feet, and that's assuming the feet were submerged in a bucket of rotting celery with a hint of the essential oils of an airline sick bag. Then, to hope for a better outcome, I put a Haunted Hayride melt cup into my Scenterpiece and had to turn it off as soon as the scent was detectable and open the windows before my Hubby came home. It smelled like Dimetapp cold syrup thrown on a burning smoky log with a hint of an old Hippie smelling faintly of patchouli with his clothes reeking of smoking weed, blech. I'll be returning these candles, melt cups and matching tea lights ASAP. I really thought on cold sniff in the store that I'd like these, but they take on a whole new life lit, or maybe I should say a whole new afterlife, they certainly smell like it, LOL


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I watched a YouTube video last night about Yankee Candle. I will try to copy the link here but, if for some reason it doesn't work, go to the *Hearth and Soul YouTube channel* and look at the video about Yankee Candle. He just uploaded it yesterday. It is so very interesting. This video answers many of the questions that we have been having regarding Yankee and their order process/shipping issues, as well as the length of time we are put "on hold" when we call customer service. 

Please check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - just watched the video, wow, that is really sad what is happening to YC, i didn't know any of that. I haven't ordered anything on line lately, so I haven't had the experiences you guys have. I feel they have been going downhill for a while, especially in the quality department so I am not surprised. What a shame if the stores close!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - just watched the video, wow, that is really sad what is happening to YC, i didn't know any of that. I haven't ordered anything on line lately, so I haven't had the experiences you guys have. I feel they have been going downhill for a while, especially in the quality department so I am not surprised. What a shame if the stores close!!!


Yeah, I didn't know any of that either until yesterday. This year, especially, I could tell that things were different with Yankee. The vibe in the store for the Halloween event was different. The lack of Witches Brew on-line was telling, to me anyway. My candle order was poorly packed, and that is why 2 of the 4 candles were shattered in shipping. Waiting for such a long time for on-line orders to be processed, and then shipped was horrible. Also, calling customer service was a nightmare. I stayed on hold longer than I should have, and I have heard that some people were on hold for close to an hour. 

Just very sad what is happening with them.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> It finally arrived this evening. This piece is huge. There are a couple of little spots that i will have to use a black sharpie on, but, other than that, in great condition. It was in its own box, within a box, within another box. Too bad they can't pack their candles this well. ?





ScareyCarrie said:


> I watched a YouTube video last night about Yankee Candle. I will try to copy the link here but, if for some reason it doesn't work, go to the *Hearth and Soul YouTube channel* and look at the video about Yankee Candle. He just uploaded it yesterday. It is so very interesting. This video answers many of the questions that we have been having regarding Yankee and their order process/shipping issues, as well as the length of time we are put "on hold" when we call customer service.
> 
> Please check it out and let me know what you think.


I agree with what he says about Yankees’s customer service, it’s deplorable. I’m really put off by it to the point I doubt I’ll be doing much business with them in the future. I will buy some Witches Brew and a Boney or two from them at Halloween and that’s it. 
I just don’t want to risk having problems that will go unresolved. Before I managed to rescue my FOUR jars of melted Witches Brew I received last week I emailed them about it after waiting 30 minutes on hold for a phone rep. I’ve yet to hear back. It’s just unacceptable. And I really hate that they’re putting people out of work and closing stores. I know it’s what many American companies have done for years now but I’m finding it a bitter pill to swallow that Yankee is doing it too. Their CS reps were some of the nicest I have ever talked to and I’m beyond annoyed that we have to deal with people in foreign countries now. I feel like Yankee was one of the last few home grown companies that made holiday shopping not only a pleasant experience but a tradition and now it’s gone. * End of rant. ?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Batibat - i agree with everything you said 100%. I feel so bad for all those people that will be out of work, and although i order things online i think there is nothing like going to the store, picking out your own item and enjoying a day out!!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I watched a YouTube video last night about Yankee Candle. I will try to copy the link here but, if for some reason it doesn't work, go to the *Hearth and Soul YouTube channel* and look at the video about Yankee Candle. He just uploaded it yesterday. It is so very interesting. This video answers many of the questions that we have been having regarding Yankee and their order process/shipping issues, as well as the length of time we are put "on hold" when we call customer service.
> Please check it out and let me know what you think.


Thank you so much for sharing the video, ScareyCarrie! I can totally relate to the moral conflict the YouTuber had regarding to continue supporting YC by reviewing their products, which helps them, while at the same time YC is decimating their American workforce. I had no idea YC had outsourced their customer service, but I did think it odd the last time I was at Walmart that they had a large selection of YC candles. I believe the YouTuber may be correct that the eventual YC market plan is to reduce their workforce even further by allowing other marketplaces to sell their products. I know my local YC store is not at all as busy as it once was and won't be surprised if its days are numbered. I also don't like that a company called "Yankee Candle", which to me personifies everything American, is hurting our citizens in favor or cheap oversea labor.

And, this reviewer was also correct that rather than stick with tried and true beloved fragrances, YC instead chooses to scrap them for new scents that can't hold a candle to them. I loved the Red Velvet scent, and can't bring myself to burn my last jar. I guess I'll have to put it in my will to someone I love, LOL I am going to look into the Village Candle Co he mentioned for the Haunted Mansion fragrance. Have you, or anyone else here purchase any of their products- are they only available online? Thanks in advance, and thank you ScareyCarrie once again for finding that great video!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Batibat said:


> I agree with what he says about Yankees’s customer service, it’s deplorable. I’m really put off by it to the point I doubt I’ll be doing much business with them in the future. I will buy some Witches Brew and a Boney or two from them at Halloween and that’s it.
> I just don’t want to risk having problems that will go unresolved. Before I managed to rescue my FOUR jars of melted Witches Brew I received last week I emailed them about it after waiting 30 minutes on hold for a phone rep. I’ve yet to hear back. It’s just unacceptable. And I really hate that they’re putting people out of work and closing stores. I know it’s what many American companies have done for years now but I’m finding it a bitter pill to swallow that Yankee is doing it too. Their CS reps were some of the nicest I have ever talked to and I’m beyond annoyed that we have to deal with people in foreign countries now. I feel like Yankee was one of the last few home grown companies that made holiday shopping not only a pleasant experience but a tradition and now it’s gone. * End of rant. ?


I agree with you. Customer service reps were so nice and helpful. It was like talking to Aunt Bea, you know, that small town feeling. Now that's gone. Like you, I will get a jar or two of Witches Brew next year ( if they have it) and a boney figure or two and that's it. So disappointed.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

For anyone who may be interested in the Halloween Village Candle the YouTuber mentioned named Haunted Mansion, I just looked and found that Village Candle has a store on Amazon, and if you have Prime, shipping is free. Unfortunately, Haunted Mansion is temporarily out of stock, but more are supposed to be coming soon... There are other Halloween fragrances, Ghost Cemetery and Pumpkin Scarecrow.https://www.amazon.com/stores/page/C4DD12DC-1358-4777-A04C-75014EDE5D20


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the video, ScareyCarrie! I can totally relate to the moral conflict the YouTuber had regarding to continue supporting YC by reviewing their products, which helps them, while at the same time YC is decimating their American workforce. I had no idea YC had outsourced their customer service, but I did think it odd the last time I was at Walmart that they had a large selection of YC candles. I believe the YouTuber may be correct that the eventual YC market plan is to reduce their workforce even further by allowing other marketplaces to sell their products. I know my local YC store is not at all as busy as it once was and won't be surprised if its days are numbered. I also don't like that a company called "Yankee Candle", which to me personifies everything American, is hurting our citizens in favor or cheap oversea labor.
> 
> And, this reviewer was also correct that rather than stick with tried and true beloved fragrances, YC instead chooses to scrap them for new scents that can't hold a candle to them. I loved the Red Velvet scent, and can't bring myself to burn my last jar. I guess I'll have to put it in my will to someone I love, LOL I am going to look into the Village Candle Co he mentioned for the Haunted Mansion fragrance. Have you, or anyone else here purchase any of their products- are they only available online? Thanks in advance, and thank you ScareyCarrie once again for finding that great video!


I have been looking at Village Candles website and, although I have never ordered from them before, I will be placing an order tomorrow for a couple of their Halloween candles.


I didn't know that Yankee once had a Red Velvet candle. How long ago did that come out? It sounds amazing. I wouldnt mind you willing it to me some day. 

You're welcome in regards to my sharing the video. I thought people should know what's happening with our once beloved company.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> For anyone who may be interested in the Halloween Village Candle the YouTuber mentioned named Haunted Mansion, I just looked and found that Village Candle has a store on Amazon, and if you have Prime, shipping is free. Unfortunately, Haunted Mansion is temporarily out of stock, but more are supposed to be coming soon... There are other Halloween fragrances, Ghost Cemetery and Pumpkin Scarecrow.https://www.amazon.com/stores/page/C4DD12DC-1358-4777-A04C-75014EDE5D20


Go to their website. They have Haunted Mansion, Pumpkin Scarecrow and Ghost Cemetary. Those are their 3 Halloween candles. They have a 25% off code FUNFALL which ends tonight.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Just ordered each Halloween scent in the petite size and one large jar of Haunted Mansion. Thought buying the petite jars is a good way to see if I like the scents.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi everyone - ScareyCarrie also told me about Goose Creek candle company, they are an American company with some great scents and i have been pleased with every candle i got from them. Check out their Halloween scents! Thanks again ScareyCarrie!!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Go to their website. They have Haunted Mansion, Pumpkin Scarecrow and Ghost Cemetary. Those are their 3 Halloween candles. They have a 25% off code FUNFALL which ends tonight.


Thank you. I didn’t read this until this morning so missed the sale. Please, if you see another discount code let us know. 

Also, I am looking forward to your opinion of the scent of Haunted Mansion.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Hi everyone - ScareyCarrie also told me about Goose Creek candle company, they are an American company with some great scents and i have been pleased with every candle i got from them. Check out their Halloween scents! Thanks again ScareyCarrie!!!


Thanks Little black cat - Goose Creek is my candle company of choice. They have some great scents, especially their pumpkin scents. I have also been happy with the Halloween collection this year. Hope they restock soon.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Thank you. I didn’t read this until this morning so missed the sale. Please, if you see another discount code let us know.
> 
> Also, I am looking forward to your opinion of the scent of Haunted Mansion.


I will definitely give you my opinion on the Haunted Mansion scent. I ordered all 3 of their Halloween scents in the small jars too. The labels are amazing, so, if the scents don't cut it, I can always display the jars.  I will be on te look out for any future coupons they might offer and share it with the group.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I will definitely give you my opinion on the Haunted Mansion scent. I ordered all 3 of their Halloween scents in the small jars too. The labels are amazing, so, if the scents don't cut it, I can always display the jars.  I will be on te look out for any future coupons they might offer and share it with the group.


I have several candles that I don’t burn because I don’t care for the scent but the jars and/or labels are so darned cool for display. So there’s that to consider.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I didn't know that Yankee once had a Red Velvet candle. How long ago did that come out? It sounds amazing. I wouldnt mind you willing it to me some day.


I will put adding you to my will on my "to do" list, LOL I can't remember for sure, but I think Red Velvet was available even up to 3 or 4 years ago? I'd have to go through my old YC Halloween catalogs and look up the fragrance to find out for sure. I really loved it, it had the yummiest scent! The only problem I had with that particular candle was the wax wouldn't pool properly- it happened more than once, so it wasn't just a one candle issue. I saw your post about the sale at Village Candle too late to take advantage of it. I'm really on overload with my stock of YC candles, so I probably shouldn't buy anymore, or I'll have to will them to you also, ha! Let us know what you think about their Halloween candles! I returned my Trick or Treat & Haunted Hayride assorted candles & melt cups, but kept my large Witch's Brew. The Sales Rep said people have been asking for them daily, and my returns would be gone by the end of the day. Maybe the candles have a better scent than the melt cups?


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Hi everyone - ScareyCarrie also told me about Goose Creek candle company, they are an American company with some great scents and i have been pleased with every candle i got from them. Check out their Halloween scents! Thanks again ScareyCarrie!!!


I tried Goose Creek for the first time this year and I am very pleased. I ordered their Witches Cauldron and I love it so much I’m going to try others. When I first sniffed it I wasn’t sure about it but when burning it smells so much like Yankees Black Magic I was glad I ordered 2. Hopefully it will come back in stock so I can order more. The best thing is it was on sale for $11.99.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks to all of you, I've expanded my Halloween candle buying.... that video by Hearth and Soul is spot on. I will now have to buy Haunted Mansion and something from the fantasy collection. My biggest disappointment so far has to be Haunted Hayride, it is awful, followed by Trick or Treat. Goose Creek and Witch City favorites so far, missed out on Kringle. Wal-Mart has remodeled the store I shop and Yankee Candle + Wood Wick have much more shelf space, all that tells me is bye bye little Yankee stores.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Batibat said:


> I tried Goose Creek for the first time this year and I am very pleased. I ordered their Witches Cauldron and I love it so much I’m going to try others. When I first sniffed it I wasn’t sure about it but when burning it smells so much like Yankees Black Magic I was glad I ordered 2. Hopefully it will come back in stock so I can order more. The best thing is it was on sale for $11.99.


The black cat is good if you like toasted marshmallows!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I will put adding you to my will on my "to do" list, LOL I can't remember for sure, but I think Red Velvet was available even up to 3 or 4 years ago? I'd have to go through my old YC Halloween catalogs and look up the fragrance to find out for sure. I really loved it, it had the yummiest scent! The only problem I had with that particular candle was the wax wouldn't pool properly- it happened more than once, so it wasn't just a one candle issue. I saw your post about the sale at Village Candle too late to take advantage of it. I'm really on overload with my stock of YC candles, so I probably shouldn't buy anymore, or I'll have to will them to you also, ha! Let us know what you think about their Halloween candles! I returned my Trick or Treat & Haunted Hayride assorted candles & melt cups, but kept my large Witch's Brew. The Sales Rep said people have been asking for them daily, and my returns would be gone by the end of the day. Maybe the candles have a better scent than the melt cups?


RavenLily, I would hang on to that last jar of Red Velvet. I looked on Ebay and the prices the sellers are asking are crazy.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> The black cat is good if you like toasted marshmallows!


Yep, Black Cat smells like marshmallows. I like it too Little black cat.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I have several candles that I don’t burn because I don’t care for the scent but the jars and/or labels are so darned cool for display. So there’s that to consider.


I figured out that I buy candles, not necessarily to burn, but because I love the label.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my, I watched the video, read all the comments under the video, and am shocked. I have no opinion on the candles because I just don't tolerate them well. When I first started burning candles again, I did it so much, I developed a cough, so the following fall I burned them less frequently. Then after a few years of burning Yankee Candle's scented candles, I began reacting to them. Got a sore throat every time I burned them. So that was the end of that. Today, I mostly burn unscented bees wax candles, votive, and tea lights intermixed with traditionally made candles.

Greatly saddened to learn so many employees lost their jobs. My thoughts are with them. Sounds like their transition to off shore customer service got off to a very bad start. I remember when forum members here identified customer service representatives by name for their helpfulness. I cannot imagine waiting more than 15 minutes on hold for customer service. 6 hours is outrageous, but then the commenter did mention falling asleep during the call. Perhaps customer service tried to assist multiple times but only heard snoring in response 

I'm old enough to remember when a brand name meant something, which is why I began making more and more of my purchases from thrift stores over 10 years ago. Anyone else noticing how hard it is to find items made from cotton lately? This is not going to be good for the environment. This is a short-term profit scheme.

I've seen the cycle so many times. Great brand name built by a family, then sold, then ever so slowly destroyed by a succession of shareholder driven CEO's. It's a lose/lose/lose for the company, employees, and the customers. Only the shareholders seem to benefit, though only briefly, then they move on to the next company. Sounds like the end of Yankee Candle.

Sad. I'm going to miss the Boney Bunch, and the anticipation of seeing each year's new Halloween collection. I love this year's collection so much. Liked the Halloween Friends collection too.


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I figured out that I buy candles, not necessarily to burn, but because I love the label.


Lol, I think that’s a lot of us.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Oh my, I watched the video, read all the comments under the video, and am shocked. I have no opinion on the candles because I just don't tolerate them well. When I first started burning candles again, I did it so much, I developed a cough, so the following fall I burned them less frequently. Then after a few years of burning Yankee Candle's scented candles, I began reacting to them. Got a sore throat every time I burned them. So that was the end of that. Today, I mostly burn unscented bees wax candles, votive, and tea lights intermixed with traditionally made candles.
> 
> Greatly saddened to learn so many employees lost their jobs. My thoughts are with them. Sounds like their transition to off shore customer service got off to a very bad start. I remember when forum members here identified customer service representatives by name for their helpfulness. I cannot imagine waiting more than 15 minutes on hold for customer service. 6 hours is outrageous, but then the commenter did mention falling asleep during the call. Perhaps customer service tried to assist multiple times but only heard snoring in response
> 
> ...


It is sad to see the decline of Yankee Candle. Truthfully, the only candle that is a "must have" for me is Witch's Brew. If they continue to sell that, then I will buy it. Otherwise, there are so many other candle companies that I enjoy buying from. Case in point, Goose Creek candle company. Love their candles and customer service is outstanding. 

As far as the Boney Bunch, I would miss them too. Although I have to say that now I am finding so much joy in "back collecting" from Ebay. I find those original pieces so well made and very unique. 

I really haven't paid mind to items made of cotton. Now that you've brought it to my attention as well as others, I will take notice. Cotton is a natural product and I know that it is better to wear as t-shirts, undergarments, etc. I suppose companies find using synthetics is cheaper in the long run, but not necessarily better for the consumer. 
As consumers we really have to be aware of what we eat, use, wear, etc. ?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

It is sad ScareyCarrie. But the people who made it great are likely gone now. Perhaps the other candle companies were cutting too much into their profits. Glad you still have one scented candle to still look forward to each Halloween.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> RavenLily, I would hang on to that last jar of Red Velvet. I looked on Ebay and the prices the sellers are asking are crazy.


Yikes, that's crazy!! Well, there goes your short-lived inheritance, LOL!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Yikes, that's crazy!! Well, there goes your short-lived inheritance, LOL!


Already cut out of the will.  Oh well.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Already cut out of the will.  Oh well.


I have a YC Haunted Hayride votive I forgot to return if that would be any consolation, LOL


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I have a YC Haunted Hayride votive I forgot to return if that would be any consolation, LOL


 No thank you!!!


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I figured out that I buy candles, not necessarily to burn, but because I love the label.


I do the same thing. I loved the label on Trick or Treat. I absolutely hate the actual scent. It is ... awful. I am flirting with the idea of exchanging it but have been too lazy to drag it to the mall LOL. I will probably do it in a couple of weeks when I'm on vacation.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Countess Dracula said:


> I do the same thing. I loved the label on Trick or Treat. I absolutely hate the actual scent. It is ... awful. I am flirting with the idea of exchanging it but have been too lazy to drag it to the mall LOL. I will probably do it in a couple of weeks when I'm on vacation.


Yankee's 2 new Halloween scents leave a lot to be desired. I smelled them at the store during the Halloween preview weekend and immediately put the jars down. Some people might like them....I'm just not one of them.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I was just on the Yankee Candle website and it said: "SAVE up to $75 — use code FALLDL19 at checkout!". "$20 off $45 or more, $50 off $100 or more, or $75 off $150 or more." Don't know when the sale ends. I think I'm done though...


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

Whoa whoa whoa... I’m traveling and haven’t had a chance to watch the video, but... Yankee is closing and the Boneys are over???


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> I was just on the Yankee Candle website and it said: "SAVE up to $75 — use code FALLDL19 at checkout!". "$20 off $45 or more, $50 off $100 or more, or $75 off $150 or more." Don't know when the sale ends. I think I'm done though...


Yes, even with those discounts, I'm done too. I went to our local YC store to exchange some more disappointing candles and the store was empty, and they even had quite a few Boneys left. I used to LOVE their Buttercream scent, but now they've transformed it into more of a maple concoction, and not in a good way. The first time I thought it was a fluke, but after this 2nd return even the clerk told me they DID change it from a yummy vanilla buttery frosting to maple and have had quite a few returns. I know you loved this year's Circus theme, but in the future (if there even IS a future for Boneys) I am going to be very discerning in purchasing any more, and I'm seriously considering trying candles from Goose Creek or Village Candles. I just don't know if the YC accesories like the Hurricanes and other large jar ornamental holders will work with them. Does anyone reading this know? I also notice those candle makers use 2 wicks, so I guess all my illuma-lids would be useless? I just really hate supporting YC knowing they're laying off Americans, raising prices, changing formulas, etc. etc.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Eric_Draven said:


> Whoa whoa whoa... I’m traveling and haven’t had a chance to watch the video, but... Yankee is closing and the Boneys are over???


Evidently, according to the YouTuber, YC is laying off their US customer service Reps, outsourcing it to overseas, and slowly closing down retail stores and putting more product in big retailers like Walmart. YC's candle prices are going up, quality going down and a whole new market strategy differing from the man who successfully launched and grew YC. At least that's what I got from watching it


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> Yes, even with those discounts, I'm done too. I went to our local YC store to exchange some more disappointing candles and the store was empty, and they even had quite a few Boneys left. I used to LOVE their Buttercream scent, but now they've transformed it into more of a maple concoction, and not in a good way. The first time I thought it was a fluke, but after this 2nd return even the clerk told me they DID change it from a yummy vanilla buttery frosting to maple and have had quite a few returns. I know you loved this year's Circus theme, but in the future (if there even IS a future for Boneys) I am going to be very discerning in purchasing any more, and I'm seriously considering trying candles from Goose Creek or Village Candles. I just don't know if the YC accesories like the Hurricanes and other large jar ornamental holders will work with them. Does anyone reading this know? I also notice those candle makers use 2 wicks, so I guess all my illuma-lids would be useless? I just really hate supporting YC knowing they're laying off Americans, raising prices, changing formulas, etc. etc.


I can't burn scented candles anymore, but if I could, I'd feel every bit as frustrated. I hadn't considered that the illuma-lids only fit the Yankee Candle jar candles.

That is disappointing but I still use them, I just don't light my collection of jar candles anymore. I instead stack an empty tea light cup and tea light on top of the jar's candle and burn the unscented tea light (so I can still enjoy my Halloween themed jar candle accessories).

And yes, this year is one of my favorite Boney Bunch collections! I hope Yankee Candle continues selling Halloween themed jar accessories. I've collected them since 2008, and I love them. I will never sell my Boney Bunch collection.

Yankee Candle listened to customer input on the Boney Bunch collection this year. Perhaps now they'll begin listening to customer complaints and input regarding the candle scents and throw. I hope so...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Eric_Draven said:


> Whoa whoa whoa... I’m traveling and haven’t had a chance to watch the video, but... Yankee is closing and the Boneys are over???


Yankee Candle closed two of their four candle making facilities, in addition to laying off many of their US based customer service representatives as RavenLily mentioned. I was really shocked.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Evidently, according to the YouTuber, YC is laying off their US customer service Reps, outsourcing it to overseas, and slowly closing down retail stores and putting more product in big retailers like Walmart. YC's candle prices are going up, quality going down and a whole new market strategy differing from the man who successfully launched and grew YC. At least that's what I got from watching it


If you call Yankee's customer service you will be talking to someone out of the country.......it is now outsourced. Gone are the days when you would call customer service and talk to someone reminiscent of an "Aunt Bea" type. Goose Creek customer service is just that, someone here in this country, who doesn't have to send e-mails back and forth to the states to find an answer for you.

I know many companies are outsourcing, but it is just so sad to see such an iconic American company doing so.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Yes, even with those discounts, I'm done too. I went to our local YC store to exchange some more disappointing candles and the store was empty, and they even had quite a few Boneys left. I used to LOVE their Buttercream scent, but now they've transformed it into more of a maple concoction, and not in a good way. The first time I thought it was a fluke, but after this 2nd return even the clerk told me they DID change it from a yummy vanilla buttery frosting to maple and have had quite a few returns. I know you loved this year's Circus theme, but in the future (if there even IS a future for Boneys) I am going to be very discerning in purchasing any more, and I'm seriously considering trying candles from Goose Creek or Village Candles. I just don't know if the YC accesories like the Hurricanes and other large jar ornamental holders will work with them. Does anyone reading this know? I also notice those candle makers use 2 wicks, so I guess all my illuma-lids would be useless? I just really hate supporting YC knowing they're laying off Americans, raising prices, changing formulas, etc. etc.


If you venture out and try Goose Creek candles, the large jars are the same size as Yankee's, therefore I believe you would still be able to use your hurricanes, etc. Because they are 2 wicked candles, I do not use the illumia-lid with them, but, when I am finished burning the candle for the day or evening, I will put the illuma-lid on it for decoration. 

I feel the same as you, it is hard to support a company that is laying off Americans and changing formulas that everyone once loved. Also, they took away Candy Corn and replaced it with the 2 terrible halloween candles that they offered this year.....Haunted Hayride and Trick or Treat. If you like the scent of Candy Corn in a candle, try Goose Creek's. I just received mine a couple of days ago and it smells wonderful.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

Well, that’s terrible news.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> If you venture out and try Goose Creek candles, the large jars are the same size as Yankee's, therefore I believe you would still be able to use your hurricanes, etc. Because they are 2 wicked candles, I do not use the illumia-lid with them, but, when I am finished burning the candle for the day or evening, I will put the illuma-lid on it for decoration.
> 
> I feel the same as you, it is hard to support a company that is laying off Americans and changing formulas that everyone once loved. Also, they took away Candy Corn and replaced it with the 2 terrible halloween candles that they offered this year.....Haunted Hayride and Trick or Treat. If you like the scent of Candy Corn in a candle, try Goose Creek's. I just received mine a couple of days ago and it smells wonderful.


Thank you for the info ScareyCarrie!! I was hesitant to order from Goose Creek not knowing if their large jars would fit, but now with what you've shared, I just ordered their Candy Corn (it DOES sound yum!) and also their Warm Vanilla Cake. I'm really excited to try them, and feel much better supporting a company who stays true to their roots. GC's shipping is $2 more than YC, but if I don't have to wait 3 weeks from the date of order to receive them, then it's more than well worth it!! Thanks again!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> And yes, this year is one of my favorite Boney Bunch collections! I hope Yankee Candle continues selling Halloween themed jar accessories. I've collected them since 2008, and I love them. I will never sell my Boney Bunch collection.
> 
> Yankee Candle listened to customer input on the Boney Bunch collection this year. Perhaps now they'll begin listening to customer complaints and input regarding the candle scents and throw. I hope so...


I hope you'll share your imaginative displays with us when the Boney Bunch Circus rolls into town at your home- you always come up with the most creative ways of showing them off, and this year should be even more spooktacular!

And as you said, one can hope YC will listen to consumer complaints regarding their candles, but at this point I'm not holding my breath, I'm giving Goose Creek a try ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Thank you for the info ScareyCarrie!! I was hesitant to order from Goose Creek not knowing if their large jars would fit, but now with what you've shared, I just ordered their Candy Corn (it DOES sound yum!) and also their Warm Vanilla Cake. I'm really excited to try them, and feel much better supporting a company who stays true to their roots. GC's shipping is $2 more than YC, but if I don't have to wait 3 weeks from the date of order to receive them, then it's more than well worth it!! Thanks again!


So happy that you are going to give Goose Creek a try. I have always been pleased with their candles. I just remeasured both a Yankee large jar and a Goose Creek large jar and the measurements are the same. There is no reason that they shouldn't fit into your accessories. 

Please let me know what you think of their candles when you get them.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> So happy that you are going to give Goose Creek a try. I have always been pleased with their candles. I just remeasured both a Yankee large jar and a Goose Creek large jar and the measurements are the same. There is no reason that they shouldn't fit into your accessories.
> 
> Please let me know what you think of their candles when you get them.


I'm so excited to try GC- I never heard of that company until you mentioned them. I really appreciate the measuring, etc. and even if they didn't fit my accessories (but I do think they will!) I'm still happy to try them and their sale prices are great! I will definitely let you know my thoughts when I receive them (my candles, not my thoughts LOL!) ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I'm so excited to try GC- I never heard of that company until you mentioned them. I really appreciate the measuring, etc. and even if they didn't fit my accessories (but I do think they will!) I'm still happy to try them and their sale prices are great! I will definitely let you know my thoughts when I receive them (my candles, not my thoughts LOL!) ?


You can tell me of your thoughts and your candles once both are received.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> You can tell me of your thoughts and your candles once both are received.


Hopefully they'll both arrive simultaneously! ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I'm so excited to try GC- I never heard of that company until you mentioned them. I really appreciate the measuring, etc. and even if they didn't fit my accessories (but I do think they will!) I'm still happy to try them and their sale prices are great! I will definitely let you know my thoughts when I receive them (my candles, not my thoughts LOL!) ?


Just an FYI - The Yankee Illuma-lids fit on the Goose Creek jars, although you may not use them because they are 2 wick candles. Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Goose Creek Candy Corn smells so look good, love it !!! Witches Brew is a bust for me, no throw and the flame is so high, not burning right. Live and learn.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> Goose Creek Candy Corn smells so look good, love it !!! Witches Brew is a bust for me, no throw and the flame is so high, not burning right. Live and learn.


I love Goose Creeks Candy Corn candle too. I've noticed also that Yankee's Witches Brew does not smell as strong as it used to. We were burning it the other night and usually the whole house would smell of patchouli, but, not the case this year. I really hope it was a bad batch, and that Yankee didn't mess with the formula.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Just an FYI - The Yankee Illuma-lids fit on the Goose Creek jars, although you may not use them because they are 2 wick candles. Just wanted to let you know.


Yes, I wouldn't use the Illuma-lids while the GC candles are burning, but it's good to know I can put them on there decoratively when they're extinguished. Thanks again, I can't wait to receive them!


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

Well the time has come. I’m majorly downsizing my Boneys. I moved and never unpacked them. 
I’m actually looking at them all and I can’t believe the money that was spent on pieces I don’t particularly love.
I’m trying to sell some on FB and hopefully I can give a few away. Some pieces I really love are Frank and his bride (of course his hand broke off in our move) the bird plane (I actually LOVE this piece)...and that’s about it. 
Bonesy is going to my friend who loves dogs, as well as the Bonesy with his dog house. I’m keeping Pet Cemetery and a few smaller pieces like the baby carriage and living dead girl. 
Before anyone asks, my earliest piece is 2012. 
This is almost bittersweet for me.When I started collecting I thought I would love these forever and have a place to display them. I thought I would have guests who would love to look at my collection too. None of this happened so I guess it’s time to move on
Of course I have my favorite pieces and a soft spot for them but the unloved pieces have to go. This is why I’m only buying pieces I absolutely love from now on. Last year I bought the clown and this year I bought stilts and the knife thrower (only because my son picked him out). thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

It sucks when you realize that what you thought you'd love forever just isn't going to turn out to be forever after all. I'm glad it's not a case of them all disappointing you, and I hope you easily find homes for those that just don't do it for you anymore (or possibly ever). On the plus side, given how I've seen some people here and elsewhere discuss the BB, when you do find someone who wants them, it sounds like you'll absolutely make their day. 


And on the subject of BB- I finally opened this year's 'Til Death and you guys weren't kidding. This thing is huge. Like I have no idea where to put it kind of huge. I thought I was going to put it on the shelf in my room and have a mini Halloween display there but uh, nope. So back into its box it went and it'll continue to kind of double as a place to put my glasses before bed.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

I wish they would listen and make smaller pieces. I think pet cemetery is huge. If it had some lights or something I would probably display it more often. I’m keeping it but it’s probably going in storage. I took a leap with stilts. That’s another ridiculously large piece IMO.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I too would love to see pieces on the same smaller scale as the boneys of earlier years. The newer pieces are so large that just one or two take up an entire display area. That kind of defeats the point of having several boneys with the same theme. Last year, the witch tart burner was smaller so I got my hopes up that Yankee was returning to smaller scale pieces. Clearly I was wrong. In this case, size definitely matters!


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

Could you imagine stilts being proportional to the clown from last year? It would be amazing! I’m looking at the few boneys I’m keeping and even frank and bride look huge.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

weenbaby said:


> Could you imagine stilts being proportional to the clown from last year? It would be amazing! I’m looking at the few boneys I’m keeping and even frank and bride look huge.


Yes, a stilt walker on that scale would have been super cool. Go figure as to what Yankee Candle is thinking.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I only bought the "Twins" taper holder and the Til Death Do Us Part. Love the Twins. The TDDUP is huge. I mainly bought it because it is the first Boney Bunch "kissing", and it was an on-line exclusive. I still have it in the box. I may save it as a wedding shower gift for a couple that loves Halloween, or, I will hold on to it and display it one day. Unsure.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I only bought the "Twins" taper holder and the Til Death Do Us Part. Love the Twins. The TDDUP is huge. I mainly bought it because it is the first Boney Bunch "kissing", and it was an on-line exclusive. I still have it in the box. I may save it as a wedding shower gift for a couple that loves Halloween, or, I will hold on to it and display it one day. Unsure.


Oh, that's a great idea about the gift! I have a friend who adores Halloween and they got married in October, so maybe I'll give it to them next year if I'm still on the fence about 'Til Death. It'll give her time to forget she read this if she's still lurking.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

The main reason I did not buy any Boney Bunch items this year is due to how large they have become. I do not understand why they continue to do this. They must see the negative feedback. The only reason that makes any sense is "if we make them larger we can charge more". The only items I bought this year were from the Halloween friends collection. I do love them but I spent very little at YC this year. They have really been changing the past couple of years and sadly not for the better. It definitely saves me money though .


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I have been having fun "back collecting" the Boney Bunch. I found several great 2008/2009 pieces on Ebay. I just love the older pieces, especially Aunt Hilda. They are very Victorian and I love that.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

I've been catching up on the posts here and agree with all of you regarding the size of TDDUP- I really wanted to love it, but it is just TOO big and out of proportion to everything else in my Boney Bunch world. I wound up giving it to my longtime friend and hairdresser without even realizing the next day was her Anniversary, so that worked out perfectly! I also gave her a box of Haunted Hayride votives I forgot to return to YC to go with it- I hope that doesn't come back to haunt me once she gets a whiff of it- I might have a bad hair day the next time I visit her, LOL. 

Scarey Carrie, I did receive my two Goose Creek candles within one week of ordering them. I've only burned the Candy Corn large jar, and it did smell delicious!! I don't know what happened, though, even with trimming the wicks before burning, it developed a really off-putting burnt smell about mid jar and the wax, when cold, turned more like a gel rather than hard wax. I'm still glad I tried it, but wish I knew what I did wrong to have that happen? Perhaps I allowed it to burn too long, I don't know? It also wouldn't fit into my Witch's Boot, but did work fine in my Bone White jar holder.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> I hope you'll share your imaginative displays with us when the Boney Bunch Circus rolls into town at your home- you always come up with the most creative ways of showing them off, and this year should be even more spooktacular!
> 
> And as you said, one can hope YC will listen to consumer complaints regarding their candles, but at this point I'm not holding my breath, I'm giving Goose Creek a try ?












RavenLily, I posted slideshow links to my Boney Circus display and a few smaller display here... https://www.halloweenforum.com/thre...-not-just-the-2019-boney-bunch.201455/page-37 It took me forever because I kept finding more fun things to add. [giggle]

Happy Halloween!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> View attachment 724234
> 
> 
> RavenLily, I posted slideshow links to my Boney Circus display and a few smaller display here... https://www.halloweenforum.com/thre...-not-just-the-2019-boney-bunch.201455/page-37 It took me forever because I kept finding more fun things to add. [giggle]
> ...


WOW!!! That display is just SOOOO beautifully arranged, Grandma Lise!! I knew it wouldn't disappoint, you have such an amazing knack for putting things together in just the right way, and I love the trees too that are in the background. I've been trying to find some that are in the right proportion to no avail, but glad I can enjoy yours vicariously!!

Thank you SO much for sharing your Boney Bunch Big Top with us, and also I hope things will soon calm down from the three ring Circus life has been dealing you. A VERY Happy Halloween to you, and all, too!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks RavenLily. 

There used to be so many fun displays posted here. Where are members from this old thread posting their Halloween displays now? I miss seeing them. ScareyCarrie, Little black cat, and a few others have posted some really fun tabletop displays and thrift store finds on the other Boney Bunch thread. Did you decorate this year? Would love to see pictures.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I've been catching up on the posts here and agree with all of you regarding the size of TDDUP- I really wanted to love it, but it is just TOO big and out of proportion to everything else in my Boney Bunch world. I wound up giving it to my longtime friend and hairdresser without even realizing the next day was her Anniversary, so that worked out perfectly! I also gave her a box of Haunted Hayride votives I forgot to return to YC to go with it- I hope that doesn't come back to haunt me once she gets a whiff of it- I might have a bad hair day the next time I visit her, LOL.
> 
> Scarey Carrie, I did receive my two Goose Creek candles within one week of ordering them. I've only burned the Candy Corn large jar, and it did smell delicious!! I don't know what happened, though, even with trimming the wicks before burning, it developed a really off-putting burnt smell about mid jar and the wax, when cold, turned more like a gel rather than hard wax. I'm still glad I tried it, but wish I knew what I did wrong to have that happen? Perhaps I allowed it to burn too long, I don't know? It also wouldn't fit into my Witch's Boot, but did work fine in my Bone White jar holder.


I am so sorry that you had that issue with the Goose Creek Candy Corn candle. I have never experienced anything like that with their candles. Perhaps you received a "Dud". Why don't you contact them and see if you can get a replacement? What other scent did you purchase from them? I sure hope that one works out for you.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> View attachment 724234
> 
> 
> RavenLily, I posted slideshow links to my Boney Circus display and a few smaller display here... https://www.halloweenforum.com/thre...-not-just-the-2019-boney-bunch.201455/page-37 It took me forever because I kept finding more fun things to add. [giggle]
> ...


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - glad you are enjoying back collecting, i do too!!! Just received Uncle Vlad today, I've been waiting to get him for a long time!!!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Thanks RavenLily.
> 
> There used to be so many fun displays posted here. Where are members from this old thread posting their Halloween displays now? I miss seeing them. ScareyCarrie, Little black cat, and a few others have posted some really fun tabletop displays and thrift store finds on the other Boney Bunch thread. Did you decorate this year? Would love to see pictures.


Grandma lise - I agree! I would love to see more displays!!! I didn't get to put up my usual displays this year, i had to scale it back a bit due to my new kitty Clara, she is young, full of energy and into everything!!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Thanks RavenLily.
> Did you decorate this year? Would love to see pictures.


Grandma Lise, this year has been a real struggle for me, emotionally. I've been trying to fight through it, but I lost my sweet, sweet little Bichon Frise the day after Christmas after 13 years of unconditional love. She was my beautiful constant companion when my Hubby was traveling, working, etc. I feel like I lost a child, that probably sounds silly, but it's been so hard. Anyway, I've been trying to force myself to go through the motions, and my wonderful Hubby brought all my packed Boney's in from the garage, and I did put many of them out, but honestly my heart wasn't in it this year. My tabletop displays are really nothing special that would make anyone say "ahhh", but maybe next year I'll be more motivated. Sorry for being a Debbie Downer, but seeing yours, and some of the others did brighten my day!

And Scarey Carrie, thank you for your kind suggestion, but unfortunately I discarded the candle. I haven't lit the other GC candle, which is their Warm Vanilla Cake. I do hope I'll have better luck with that one, and think you may be right that I just received an unfortunate "dud". I'm still glad you shared them with me, and thank you and all for the camaraderie we have here- I too wish some of the other past posters would return, they're missed very much!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - glad you are enjoying back collecting, i do too!!! Just received Uncle Vlad today, I've been waiting to get him for a long time!!!


Uncle Vlad looks great, and so does your display with the Halloween trees. I do love back collecting. It's so exciting when you come across a piece you really want, and then you get it. Awesome piece. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Grandma Lise, this year has been a real struggle for me, emotionally. I've been trying to fight through it, but I lost my sweet, sweet little Bichon Frise the day after Christmas after 13 years of unconditional love. She was my beautiful constant companion when my Hubby was traveling, working, etc. I feel like I lost a child, that probably sounds silly, but it's been so hard. Anyway, I've been trying to force myself to go through the motions, and my wonderful Hubby brought all my packed Boney's in from the garage, and I did put many of them out, but honestly my heart wasn't in it this year. My tabletop displays are really nothing special that would make anyone say "ahhh", but maybe next year I'll be more motivated. Sorry for being a Debbie Downer, but seeing yours, and some of the others did brighten my day!
> 
> And Scarey Carrie, thank you for your kind suggestion, but unfortunately I discarded the candle. I haven't lit the other GC candle, which is their Warm Vanilla Cake. I do hope I'll have better luck with that one, and think you may be right that I just received an unfortunate "dud". I'm still glad you shared them with me, and thank you and all for the camaraderie we have here- I too wish some of the other past posters would return, they're missed very much!
> View attachment 724511


I sure hope the other candle burns better for you. I really like Goose Creek and have never experienced what you did with one of their candles. Please let me know how the other one burns when you do light it up.

When I lost my miniature schnauzer, Sophie Rose, a couple of years ago, I was lost....like you. She was my best friend, confidant, and provided me with unconditional love. I still have her dog bowls that are in a holder with her name on it in the kitchen. Still have a basket of her favorite toys in a basket. Her pictures look back at me at work and home. I miss her every day. I know the sorrow you are feeling. Hopefully, in time, the pain will fade. The memory of her will always be with you. Thank you for her picture.....she is absolutely beautiful. 

I received this card after she passed and I want to pass it on to you. It reads........

_*"A faithful companion, truly a best friend, I will always have you with me......For I have your paw prints on my heart"*_


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Grandma Lise, this year has been a real struggle for me, emotionally. I've been trying to fight through it, but I lost my sweet, sweet little Bichon Frise the day after Christmas after 13 years of unconditional love. She was my beautiful constant companion when my Hubby was traveling, working, etc. I feel like I lost a child, that probably sounds silly, but it's been so hard. Anyway, I've been trying to force myself to go through the motions, and my wonderful Hubby brought all my packed Boney's in from the garage, and I did put many of them out, but honestly my heart wasn't in it this year. My tabletop displays are really nothing special that would make anyone say "ahhh", but maybe next year I'll be more motivated. Sorry for being a Debbie Downer, but seeing yours, and some of the others did brighten my day!
> 
> And Scarey Carrie, thank you for your kind suggestion, but unfortunately I discarded the candle. I haven't lit the other GC candle, which is their Warm Vanilla Cake. I do hope I'll have better luck with that one, and think you may be right that I just received an unfortunate "dud". I'm still glad you shared them with me, and thank you and all for the camaraderie we have here- I too wish some of the other past posters would return, they're missed very much!
> View attachment 724511


Ravenlily - please don't ever feel weird about loving an animal too much!!! I lost my cat of almost 19 yrs last December 4th and she too was like a child to me! It still hurts like a big part of my life is missing. I just try to remember that she had a great life with me and hopefully we will be reunited someday? We got a new kitten after she passed and I'm glad that we could give her a home too. I hope your pain eases and you can remember the good times you had with your dog❤


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Ravenlily - please don't ever feel weird about loving an animal too much!!! I lost my cat of almost 19 yrs last December 4th and she too was like a child to me! It still hurts like a big part of my life is missing. I just try to remember that she had a great life with me and hopefully we will be reunited someday? We got a new kitten after she passed and I'm glad that we could give her a home too. I hope your pain eases and you can remember the good times you had with your dog❤


I agree with you Little black cat - My Sophie Rose was like a child to me too. That's why the loss of a beloved pet hurts so much. ??


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, I've only experienced one significant loss. It was hard. And my husband travels too, so I well understand the challenges that come with that. Thank you for sharing a picture of your sweet girl. Looking at her face, I can just imagine the joy she brought you. [Big hug]


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Little black cat, I'm curious... what's the difference between a lantern and a tea light holder? I thought Uncle Vlad was a lantern. He's one of my favorite pieces too. So glad you got him!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - I'm not sure what the difference is! I know he uses a tealight to be lit, but I'm not sure what makes something a lantern. I'll take a picture of the back of him later this evening when I get home and we can look at it!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Scarey Carrie, Little Black Cat and Grandma Lise, I can't thank you enough for the comforting words and for also sharing your losses with me. The sentiments you gave were like a big hug, and truly helped make a brighter beginning to my day. Scarey Carrie, I also keep my baby's little crate where it always was with her favorite toys inside. It somehow makes me feel closer to her too, as does Sophie Rose's items for you. LBC, I can't imagine what it's like to lose your baby after 19 years, but I do believe, like you, that we'll be together one day! It's been up and down, but time does help and hopefully by next Halloween I'll have lots of spooktacular displays to share. 

In the meantime, I do enjoy seeing all of yours and love your Uncle Vlad, Little Black Cat! I could kick myself for not knowing about the Boney's earlier, as I think the earlier pieces are among the best, and now among the most expensive to back-collect. I'm really considering downsizing either through donations or selling some of my pieces from the last 4 or 5 years that were impulse purchases. Then I can hopefully get some of the earlier pieces I missed out on, like Uncle Vlad and Aunt Hilda, I love those! And sending love to all of you too for your kindness- I hope you all enjoy a beautiful day! p.s. I will let you know about my Warm Vanilla GC candle when I finish burning my current YC candle, Scarey Carrie.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Ok guys, here's the back of Uncle Vlad...what do you guys think? He holds a tealight.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Ok guys, here's the back of Uncle Vlad...what do you guys think? He holds a tealight.


The front of him looks like my "Boney Juggler" I just acquired. I am no expert (cough...grandma lise), but it sure looks like a tealight holder to me. grandma lise - what do you think?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - yes! He does look like the boney juggler. I agree, i think he is a tealight holder.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - yes! He does look like the boney juggler. I agree, i think he is a tealight holder.


Whatever his name is, he is one of the pieces I would love to find- good for you for adding him to your collection LBC, and good work on unmasking just who the Boney really was, Scarey Carrie!

Does anyone have any suggestions on when the best time might be to back-collect Boneys on eBay? Is it after Halloween when hopefully pricing isn't as crazy high? I just realized today, looking at my pieces, I'm missing Witchy Kitty from last year, at least that's what I think she was called? I sure hope she's hiding somewhere and my hubby just missed her when brought everything in, because she was one of my favorites from last year. She was not huge, like so many other pieces have gotten. I sure hope I can find her or that will be one more thing to back collect, and with my luck I'd find her right after paying more for a replacement, haha.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

RavenLily - i shop all year for Boneys, i think most of it depends on the seller, I've seen things way overpriced that have sat on Ebay forever, then you'll find someone that doesn't know the value and get it for a steal. I think right after Halloween some people unload their collections. Good luck finding witchy kitty, i have done the exact same thing as far as misplacing Boneys?


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Little black cat said:


> RavenLily - i shop all year for Boneys, i think most of it depends on the seller, I've seen things way overpriced that have sat on Ebay forever, then you'll find someone that doesn't know the value and get it for a steal. I think right after Halloween some people unload their collections. Good luck finding witchy kitty, i have done the exact same thing as far as misplacing Boneys?


Thank you Little Black Cat!! That's great information to know and I'll keep my eyes open after Halloween along with the off months too. In the meantime I was just looking on the other thread here and saw some of the really neat signs made by Mark Cook being sold on Etsy that you, Scarey Carrie & Grandma Lise bought, they're SO beautiful!! I let myself go crazy and just ordered his "Man Grave" and "She Dead Shed", and when hubby finds out, this she just may be dead, LOL Seriously, my oldest son no longer lives with us, and I have an entire Simpsons collection I want to get rid of, so I am thinking of turning it into my Boney Bunch room so I can enjoy them all year round. Being in California, I might need to put some Earthquake putty on their bottoms, or my Boney Bunch could turn into Boney Crunch!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, I agree with everything Little black cat said. In the past, listings and prices would start climbing, typically in June, but not sure that's the case now, in part because the collection went through a rough transition after Mark Cook moved on. When I was backcollecting, I surveyed the prices for the pieces I was interested in so I had a better sense of the range. I think it's also helpful to get into the routine of checking the new listings daily.

It's too bad you're not sure where one of your pieces is from the 2018 collection. Sometimes I'm able to figure things like that out by going through that year's posts here on the forum (because I post about everything I buy here [giggle]).

Hope you find her! I've misplace a few pieces from the 2018 collection too. I still have one more room to check. It's driving me crazy!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay, I've been thinking more about the whole lantern thing.

I think Uncle Vlad is both a tea light holder and a lantern. Here's my reasoning...

A ceramic lantern can be lit with a bulb, or a tea light, votive, taper or candle, even a pillar candle depending on it's size and design. In my mind, the definition of a ceramic lantern is a container that allows you to see the light/flame from holes in the sides and requires one or more vents above the light/flame.

What do you think?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Okay, I've been thinking more about the whole lantern thing.
> 
> I think Uncle Vlad is both a tea light holder and a lantern. Here's my reasoning...
> 
> ...


When I saw pictures of Uncle Vlad, I first thought it was a lantern with the bulb missing (hence the hole in the back). But then I saw the opening in the back for a tealight. So, grandma lise, you are saying that this particular piece could be utilized as both a tealight holder and a lantern?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Whatever his name is, he is one of the pieces I would love to find- good for you for adding him to your collection LBC, and good work on unmasking just who the Boney really was, Scarey Carrie!
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on when the best time might be to back-collect Boneys on eBay? Is it after Halloween when hopefully pricing isn't as crazy high? I just realized today, looking at my pieces, I'm missing Witchy Kitty from last year, at least that's what I think she was called? I sure hope she's hiding somewhere and my hubby just missed her when brought everything in, because she was one of my favorites from last year. She was not huge, like so many other pieces have gotten. I sure hope I can find her or that will be one more thing to back collect, and with my luck I'd find her right after paying more for a replacement, haha.


Thanks RavenLily - I agree with both grandma lise and Little black cat, it is best to check Ebay daily to see what Boney pieces were recently added. I have found some great pieces that way. Like you, I plan on back collecting a few more of the 2008/2009 ones. I really am drawn to those pieces. Not sure why, just something about them. I have looked at Ebay all throughout the year to find the ones I wanted. Some I had luck acquiring, and some I lost out on. But, if that happens to you, never fear, there will always be someone out there selling another. 

I also bought Witchy Kitty last year and loved her. I agree with you about her size......perfect. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Thank you Little Black Cat!! That's great information to know and I'll keep my eyes open after Halloween along with the off months too. In the meantime I was just looking on the other thread here and saw some of the really neat signs made by Mark Cook being sold on Etsy that you, Scarey Carrie & Grandma Lise bought, they're SO beautiful!! I let myself go crazy and just ordered his "Man Grave" and "She Dead Shed", and when hubby finds out, this she just may be dead, LOL Seriously, my oldest son no longer lives with us, and I have an entire Simpsons collection I want to get rid of, so I am thinking of turning it into my Boney Bunch room so I can enjoy them all year round. Being in California, I might need to put some Earthquake putty on their bottoms, or my Boney Bunch could turn into Boney Crunch!


I laughed so hard when I read this post. That you may be the "She Dead" when your hubby finds out about your recent purchase. I looked at his Etsy store today and saw that both of those new pieces were sold.......now I know who to. I know you will be pleased with them, just as grandma lise, Little black cat and myself are. 

P.S. A little putty on the bottoms of your Boneys can't hurt........don't want a "Boney Crunch" collection.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> When I saw pictures of Uncle Vlad, I first thought it was a lantern with the bulb missing (hence the hole in the back). But then I saw the opening in the back for a tealight. So, grandma lise, you are saying that this particular piece could be utilized as both a tealight holder and a lantern?


It's been my experience that lanterns are often lit with tea lights. I've collected quite a few over the years. I really don't know one way or the other. What's your thoughts on this?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, I really consider those two signs a pair. So glad you got both! Mark Cook is such an amazing artist. I think you will get much enjoyment from them. I can hardly wait until you receive them! I should look to see if mine has shipped yet...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> It's been my experience that lanterns are often lit with tea lights. I've collected quite a few over the years. I really don't know one way or the other. What's your thoughts on this?


You're right grandma lise. I guess I always thought lanterns had lights in them already (like the juggler), but the way the design is in the front and back, it can be considered a lantern. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareCarrie, I really don't know. It's just what makes sense to me. That doesn't make me right.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I agree, i think Uncle Vlad could be both, I hope you can get him ScareyCarrie, he is a great piece, I'm going to leave him up all year in my "favorites" collection!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> I agree, i think Uncle Vlad could be both, I hope you can get him ScareyCarrie, he is a great piece, I'm going to leave him up all year in my "favorites" collection!


I am going to do my best to make him a member of my family. He is so cute, and I would leave him up all year too. Thanks Little black cat.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm so sorry I haven't been able to respond sooner to all my favorite ghoulfriends here, but it has been an absolute nightmare since my last post. Thursday around 2:30ish pm I noticed loud helicopters flying above our home, went upstairs to our deck to see what was going on, and went into full panic attack mode to see all the hills in the not too far distance burning near our house. My neighbor was outside and sent her son to help open my garage door, as we had been without power since around 11 that morning due to a forced outage because of the high winds, so the garage door opener wasn't operational. I immediately texted Hubby and my son to come home from work ASAP but due to the fires what usually is a 45min to 1 hr commute turned into 3 hrs before they got here, so I was home alone having a nervous breakdown, while simultaneously packing my car with clothes, toiletries and all the sentimental photos & things that can't be replaced. My Boneys were left to fend for themselves. Fortunately a family friend came to help hold down the fort (and my blood pressure!) and stayed til Hubby got home. By then I had pretty much everything in my car, and Hubby and my son packed up our RV so we'd be at the ready. It seemed by dusk the firefighters had made a lot of headway, using ground crews, helicopters and fixed wing airplanes. Once dark, the helicopters continued making airdrops of water and fire retardant and the hills that had burned at the end of our street were extinguished. By 11 pm, although extremely smoky & windy, it seemed like we could finally get to bed-wrong! At around 2:30 am Friday my son woke us telling us the smoke woke him and when he looked out his window he saw fire in the hills directly behind our neighbor's home across the street from us. He and Hubby drove around the corner and came right back and said we have to go right now! So, as we were grabbing a few last minute things the Fire Department (or maybe it was the police?) were announcing over their loudspeakers for everyone to immediately evacuate. We didn't need to be told twice, and just as we were making one last look a firefighter knocked on the door to make sure we were leaving. So we had a 2 car, 1 RV caravan out of what seemed like a surreal nightmare. The people who lost their beautiful homes live directly up the street from us in the newest tract at the very top of the hill. My heart breaks for them and their losses but as far as I know they did escape injury in our Tick fire. We were just allowed to return today mid-morning, and we were so blessed to have no loss other than the food in the fridge and freezer, which is NOTHING in the big picture. I'm sorry for rambling on, but I did want to let you know why I haven't replied sooner. I did read your posts just before writing this, and want to respond tomorrow when my brain cells are fully charged (assuming that's ever achievable, ha!) Goodnight, friends


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I'm so sorry I haven't been able to respond sooner to all my favorite ghoulfriends here, but it has been an absolute nightmare since my last post. Thursday around 2:30ish pm I noticed loud helicopters flying above our home, went upstairs to our deck to see what was going on, and went into full panic attack mode to see all the hills in the not too far distance burning near our house. My neighbor was outside and sent her son to help open my garage door, as we had been without power since around 11 that morning due to a forced outage because of the high winds, so the garage door opener wasn't operational. I immediately texted Hubby and my son to come home from work ASAP but due to the fires what usually is a 45min to 1 hr commute turned into 3 hrs before they got here, so I was home alone having a nervous breakdown, while simultaneously packing my car with clothes, toiletries and all the sentimental photos & things that can't be replaced. My Boneys were left to fend for themselves. Fortunately a family friend came to help hold down the fort (and my blood pressure!) and stayed til Hubby got home. By then I had pretty much everything in my car, and Hubby and my son packed up our RV so we'd be at the ready. It seemed by dusk the firefighters had made a lot of headway, using ground crews, helicopters and fixed wing airplanes. Once dark, the helicopters continued making airdrops of water and fire retardant and the hills that had burned at the end of our street were extinguished. By 11 pm, although extremely smoky & windy, it seemed like we could finally get to bed-wrong! At around 2:30 am Friday my son woke us telling us the smoke woke him and when he looked out his window he saw fire in the hills directly behind our neighbor's home across the street from us. He and Hubby drove around the corner and came right back and said we have to go right now! So, as we were grabbing a few last minute things the Fire Department (or maybe it was the police?) were announcing over their loudspeakers for everyone to immediately evacuate. We didn't need to be told twice, and just as we were making one last look a firefighter knocked on the door to make sure we were leaving. So we had a 2 car, 1 RV caravan out of what seemed like a surreal nightmare. The people who lost their beautiful homes live directly up the street from us in the newest tract at the very top of the hill. My heart breaks for them and their losses but as far as I know they did escape injury in our Tick fire. We were just allowed to return today mid-morning, and we were so blessed to have no loss other than the food in the fridge and freezer, which is NOTHING in the big picture. I'm sorry for rambling on, but I did want to let you know why I haven't replied sooner. I did read your posts just before writing this, and want to respond tomorrow when my brain cells are fully charged (assuming that's ever achievable, ha!) Goodnight, friends


Wow!!! What a nightmare you experienced. I am so sorry that happened too you. Here in Illinois we do not have the issue of dealing with wildfires. When I listen to the radio they talk about them and how PGE was cutting the power to so many in California. But for you to look out your window and see the flames.....I cannot fathom. Food can be replaced, and, unfortunately Boneys too, but lives cannot. You and your family are blessed to live to talk about it. So happy that you are okay. Try to get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Omg!!!!! I am so sorry for everything you are living through!! I see the nightmare on the news and often wonder which one of those belongs to the amazing people on the forum. I can't imagine all the different emotions and sensory overload you are fighting. I'm so grateful you and your family got out safely. Prayers to you all


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

RavenLily - I am so sorry you had to go through that. I'm glad you're safe!!! I understand what you're going through in some ways, I live on the west coast of Florida about a mile from the Coast and have had to evacuate a few times for hurricanes, and its so scary!!! I'm glad your family and home are all ok!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I'm so sorry I haven't been able to respond sooner to all my favorite ghoulfriends here, but it has been an absolute nightmare since my last post. Thursday around 2:30ish pm I noticed loud helicopters flying above our home, went upstairs to our deck to see what was going on, and went into full panic attack mode to see all the hills in the not too far distance burning near our house. My neighbor was outside and sent her son to help open my garage door, as we had been without power since around 11 that morning due to a forced outage because of the high winds, so the garage door opener wasn't operational. I immediately texted Hubby and my son to come home from work ASAP but due to the fires what usually is a 45min to 1 hr commute turned into 3 hrs before they got here, so I was home alone having a nervous breakdown, while simultaneously packing my car with clothes, toiletries and all the sentimental photos & things that can't be replaced. My Boneys were left to fend for themselves. Fortunately a family friend came to help hold down the fort (and my blood pressure!) and stayed til Hubby got home. By then I had pretty much everything in my car, and Hubby and my son packed up our RV so we'd be at the ready. It seemed by dusk the firefighters had made a lot of headway, using ground crews, helicopters and fixed wing airplanes. Once dark, the helicopters continued making airdrops of water and fire retardant and the hills that had burned at the end of our street were extinguished. By 11 pm, although extremely smoky & windy, it seemed like we could finally get to bed-wrong! At around 2:30 am Friday my son woke us telling us the smoke woke him and when he looked out his window he saw fire in the hills directly behind our neighbor's home across the street from us. He and Hubby drove around the corner and came right back and said we have to go right now! So, as we were grabbing a few last minute things the Fire Department (or maybe it was the police?) were announcing over their loudspeakers for everyone to immediately evacuate. We didn't need to be told twice, and just as we were making one last look a firefighter knocked on the door to make sure we were leaving. So we had a 2 car, 1 RV caravan out of what seemed like a surreal nightmare. The people who lost their beautiful homes live directly up the street from us in the newest tract at the very top of the hill. My heart breaks for them and their losses but as far as I know they did escape injury in our Tick fire. We were just allowed to return today mid-morning, and we were so blessed to have no loss other than the food in the fridge and freezer, which is NOTHING in the big picture. I'm sorry for rambling on, but I did want to let you know why I haven't replied sooner. I did read your posts just before writing this, and want to respond tomorrow when my brain cells are fully charged (assuming that's ever achievable, ha!) Goodnight, friends


This is tough to go through RavenLily. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Being from a state that has been hit hard by fires the last few years, and having been under evacuation warnings several times with sections of our property burning, I know firsthand what you are experiencing. It is an ordeal that is emotionally, as well as physically draining. It is devastating to see neighbors lose their homes. There is a grief process just like a death. At least you have a good perspective on the big picture. I hope the fires are quickly controlled soon and that you get back home. Yes, things, as well as your brain, do get back to normal. Hang in there and know that others care.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

My heart is truly touched by all the kind encouragement and support you've all offered here, and I hope you know I'm sending out to all of you my most heartfelt thanks! Words can't express how harrowing these last few days have been, but what's even more hard to express is that our little family here, who only communicate through keyboards & devices, can at times be even more compassionate than people communicating face-to-face. Thank you, Scarey Carrie, Hearthfire, Little Black Cat, Wycked Spiryt, and any others who've sent thoughts & prayers, you're appreciated so very much!

Things are slowly getting back to normal, and will continue to do so a little more each and every day, hopefully. Speaking of days, my tracking came and Mark Cook had already shipped my She Dead Shed & Man Grave signs during our power outage and they're going to be here tomorrow, yay!! I'm going to try and post pics here of them when received, but I might have to try and post them from my phone- for some reason I'm having issues downloading pics from my iPhone to my laptop. 

Grandma Lise, I felt the same way as you that the two signs were meant to be together- now if only hubby feels the same way when they arrive, but somehow he just doesn't get how important things like that are, LOL Scarey Carrie, I'm glad you got a smile from the SheDeadShed post, and if it turns out to be true at least I'll go out with a smile too, ha!

And to all who gave advice on back-collecting our beloved Boneys, thank you so much! I hope to at least get a few sometime in the next year, but til then I'd settle for just finding my Witchy Kitty!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Sorry for my finger in the photo, I was just testing how to upload a pic from my phone so I can share the Mark Cook signs. And now I'll sign off and wish you all a great rest of your day!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> View attachment 724975


Wow!! It looks like "special effects". I would be so frightened to look out my window and see that. So happy that things are getting back to normal. Have a good evening.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

Happy Halloween boys and ghouls! 

And remember, Michael Myers in a wig is just Mariah Carey.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Eric_Draven - That's fantastic. Love it. Happy Halloween to all.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@RavenLily I don't always read both Boney Bunch threads. I'm just now reading what you went through in California. What a terrifying experience. And your picture. I've never been that close to a fire like that, never, ever... I can't imagine. Glad you, your family, and your home are all okay.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Actually, I just realized, I have experienced something similar. I was trying to make sense of why I was so triggered by what happened to you. Then I remembered. Haven't thought about this in a long time...

We were a half mile from a pipeline explosion 20 years ago. I felt the house shake, there was a clicking sound on the radio, I looked out the front window, and saw a huge black tower of smoke. My husband works in industrial settings. He's been in a bad situation more than a few times. Based on what I'd learned from my husband over the years, I immediately grabbed my son who was about 10 years old at the time and my cell phone. We got in the car I drove a half mile to get on the freeway and continued to drive north because I didn't know what caused the explosion or what was in the smoke. As we drove, we began hearing live reports on the radio describing what was happening as it happened. By the time we reached the next city, we stopped at a Dairy Queen and stayed there until we knew it was safe to return home.

As I drove my son and I away from he fire and smoke, all I could think was should we have stayed in the house? Did I make the right decision to get in the car with my son and go? When I finally reached my husband, who was away on business, he told me I did the right thing. Until we had the opportunity to talk it through, and I heard him say that, my brain was on overload. Looking back, I think I was in shock. Talking with him helped me put what happened to us into perspective.

I'm so glad you shared with us what happened to you and your family. It helps when we share these things, though everyone has there own way of processing these experiences and that needs to be honored and respected.

Back in the days when I worked as an information and referral specialist with people experiencing a health crisis, I occasionally attended trainings on trauma. One particular training was incredibly useful and stayed with me. It was a two day training on how to assist family members when a loved one has been in a plane or train crash, beginning at the point where it's not known yet if they survived, were injured, or died. In a nutshell, the thing to do is to be present, to listen for needs, and to facilitate meeting those needs. To not manage the situation for them, to not judge their behavior - (they're in shock). To listen, to give them the time and space to process and make sense of what happened, what is happening now, and what needs to happen. To reassure them that how they're responding to what has happened is understandable and to be expected. To provide for their basic needs, etc. I'm greatly over simplifying, but in essence, that's what needs to be done.

Since that time, I've had the opportunity to do for him what he did for me that day. 

When he was on an adventure trip with the boy scouts, there was a canoe accident, and because the accident happened on a fast moving river, members of the troop had no contact with the adult and two scouts in the damaged canoe for hours, so they were dealing with a lot of unknowns. And to their credit, they made all the right decisions and took all the actions that needed to be taken.

Luckily, another team in a canoe came upon their missing troop members who were in the canoe that were essentially wrapped around a rock in the middle of the river, beached their canoe, and with the use of ropes were able to get them to the shore.

Bad situation, good outcome, but everyone needed time to process it. When my husband got back, we processed every detail of what happened off and on over a 24 hour period, and then over the weeks after that, he did the same as needed for the others who were shaken up by the accident.

Talking about it doesn't change what happened, but it sure helps. Hoping you don't ever have to go through anything like this again RavenLily. Keeping you, your family, your neighbors, and your community in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Eric_Draven said:


> Happy Halloween boys and ghouls!
> 
> And remember, Michael Myers in a wig is just Mariah Carey.
> View attachment 725586


Oh wow that's just too funny!!!?


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Actually, I just realized, I have experienced something similar. I was trying to make sense of why I was so triggered by what happened to you. Then I remembered. Haven't thought about this in a long time...
> 
> We were a half mile from a pipeline explosion 20 years ago. I felt the house shake, there was a clicking sound on the radio, I looked out the front window, and saw a huge black tower of smoke. My husband works in industrial settings. He's been in a bad situation more than a few times. Based on what I'd learned from my husband over the years, I immediately grabbed my son who was about 10 years old at the time and my cell phone. We got in the car I drove a half mile to get on the freeway and continued to drive north because I didn't know what caused the explosion or what was in the smoke. As we drove, we began hearing live reports on the radio describing what was happening as it happened. By the time we reached the next city, we stopped at a Dairy Queen and stayed there until we knew it was safe to return home.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, Grandma Lise, just reading your words, and through them sharing your experiences, has made me tear up. I'm sorry you've also had such a traumatic situation to go through, but yes, you did exactly the right thing for you and your son. 

I was petrified because I was home alone when it broke out and it took my husband and son over 3 hours to make it home from their workplaces. I knew I had to keep it together and pack up all the important papers, medicines, clothes, sentimental items like photos and baby books etc. as it was getting ever worse by the moment. And the background to all of this was the constant blare of fire engine sirens, helicopters doing water drops, and fixed wing planes dropping fire retardant amidst howling, unrelenting winds that made the sky turn black as night from the smoke. Somehow, staying busy packing my car trunk and interior kept me sane enough to methodically look through each room and decide what had to stay and what didn't. And then, like an Angel, a knock came to the door and it was a family friend who came to help until my son and husband got here. It was when I saw him that the tears began to flow, but still I kept packing my car almost manically. Anyway, you're so correct, talking about it helps to release some of the stress that's still bottled up even now that all is calm. And I don't know if it's PTSD, but just hearing a fire engine siren and seeing one pass on the street heading towards our part of town makes me fear something is happening again. It sounds crazy, but before I go to bed since returning, I have to look out the windows front and back to be sure the hills around us are not lit up.

Thank you SO much for your thoughts and prayers, you're a lovely person, and although we only communicate through written words, your kind spirit shines through, Grandma Lise. Sending love and hugs your way!  ?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, the brain is amazingly resilient in its ability to heal. My hope is that with time, lots of real, whole foods (that includes omega-3 rich foods such as grass fed/finished beef and other foods listed here... https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/12-omega-3-rich-foods#9 ), lots of self-care, and connecting with people who were similarly affected by your shared experience who want to talk about it, you'll become less sensitive to the sounds and sights you and your neighbors experienced that day. For me, it takes a while, but I eventually get there. I think you will too. I've never experienced anything at the level of what you describe that day. I'm always amazed by how well people often function in those types of situations. You and your family worked together through it and demonstrated a tremendous amount of resilience. I find stories like yours encouraging and inspiring. I understand that we're way off topic, but thank you for sharing what happened to your family and neighbors with us.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you Grandma Lise, your advice and words are soothing and much appreciated! This has been a bad year, but my Halloween resolution is to make the rest of it much better than what preceded it! And the good people like you and the others here make that a much easier task to tackle! We have much to be thankful and appreciative of, and finding treasured art from Mark Cook and back-collected Boney pieces will add even more to that, so here's to the future of our friendships in this Forum!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Thank you Grandma Lise, your advice and words are soothing and much appreciated! This has been a bad year, but my Halloween resolution is to make the rest of it much better than what preceded it! And the good people like you and the others here make that a much easier task to tackle! We have much to be thankful and appreciative of, and finding treasured art from Mark Cook and back-collected Boney pieces will add even more to that, so here's to the future of our friendships in this Forum!


Agreed. I look forward to a year of back-collecting Boney pieces, collecting Mark's wood art, and continued friendship here on the forum. Only 364 days until Halloween. ?


----------

